# New Islamabad Airport Progress



## Creder

* New Islamabad Airport land acquired*​
Thursday, March 11, 2010

By Abdul Sattar Khan

LAHORE: The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) said on Wednesday it has already acquired physical control of the entire land purchased for the New Islamabad International Airport project and completed the fencing around it.

Not even a single inch of the land is under the possession of private parties, CAA spokesman Pervez George told The News. Asked as to why the land remained under the illegal occupation of the private parties since 1985 despite the CAA having paid the price for 3,250 kanals of land, the CAA spokesman repeated his earlier stance, saying: We can assure you that the entire land has already been taken over by the CAA.

Much before acquiring additional land of 345 kanals in Chak Fattu for the construction of the New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA) through a real estate agent at inflated prices, President Musharraf could not fulfil his desire to inaugurate the project in January 2004 as the already acquired land of 3,250 kanals was still not in the physical possession of the CAA despite the fact that it had already paid the entire land price.

This revelation has been made by the chairman of the purchase committee of the CAA Brig (R) Pervez Nawaz Bashir in his statement recorded before the Board of Inquiry (BoI), constituted by the Ministry of Defence to probe the purchase of 345 kanals additional land in August 2006 by the CAA through a real estate agent at inflated prices.

Therefore, Brig Pervez Nawaz says in his statement, the groundbreaking ceremony of the NIIA, which was scheduled for January 2004 on the desire of Musharraf, had to be postponed. The case has already been taken up before the Supreme Court of Pakistan. Similar views were also expressed by the former Secretary Defence Lt Gen (R) Tariq Waseem Ghazi in his written reply before the BoI.

Although Musharrafs earnest desire to perform the groundbreaking ceremony of the NIIA did materialise two years later in August 2006, it led to a controversy when 345 kanals additional land was purchased through a middleman for the same project. In a subsequent probe conducted by the BoI had concluded that it was actually Musharrafs desire to perform the groundbreaking ceremony at the earliest that eventually led to a speedy buying of the additional land at a rate which later became controversial.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Islamabad New Airport and Motor way to Peshawar, ideal location to make a house in Housing colones near by.


----------



## ejaz007

I heard the land being sold there had legal problems and people were facing problems getting land transfered to their name.

What is the price of the cheapest area there?


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

ejaz007 said:


> I heard the land being sold there had legal problems and people were facing problems getting land transfered to their name.
> 
> What is the price of the cheapest area there?



PAF has a housing project near by plus PECSH too , sorry no idea of price.


----------



## Kompromat

Boring without pictures 




---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------









---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Creder

We have a Y shaped design, which i think frankly is uber cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

^^Done boss .


----------



## Creder

haha sir ji ghalat wali nikal di ..sab se last wali nikalni thi

lol on a side note, is airport ke saray paisay humaray AWACs kha gaye


----------



## faisaljaffery

Building looks awsome, when the project will be completed?


----------



## WAQAS119

*The New Islamabad International Airport*










The New Islamabad International Airport is a 3,600 acre international airport that is being built to serve the capital city of Islamabad, nearby city of Rawalpindi other areas around the capital of Pakistan. The New Islamabad International Airport will be named after the assassinated ex-Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto (decided in June 2008 by current Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gillani).

The project was announced in January 2005 after a ten-year delay due to political changes in the country and construction began in April 2007, when funding became available.

The new airport will eventually replace the overloaded Islamabad International Airport at Chaklala providing better access for the northern areas, north-west frontier province, federally administered tribal areas, Azzad Jammu, Potohar and Kashmir.

The Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) is the controlling body for the $400m (PKR37bn) project which is likely to see the airport opening for operations in 2011&#8211;2012.

Islamabad-Airport-40156The new 3,200-acre (13km&#178 airport site is situated on a plot of land acquired by the PCAA in the 1980s at Pind Ranjah near Fateh Jang (an additional 400 acres have been acquired to build the two runways). The airport will be 20km from the centre of Islamabad, and 23km from Rawalpindi being well served by an excellent highway infrastructure.

In the recent past Islamabad airport has improved in cleaning quality standards and a bit of attention. The toilets although at times are crowded but an attendant is there to clean it up. Announcements have improved from the past. Electronic check in has been introduced which avoids standing in queues and saves time. The cooling needs to be improved and space should be added to the existing lounges and car parking. Although the security was performing their job but that needs more effort to avoid bottle neck at the check in points. The floor of International Departure lounge at places was under rehabilitation which gives a smooth clean look. However, furniture needs refurbishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Thank god, finally a airport worthy of a great city like Islambad. Ever noticed how the present airport looks a lot like Quetta Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salahuldin786

havent they finished building this airport? i heard they were gonna make a new airport a few years back. any updates?


----------



## RescueRanger

salahuldin786 said:


> havent they finished building this airport? i heard they were gonna make a new airport a few years back. any updates?



They only just acquired the land, how can they finish construction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

RescueRanger said:


> They only just acquired the land, how can they finish construction?



actually they have aready built some of the landing and take off strips, land is leveled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

AliFarooq said:


> actually they have aready built some of the landing and take off strips, land is leveled.



Cheers ali, now that is new to me... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sparklingway

The previous director of the project was a family friend. He was gunned down while on site in his office. Was pushing legal channels over land acquisitions.

Hope this gets settled soon. 

The proposed name is Gandhara International and they were recommending New Benazir Bhutto International Airport. I have no problems with the latter but Gandhara seems an appropriate name and highlights our historical legacy.

Some old pictures from HRL:-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sparklingway

Source : Catalin Dragomir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M8R

Is it really needed?I mean this money could be well spent on Electricity Projects - Anyway Gandhara does not sound good in urdu.Pakistan is not a monarchy so New Bhutto International Air Port name will be reversed after PPP Government is gone.It should be named after some Pakistan Independence Movement Hero such as Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;;954501 said:


> Is it really needed?I mean this money could be well spent on Electricity Projects - Anyway Gandhara does not sound good in urdu.Pakistan is not a monarchy so New Bhutto International Air Port name will be reversed after PPP Government is gone.It should be named after some Pakistan Independence Movement Hero such as Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy.



Naming after Suhrawardy would be great. Being a Bengali is not very welcome in our history books though and the treatment handed out to him by Ayub was memorable as well.

I'm ok BBIA but Suhrawardy would be great. Perhaps Abdus Salam Intl Airport would be the best choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M8R

Abdus Salam Intl Airport is good choice too but unfortunately the JI/Right Wing Thugs and their goons will be on street burning cars etc and will say it's American/Zionist conspiracy to remove Islam from Pakistan because Abdus Salam was Ahmadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sparklingway

*Senate Questions Session - July 27, 2010*

15. *Begum Najma Hameed: (Notice received on 24-05-2010 at 09:10 a.m.)

Will the Minister for Defence be pleased to state:

(a) the present stage of work on the project of new Islamabad International Airport; indicating also the expected date of its completion and date of inauguration; and

(b) the land required for the said project and the land acquired so far?

Ch. Ahmed Mukhtar: 
(a) Present stage of work:
The works on the New Benazir Bhutto International Airport (NBBIA) Project are presently in progress with anticipated date of completion as *30th June, 2013*. The present status of the ongoing works at NBBIA Project as follows:

&#1048729; Airside Infrastructure includes Airfield Lighting System (AFL) and Hydrant Refueling System (HRS): Present progress achieved is 20% with entire work planned to be completed by July, 2011.

&#1048729; Terminal Building (TB): Presently Piling / Foundation works of the Passenger Terminal Building (PTB) are in progress and progress achieved for this is 78%. Thereafter, the superstructure of Terminal Building is to commence for which the bids have been invited. The entire Terminal Building works are due for completion by 31st March, 2013.

&#1048729; Landside Infrastructure: Includes Roads, Bridges, Under Passes, Drainages and Utilities. Works are to commence by July, 2010 with completion period of 24 months.

The entire project is expected to be completed by 30th June, 2013. Thereafter, all system, will be put into operation and upon successful testing the Airport will be commissioned.

b) Land Required / Land Acquired:
&#1048715; Area acquired so far 3288 acres
&#1048715; Area required for Secondary
Runway (Ultimate Development) 542 acres
Total: 4930 acres


----------



## khanz

gandhara sounds good nice nod to an unnapreciated heritage of pakistan.......


----------



## Kompromat

Gandahara International Air port would be great-Banazir hasn't done any good to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHHHHH

Hey,Don't take it as offensive,but is this new Airport,good enough to compete against IGI,Delhi?
Its regarded as the worlds 3rd best after Beijing and New York.


----------



## Tiger Awan

SHHHHH said:


> Hey,Don't take it as offensive,but is this new Airport,good enough to compete against IGI,Delhi?
> Its regarded as the worlds 3rd best after Beijing and New York.



Good in what sense???

Surely it will not be that much busy, so in no way it will be competing Delhi's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

SHHHHH said:


> Hey,Don't take it as offensive,but is this new Airport,good enough to compete against IGI,Delhi?
> Its regarded as the worlds 3rd best after Beijing and New York.



well its not a VS, VS thread so better we abstain doing that and regards to your question i would say.....Delhi is not World's third best or largest airport but its Terminal 3 has capacity to handle 33 million making it third largest terminal in the world. Most airports in the world has more than 1 terminal and if you read world's busiest airports you will not find any Indian airport anywhere in the list.

When you read third largest terminal it is only talking about that particular terminal 3 only and not the whole of the airport and the airports are ranked in different categories. For example world's busiest airport in terms of passenger traffic, traffic movement of aircrafts, size of the airport, or handling capacity etc.... in future Delhi may be ranked somewhere in the list but at the moment USA, China and few european airports are considered as World's best airports.

@ Delhi vs Islamabad
I think Delhi is far bigger in terms of passenger handling and Islamabad is not even completed yet so there is no point comparing delhi vs Islamabad airport however i feel Delhi will remain bigger airport. Islamabad will handle not even half the passenger load what you can expect from Delhi thanks to its population

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Coltsfan

> Hey,Don't take it as offensive,but is this new Airport,good enough to compete against IGI,Delhi?
> Its regarded as the worlds 3rd best after Beijing and New York.



Why does it have to compete against IGI anyways?

It is their airport, built by their money to meet their needs.

Why would you even come up with that question?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Coltsfan said:


> Why does it have to compete against IGI anyways?
> 
> It is their airport, built by their money to meet their needs.
> 
> Why would you even come up with that question?



He just asked a simple question yaar,

*answer is: Delhi has more population so it requires bigger airport
Islamabad is lowly populated thus requires smaller airport.
*
Islamabad has an expansion plan after its operational. So we are working to handle future traffic too. Islamabad's second advantage is Lahore International Airport is not far away, so the traffic can always be diverted/divided.

There are some domestic airports near Islamabad so it can also reduce some load from the domestic flights and if current Islamabad Airport is used for domestic flights and New Islamabad Airport for International, we can always handle the passenger traffic in this airport. These are only few reasons why we do not need to compete with Delhi airport.

Back to topic please


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Is delhi's airport world's third best ??


----------



## Hyde

bhagathsingh said:


> Is delhi's airport world's third best ??


No its not,
but its terminal 3 is World's third largest terminal.

Its Islamabad Airport thread so please reply in its relevent thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Some more pictures please.


----------



## SMC

There are very few pictures - that too severely outdated - because the airport is some distance away from the city.


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

^ These are at least a year or two old from what I understand. Some of the infrastructure has already been built since.


----------



## Hyde

SMC said:


> ^ These are at least a year or two old from what I understand. Some of the infrastructure has already been built since.



somebody posted it yesterday on skycityscrapper
it is possible that the work was slowed down or the pictures are old.


----------



## Nav

Some of my friends working on B.B airports in consulting and contracting companies . According to them , still earthwork in progress , no concrete and building work yet started.


----------



## Rupee

SHHHHH said:


> Hey,Don't take it as offensive,but is this new Airport,good enough to compete against IGI,Delhi?
> Its regarded as the worlds 3rd best after Beijing and New York.



u don't need to derail the thread....


----------



## Patriot

I guess it'll take some time.Will be ready by probably 2012.I think things will speed up due to the recent Airbus crash.


----------



## Nahraf

&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;;954529 said:


> Abdus Salam Intl Airport is good choice too but unfortunately the JI/Right Wing Thugs and their goons will be on street burning cars etc and will say it's American/Zionist conspiracy to remove Islam from Pakistan because Abdus Salam was Ahmadi.



Dr. Abdus Salam is a good nuclear scientist. This airport is in capital of Pakistan and should be named to represent whole of Pakistan. Dr. Abdus Salam is a member of a small blasphemous Qadiani cult. The "Thugs and their goons" as you put it have more valid point than members of Qadiani cult.


----------



## Justin Joseph

Patriot said:


> I guess it'll take some time.Will be ready by probably 2012.*I think things will speed up due to the recent Airbus crash.*



It need to be as i read in news that present airport in Islamabad is not suitable for flights as it is very difficult to operate from there.


----------



## Hyde

Justin Joseph said:


> It need to be as i read in news that present airport in Islamabad is not suitable for flights as it is very difficult to operate from there.


I don't know where you read this from. Present airport seems to be OK,

they are building new airport to fullfill future demands.


----------



## khanz

I like naming it after abdus salam firs nobel prize winner of pakistan would be nice also how about naming indus after ancient heritage and mighty river of pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

khanz said:


> I like naming it after abdus salam also how about naming indus after ancient heritage and mighty river of pakistan ?



isn't it already decided that the new airport will be named after Benazir?
then why we are even thinking about these problems


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The airports name should be Corrupt benazir international airport

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ramu

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> The airports name should be Corrupt benazir international airport



Good Idea ! Finally I like a post you wrote.


----------



## Imran Khan

main runway is ready work is started on terminal now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

* today i am thinking i will go back to Pakistan when its completed and i will land there otherwise i stay here lolz lets see what happen .*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

This is making me homesick. Miss my hometowns ( Karachi + Islamabad ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Nice to see more and more development going on in Pakistan.

Pakistan should build more new well-planned cities like Islamabad surrounded by natural beauty.


Thanks to General Ayub Khan we have Islamabad today


----------



## SHAMK9

According to HCS website:

"Airside Infrastructure (Package 1) = 65 % complete
AND
Landside Infrastructure (Package 8-A) = 18 % complete"


----------



## swabi zalmay

I don't care how beautiful the Airport will be but as long as its call *Benazir* international airport, it sucks!!


----------



## fd24

Islamabad is a beautiful city. Lets hope it gets the airport it deserves.


----------



## Tiger Awan

swabi zalmay said:


> I don't care how beautiful the Airport will be but as long as its call *Benazir* international airport, it sucks!!


----------



## mitth

Nice work in Islamabad for Airport........
Thanks all the who involved i this regards........
Pakistan Zindabad..........

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jihad

Looks great!
Can't wait to see it completed.

And I agree with the rest of the members here, I really hope the new airport isn't going to be named after Benazir.

Why not name it after someone noble or noteworthy? Someone who has not cashed and profited from the common Pakistani?

Like someone suggested, perhaps a nobel prize winner? A human rights activist or something similar.

Either way, does this mean Islamabad will have two airports?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I prefer that the Airport was named after Fatima Ali Jinah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Yes Fatima International Airport could be a good choice.


----------



## THE MASK

Babar Ghori International Airport!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Jihad said:


> Looks great!
> Can't wait to see it completed.
> 
> And I agree with the rest of the members here, I really hope the new airport isn't going to be named after Benazir.
> 
> Why not name it after someone noble or noteworthy? Someone who has not cashed and profited from the common Pakistani?
> 
> Like someone suggested, perhaps a nobel prize winner? A human rights activist or something similar.
> 
> Either way, does this mean Islamabad will have two airports?


umm, i think that paf and army will take over the old one and about the name, y cant it just be islamabad international airport? simple and not arguable at all


----------



## Jango

The old airport is still going to be used for domestic flights as well. The army and airforce also have a presence there as well, but they will not take the civilian part.


----------



## Jango

It would change after when the new ruler comes in. Same as the pic of the Old COAS is thrown away by the SM and new one is brought, similarly, this will hopefully be changed. Fatima jinnah, Islamabad Int'l, heck, even Indus valley or Abdul Qadir would have been better than Benazir.!


----------



## DV RULES

Best option

*Abdul Qadeer Khan International airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

DV RULES said:


> Best option
> 
> *Abdul Qadeer Khan International airport *



Definitely, AQ Khan airport looks catchy.

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




DV RULES said:


> Best option
> 
> *Abdul Qadeer Khan International airport *



Definitely, AQ Khan airport looks catchy.


----------



## Omar1984

I would like it to be named after General Ayub Khan because he was the one who built this beautiful capital, Islamabad.

Ayub Khan International Airport.


InshAllah after Imran Khan becomes Prime Minister by the time this airport is completed, he wont let it be Benazir Bhutto International Airport...BB didn't do much for the country as she could have.


----------



## Jango

Woth only 40-50 commercial flights per day, is it worth it to make a hotel, commercial centre at New airport?, and hardly any connecting flights.


----------



## Omar1984

nuclearpak said:


> Woth only 40-50 commercial flights per day, is it worth it to make a hotel, commercial centre at New airport?, and hardly any connecting flights.



Things will change in the future. We will have more commercial flights and more connecting flights in Islamabad after this war OF terror ends.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

airport to acha ha lakin pia ki halat dekh kr sara maza kirkira ho jata hai


----------



## nescafe

come on, gandhara international is the best name. represents the geology and geography of the area, sound subtle as well


----------



## Omar1984

nescafe said:


> come on, gandhara international is the best name. represents the geology and geography of the area, sound subtle as well



Nah. I dont like the name "gandhara"....it sounds nasty..lol


----------



## Jango

nescafe said:


> come on, gandhara international is the best name. represents the geology and geography of the area, sound subtle as well


 
Very nice thought i must say, that will be really good name, not a personality, but representing the whole region which it covers. BB does not represent Islamabad or for that matter, Pakistan!

Gandhara International Airport.


----------



## Imran Khan

BB se acha hai gandhi international rakh do kam is kam gandhi jee ne pakistan ko to nhi loota tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Name it Hakim Ali Zardari international airport. That guy has done some great contribution for Pakistan.


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Name it Hakim Ali Zardari international airport. That guy has done some great contribution for Pakistan.



us ki aik raat ki ghalti ne hamara stiyanass ker diya hai us wakt chabi wala teeka nhi hota tha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

Will this be the best airport in Pakistan?

Or even South Asia?


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> us ki aik raat ki ghalti ne hamara stiyanass ker diya hai us wakt chabi wala teeka nhi hota tha?



Bhai yeh ghalti chabi walai teekai sai bhi nahi sahi ho sakti. Mamooi ghalti nahi hai yeh.


----------



## Omar1984

Mo12 said:


> Will this be the best airport in Pakistan?
> 
> Or even South Asia?



It will be the largest and most modern airport in Pakistan and probably in all of South Asia.

The New Islamabad International Airport is a 3,600-acre (15 km2) international airport that is being built to serve the twin cites of Islamabad and Rawalpindi and the adjoining provinces of the Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. It is located in Fateh Jang Tehsil of Attock District, which is 30 km southwest of Islamabad Capital Territory. This airport will replace the existing one, Benazir Bhutto International Airport located in Chaklala. Construction began in April 2007 and it is expected to be completed and operational by 2012-2013. It will then take all the commercial flights that are currently operating out of the Benazir Bhutto International Airport.

New Islamabad International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mo12

Omar1984 said:


> It will be the largest and most modern airport in Pakistan and probably in all of South Asia.
> 
> The New Islamabad International Airport is a 3,600-acre (15 km2) international airport that is being built to serve the twin cites of Islamabad and Rawalpindi and the adjoining provinces of the Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. It is located in Fateh Jang Tehsil of Attock District, which is 30 km southwest of Islamabad Capital Territory. This airport will replace the existing one, Benazir Bhutto International Airport located in Chaklala. Construction began in April 2007 and it is expected to be completed and operational by 2012-2013. It will then take all the commercial flights that are currently operating out of the Benazir Bhutto International Airport.
> 
> New Islamabad International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Yep guess its the biggest, but the best airport is normally defined by how many passengers comes through the airport, Indira Gandhi at 14million between Jan-May 2011. You guys have to beat that to claim it as the best. 

It has to beat 14million passengers


----------



## Omar1984

Mo12 said:


> Yep guess its the biggest, but the best airport is normally defined by how many passengers comes through the airport, Indira Gandhi at 14million between Jan-May 2011. You guys have to beat that to claim it as the best.
> 
> It has to beat 14million passengers



Well your country has a population of over 1.2 billion, and the war OF terror has no effect on your country whatsoever. We want the war OF terror to end, but not our population to grow. Things will be better for Pakistan after this war OF terror ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

tum log samjhty nhi is ki phli post main shetan betha tha .ye aya hi isi kam hai or tum log usy feed ker rahy ho omar?.


*MODS please delete this scrap *


----------



## Jango

He Indian, the airport serves our needs and we are fine with that. PERIOD. we are proud of it, so take your biggest airport trolling elsewhere.

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

The new airport is envisaged to be a modern landmark structure symbolic to represent twenty-first century Pakistan, as it will be the diplomatic and business gateway to Pakistan through the Capital City of Islamabad. The CAA has announced that the new airport is to be named "Gandhara International Airport" after the ancient Buddhist kingdom.

According to Wiki, although it could be total BS.


----------



## Imran Khan

he is trollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


pakistan build air port for its public transport need and we have no such race to make s.asia or Pakistan big air port or more passengers holding air port . he is stupid even don't know islamabad has less population then even lahore karachi peshawer .its a capital and administration city .he come here to troll the thread and make it slef proud by trolling .shamefully many here like him .

these indian trolls always thinking abut numbers .


----------



## Omar1984

Imran Khan said:


> tum log samjhty nhi is ki phli post main shetan betha tha .ye aya hi isi kam hai or tum log usy feed ker rahy ho omar?.
> 
> 
> *MODS please delete this scrap *



What do you expect from indians yaar. they are the same in the inside as they are on the outside.

Anyways look at the comments in this video, indians are burning.







Construction is speeding up and this airport will be the largest and most modern airport in all of South and Central Asia.


----------



## Imran Khan

main video na dekhoon mode on ho jay ga comment per lanat bhego .i will yearly land here in future yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frank Martin

Mo12 said:


> Yep guess its the biggest, but the best airport is normally defined by how many passengers comes through the airport, Indira Gandhi at 14million between Jan-May 2011. You guys have to beat that to claim it as the best.
> It has to beat 14million passengers



Mate, no need to bring India here..pls..
@thread
With an initial passenger capacity of 6.5m, the airport will feature two runways, one Category F capable of accommodating A380s and the other Category E which will handle widebody aircraft, and has room for a third, which could open in 10-15 years. The y-shaped passenger terminal, spanning 185,000sqm, will contain 90 check-in counters, 66 for international and 24 for domestic. On site will be nine airline lounges and a 40-room hotel. It will be one of those airports where there will be no inter- mixing of passengers between international or domestic, departures or arrivals, which is necessary for security reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

images are very old on Google earth sir i last few pages there is complete master plan and recent images .

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




Zakii said:


>



this is original master plan


----------



## nescafe

Imran Khan said:


> images are very old on Google earth sir i last few pages there is complete master plan and recent images .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> this is original master plan



aray bhai, this is an old map. look at you guys. you are fighting and not updating. are you really kids, juveniles. under 13?? go to sky scraper city .com, select mehfil pakistan , and the projects thread. you will find all the updates there and please we need to close this thread here because we are not getting "updates here"

the primary objective of defence.pk forum is information sharing. when will kids understand that.


----------



## Omar1984

Imran Khan said:


> * today i am thinking i will go back to Pakistan when its completed and i will land there otherwise i stay here lolz lets see what happen .*




You are right brother. This airport along with Centaurus, World Trade Center Islamabad along with current landmarks like Shah Faisal Masjid, The Monument, and Damn-e-Koh willl make Islamabad like no other city in the world.

U.S. is building its largest embassy ever in this beautiful capital for a reason.

Pakistanis should always protect and treasure this beautiful capital, and we Pakistanis living outside Pakistan will buy more properties and invest more in this beautiful capital after we make more money.


----------



## Omar1984

Some updates on construction work from their website. 

HCS - BBIA Benazir Bhutto International Airport | New Islamabad International Airport | CIVIL AVIATION AUTHORITY (CAA) | Airport/Airfield Construction


----------



## Jango

Frank Martin said:


> Mate, no need to bring India here..pls..
> @thread
> With an initial passenger capacity of 6.5m, the airport will feature two runways, one Category F capable of accommodating A380s and the other Category E which will handle widebody aircraft, and has room for a third, which could open in 10-15 years. The y-shaped passenger terminal, spanning 185,000sqm, will contain 90 check-in counters, 66 for international and 24 for domestic. On site will be nine airline lounges and a 40-room hotel. It will be one of those airports where there will be no inter- mixing of passengers between international or domestic, departures or arrivals, which is necessary for security reasons.


 

Why 66 international check in counter, we only have 40 Int'l flights per day!. Well, maybe keeping future plans in sight, good job.


----------



## aks18




----------



## Imran Khan

aks18 said:


>


 
so these bastards already give it name of corruption queen?


----------



## SHAMK9

nuclearpak said:


> Why 66 international check in counter, we only have 40 Int'l flights per day!. Well, maybe keeping future plans in sight, good job.


It wont remain the same in the coming year, Emirates and Saudi Arabian recently accounced daily flights from Islamabad


----------



## Imran Khan

SHAMK9 said:


> It wont remain the same in the coming year, Emirates and Saudi Arabian recently accounced daily flights from Islamabad


 
Dammam  Islamabad eff 03JAN12 Increase from 1 to 2 weekly, however Airbus A320 will replace Boeing 777 aircraft
SV886 DMM0515  1030ISB 320 26
SV739 ISB1230  1435DMM 320 26

Jeddah  Islamabad Nonstop service increase from 2 to 4 weekly, 777-200ER service (up to 6 weekly in Nov/Dec 2011)

Riyadh  Islamabad eff 01JAN12 Increase from 4 to 5 weekly, Boeing 777-200ER operating

humara ana jana hai bhi


----------



## Jango

Well, emirates is going everyday to Islamabad, and that too a A330 or B777, huge aircraft. And my father got a job in Emirates so, 90% off tickets, meaning alot of travel through this airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Islamabad will be seeing lots of 777's in future, the best aircraft ever made, lets hope other airlines dont do that, it will murder PIA, we cant lose PIA, i dont care if its bad or people dont like, its my country s airline and i love it.


----------



## Yeti

When is the due completion date for the airport?


----------



## Imran Khan

end of 2012 or starting 2013 sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Imran Khan said:


> end of 2012 or starting 2013 sir




Nice design btw


----------



## SMC

It's mid 2013 AFAIK


----------



## Imran Khan

cranes installed and work start on terminal first floor


----------



## Hyde

*New Islamabad International Airport to be operational by 2014: CAA*

*New Islamabad international airport, located in Fateh Jang Tehsil of Attock District, some 30 km southwest of the federal capital, is expected to be completed and operational by 2014.*

According to a spokesman of Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), a Chinese company and Frontier Works Organization (WFO) are working round the clock to complete construction of passengers&#8217; terminals buildings before the deadline.

Talking to APP, he said the new airport would replace the existing one, Benazir Bhutto International Airport located in Chaklala.

At present, the Benazir Bhutto International Airport is handling 18 airlines, adding, most of the international commercial flights are operated at morning time, which cause rush and delays. He, however, expressed the confidence that the new airport spread over 3,600-acre would not only serve the twin cities of Islamabad and Rawalpindi but also the adjoining provinces of Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Estimated to cost about $400 million, the new airport facility, which is the first green-field airport in Pakistan, would comprise a contemporary state-of-the-art passenger terminal building, control tower, runway with a provision of a secondary runway, taxiways, apron, cargo complex, and hangar together with all the necessary infrastructure and ancillary facilities. 

The new airport would cater to the requirements of latest generation of modern passenger aircraft. 

He said the new airport would have a modular design to handle 6.5 million passengers per annum and 80,000 metric tonnes cargo per annum.

Being a new airport, a significant portion of the land has been earmarked for commercial purposes such as duty-free shops, hotel and convention centre, air malls, business centre, food courts, leisure and recreational facilities. 

The new airport is envisaged to be a modern landmark structure symbolic to represent twenty-first century Pakistan, as it will be the diplomatic and business gateway to Pakistan through the Capital City of Islamabad. 

Responding to a question regarding security mess at Benazir Bhutto International Airport, he said, all the international passengers are required to report at the airport before four hours of their flights while the domestic passengers are advised to reach before two hours to avoid rush and delays. He, however, pointed out that most of the passengers do not follow these guidelines and instruction issued by the airlines and come at the eleventh hours and as a result they are unable to clear the Anti Narcotics Forces, Customs, Immigration Departments checking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Zakii said:


> *New Islamabad International Airport to be operational by 2014: CAA*
> 
> *New Islamabad international airport, located in Fateh Jang Tehsil of Attock District, some 30 km southwest of the federal capital, is expected to be completed and operational by 2014.*
> 
> According to a spokesman of Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), a Chinese company and Frontier Works Organization (WFO) are working round the clock to complete construction of passengers&#8217; terminals buildings before the deadline.
> 
> Talking to APP, he said the new airport would replace the existing one, Benazir Bhutto International Airport located in Chaklala.
> 
> At present, the Benazir Bhutto International Airport is handling 18 airlines, adding, most of the international commercial flights are operated at morning time, which cause rush and delays. He, however, expressed the confidence that the new airport spread over 3,600-acre would not only serve the twin cities of Islamabad and Rawalpindi but also the adjoining provinces of Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> Estimated to cost about $400 million, the new airport facility, which is the first green-field airport in Pakistan, would comprise a contemporary state-of-the-art passenger terminal building, control tower, runway with a provision of a secondary runway, taxiways, apron, cargo complex, and hangar together with all the necessary infrastructure and ancillary facilities.
> 
> The new airport would cater to the requirements of latest generation of modern passenger aircraft.
> 
> He said the new airport would have a modular design to handle 6.5 million passengers per annum and 80,000 metric tonnes cargo per annum.
> 
> Being a new airport, a significant portion of the land has been earmarked for commercial purposes such as duty-free shops, hotel and convention centre, air malls, business centre, food courts, leisure and recreational facilities.
> 
> The new airport is envisaged to be a modern landmark structure symbolic to represent twenty-first century Pakistan, as it will be the diplomatic and business gateway to Pakistan through the Capital City of Islamabad.
> 
> Responding to a question regarding security mess at Benazir Bhutto International Airport, he said, all the international passengers are required to report at the airport before four hours of their flights while the domestic passengers are advised to reach before two hours to avoid rush and delays. He, however, pointed out that most of the passengers do not follow these guidelines and instruction issued by the airlines and come at the eleventh hours and as a result they are unable to clear the Anti Narcotics Forces, Customs, Immigration Departments checking.





Fateh Jang? Isn't that where Pakistan keeps the nukes?


----------



## Imran Khan

penumbra said:


> Fateh Jang? Isn't that where Pakistan keeps the nukes?



nope thats khanpur dam site lolz BTW if its fateh jung so easy to cargo on pia lolz hahahah


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mojojo

Have question. Which airport is busier? Karachi or Islamabad?.


----------



## Imran Khan

mojojo said:


> Have question. Which airport is busier? Karachi or Islamabad?.



i think karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

karachi is, it is the biggest in Pakistan right now and the busiest, hub of all Pakistani airlines, New Islamabad airport will take over karachi s airport, it will be the biggest and most advanced in Pakistan and will be the future hub of PIA, SaheenAir and AirBlue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mojojo

SHAMK9 said:


> karachi is, it is the biggest in Pakistan right now and the busiest, hub of all Pakistani airlines, New Islamabad airport will take over karachi s airport, it will be the biggest and most advanced in Pakistan and will be the future hub of PIA, SaheenAir and AirBlue.



I don't think so. Karachi is the biggest business hub of Pakistan and the largest city. I would be surprised if Islamabad overtakes Karachi in terms of passenger numbers.


----------



## Imran Khan

mojojo said:


> I don't think so. Karachi is the biggest business hub of Pakistan and the largest city. I would be surprised if Islamabad overtakes Karachi in terms of passenger numbers.



it will take sir becuase karachi will be 20 years old then it and it have more place more storage more maintenance hangers more runways .so i think it will take then after 10-20 years when karachi will be located to new air port they will take back lolz .its game .


----------



## SHAMK9

islamabad isnt taking over karachis airport, karachi will still have the most of the traffic, they built the bigger port close to islamabad because lots of northern people use islamabad airport too (im one of em) and the current islamabad airport is pretty outdated, it doesnt even has jet bridges and its half military airport , the whole plan is to make it modern, get runways that can easily land an a380 (probably for emirates, possibly etihad and qatar too).


----------



## Imran Khan

i will sure use it as i use islo for land in pakistan .


----------



## Donatello

mojojo said:


> I don't think so. Karachi is the biggest business hub of Pakistan and the largest city. I would be surprised if Islamabad overtakes Karachi in terms of passenger numbers.



Karachi is in close proximity to Gulf states....that's why almost all Gulf based airlines fly to Karachi......however Islamabad handles the diplomatic traffic as well........so when the new Islamabad airport opens up.....the traffic may go up.

Currently Chaklala airbase traffic is also run through the Islamabad airport runway.........


----------



## Omar1984

Zakii said:


> *New Islamabad International Airport to be operational by 2014: CAA*



I knew this project would not be operational by 2013. 2012 is just around the corner and such a mega project (supposed to be the largest and most modern airport in all of South and Central Asia) can not be completed in just one year, especially in Pakistan.

I would say this airport will start being operational by 2015 at the earliest.


----------



## Omar1984

mojojo said:


> Have question. Which airport is busier? Karachi or Islamabad?.



Of course Karachi. Islamabad doesn't even have half the population of Karachi. However, Islamabad is way modern than any city in Pakistan and those from populated cities near Islamabad like Rawalpindi use Islamabad airport to travel.


----------



## Hyde

mojojo said:


> Have question. Which airport is busier? Karachi or Islamabad?.



like other members answered your question

Karachi is busier. But it is not guaranteed that the Karachi Airport will remain busiest airport in Pakistan. There is no doubt Karachi is many times larger than Islamabad. But if you notice Islamabad Airport is expected to become a hub airport for almost half of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (Half-Punjab is larger than the entire Sindh province and the other half may be served by Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore). You can say roughly 70% of Pakistan's population lives in Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and only 2 major Airports are serving this entire region. Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore and BB INT Airport in Islamabad. There are quite a few International Airports in Punjab and K-P but they are designed to serve few airlines and flights per day. So I would say probably 10-15% of the flights would be diverted to other "smaller" Airports in both provinces.

What I see In the future is...

* New Islamabad International Airport:* would be the largest Airport in Pakistan serving most parts of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa including Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Gujar Khan, Jhelum, Abbotabad, Haripur, Mansehra, Mardan, Hasan Abdal, Attock and surrounding areas. Peshawar does not handle flights from the entire world so I guess Peshawar would also be partially served by this Airport.

Some of the cities like Gujrat are closer to Lahore but they also prefer travelling from Islamabad International Airport due to beautiful carpet roads and stunning scenery. So I expect many people would continue travelling from Islamabad International Airport instead of closer Airport of Lahore. Some cities I mentioned above will also take flights from Peshawar International Airport but its handling would remain limited.

2) *Jinnah International Airport:* would be second largest Airport in Pakistan serving whole of Sindh and parts of Balochistan such as Karachi, Hyederabad, Sukkur, Larkana, Rahim Yar Khan, Dadu and Nawabshah etc.

3) *Allama Iqbal International Airport:* would be the third largest Airport in Pakistan serving Lahore, Faisalabad, Gujranwala, Multan, Sargodha, Bhawalpur, Sialkot, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib, Jhang and surrounding areas.

4) *Gwadar International Airport:* would be the fourth busiest Airport if it finally start attracting investment and even go to higher ranks if all Central Asian Countries are handling their cargo from over there. It will definitely share its passenger traffic alongside Quetta and both Airports will serve the entire province of Balochistan.

5) *Gilgit-Baltistan:* would probably become the fifth busiest Airport in Pakistan serving the entire Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan region. Lots of expatriates belongs to this region so it may even surpass both Quetta and Gwadar Airport if no investment was made in Balochistan and it remained like that (Allah na karay)

Of course I am talking about International flights only otherwise they are already very busy for domestic flights. There is also another reason why I believe Islamabad International Airport would get more flights is because most of the Pakistani diaspora belongs to Punjab and they are closely connected to Islamabad. I believe most Pakistani expatriates are from Gujrat, Jhelum, Lahore, Sialkot, Azad Kashmir, Islamabad and surrounding cities so they would be using Islamabad Airport more often than others. Some of the flights are usually intended to go to Punjab but they have a stop-over or change-over at Karachi International Airport that is also reflecting in higher traffic in Jinnah International Airport, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Good construction pace


----------



## nescafe

Zakii said:


> like other members answered your question
> 
> Karachi is busier. But it is not guaranteed that the Karachi Airport will remain busiest airport in Pakistan. There is no doubt Karachi is many times larger than Islamabad. But if you notice Islamabad Airport is expected to become a hub airport for almost half of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (Half-Punjab is larger than the entire Sindh province and the other half may be served by Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore). You can say roughly 70% of Pakistan's population lives in Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and only 2 major Airports are serving this entire region. Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore and BB INT Airport in Islamabad. There are quite a few International Airports in Punjab and K-P but they are designed to serve few airlines and flights per day. So I would say probably 10-15% of the flights would be diverted to other "smaller" Airports in both provinces.
> 
> What I see In the future is...
> 
> * New Islamabad International Airport:* would be the largest Airport in Pakistan serving most parts of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa including Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Gujar Khan, Jhelum, Abbotabad, Haripur, Mansehra, Mardan, Hasan Abdal, Attock and surrounding areas. Peshawar does not handle flights from the entire world so I guess Peshawar would also be partially served by this Airport.
> 
> Some of the cities like Gujrat are closer to Lahore but they also prefer travelling from Islamabad International Airport due to beautiful carpet roads and stunning scenery. So I expect many people would continue travelling from Islamabad International Airport instead of closer Airport of Lahore. Some cities I mentioned above will also take flights from Peshawar International Airport but its handling would remain limited.
> 
> 2) *Jinnah International Airport:* would be second largest Airport in Pakistan serving whole of Sindh and parts of Balochistan such as Karachi, Hyederabad, Sukkur, Larkana, Rahim Yar Khan, Dadu and Nawabshah etc.
> 
> 3) *Allama Iqbal International Airport:* would be the third largest Airport in Pakistan serving Lahore, Faisalabad, Gujranwala, Multan, Sargodha, Bhawalpur, Sialkot, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib, Jhang and surrounding areas.
> 
> 4) *Gwadar International Airport:* would be the fourth busiest Airport if it finally start attracting investment and even go to higher ranks if all Central Asian Countries are handling their cargo from over there. It will definitely share its passenger traffic alongside Quetta and both Airports will serve the entire province of Balochistan.
> 
> 5) *Gilgit-Baltistan:* would probably become the fifth busiest Airport in Pakistan serving the entire Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan region. Lots of expatriates belongs to this region so it may even surpass both Quetta and Gwadar Airport if no investment was made in Balochistan and it remained like that (Allah na karay)
> 
> Of course I am talking about International flights only otherwise they are already very busy for domestic flights. There is also another reason why I believe Islamabad International Airport would get more flights is because most of the Pakistani diaspora belongs to Punjab and they are closely connected to Islamabad. I believe most Pakistani expatriates are from Gujrat, Jhelum, Lahore, Sialkot, Azad Kashmir, Islamabad and surrounding cities so they would be using Islamabad Airport more often than others. Some of the flights are usually intended to go to Punjab but they have a stop-over or change-over at Karachi International Airport that is also reflecting in higher traffic in Jinnah International Airport, Karachi.


 
i doubt about gilgit baltistan. the kashmir is not connected to it. i think MULTAN should be the fourth largest airport with its new terminal coming up. I think Multan will be taking traffic of whole of the southern punjab.


----------



## ramu

How far is the airport from the city center? From the pictures it looks quite far away from the city. Is it planned to have a monorail or inter city train / bus connectivity or it is too early to disclose such details ?


----------



## Windjammer

ramu said:


> How far is the airport from the city center? From the pictures it looks quite far away from the city. Is it planned to have a monorail or inter city train / bus connectivity or it is too early to disclose such details ?



It's about 25 KM from Islamabad.....less than 30 Minutes drive. Currently a major Highway (GT Road) and a Motorway run close to the proximity of the project.


----------



## Storm Force

ANY REDNDERING OR PICTURES IMAGES OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE


----------



## Donatello

Zakii said:


> like other members answered your question
> 
> Karachi is busier. But it is not guaranteed that the Karachi Airport will remain busiest airport in Pakistan. There is no doubt Karachi is many times larger than Islamabad. But if you notice Islamabad Airport is expected to become a hub airport for almost half of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (Half-Punjab is larger than the entire Sindh province and the other half may be served by Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore). You can say roughly 70% of Pakistan's population lives in Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and only 2 major Airports are serving this entire region. Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore and BB INT Airport in Islamabad. There are quite a few International Airports in Punjab and K-P but they are designed to serve few airlines and flights per day. So I would say probably 10-15% of the flights would be diverted to other "smaller" Airports in both provinces.
> 
> What I see In the future is...
> 
> * New Islamabad International Airport:* would be the largest Airport in Pakistan serving most parts of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa including Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Gujar Khan, Jhelum, Abbotabad, Haripur, Mansehra, Mardan, Hasan Abdal, Attock and surrounding areas. Peshawar does not handle flights from the entire world so I guess Peshawar would also be partially served by this Airport.
> 
> Some of the cities like Gujrat are closer to Lahore but they also prefer travelling from Islamabad International Airport due to beautiful carpet roads and stunning scenery. So I expect many people would continue travelling from Islamabad International Airport instead of closer Airport of Lahore. Some cities I mentioned above will also take flights from Peshawar International Airport but its handling would remain limited.
> 
> 2) *Jinnah International Airport:* would be second largest Airport in Pakistan serving whole of Sindh and parts of Balochistan such as Karachi, Hyederabad, Sukkur, Larkana, Rahim Yar Khan, Dadu and Nawabshah etc.
> 
> 3) *Allama Iqbal International Airport:* would be the third largest Airport in Pakistan serving Lahore, Faisalabad, Gujranwala, Multan, Sargodha, Bhawalpur, Sialkot, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib, Jhang and surrounding areas.
> 
> 4) *Gwadar International Airport:* would be the fourth busiest Airport if it finally start attracting investment and even go to higher ranks if all Central Asian Countries are handling their cargo from over there. It will definitely share its passenger traffic alongside Quetta and both Airports will serve the entire province of Balochistan.
> 
> 5) *Gilgit-Baltistan:* would probably become the fifth busiest Airport in Pakistan serving the entire Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan region. Lots of expatriates belongs to this region so it may even surpass both Quetta and Gwadar Airport if no investment was made in Balochistan and it remained like that (Allah na karay)
> 
> Of course I am talking about International flights only otherwise they are already very busy for domestic flights. There is also another reason why I believe Islamabad International Airport would get more flights is because most of the Pakistani diaspora belongs to Punjab and they are closely connected to Islamabad. I believe most Pakistani expatriates are from Gujrat, Jhelum, Lahore, Sialkot, Azad Kashmir, Islamabad and surrounding cities so they would be using Islamabad Airport more often than others. Some of the flights are usually intended to go to Punjab but they have a stop-over or change-over at Karachi International Airport that is also reflecting in higher traffic in Jinnah International Airport, Karachi.




One factor that favors Karachi Airport is that of weather.

It is open all year round, no issues with Hail or fog....something that really affects Islamabad and Lahore.
Also, Islamabad has much traffic due to being the capital airport, so many delegates, diplomats etc come in.........but Karachi still has more passenger flows as it is a much larger city catering to business men, gulf countries etc.

You should get the idea by looking at Emirates frequency to Karachi airport...almost every 4 hours.....to dubai...which makes travelling from karachi to other parts of the world much easier

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




ramu said:


> How far is the airport from the city center? From the pictures it looks quite far away from the city. Is it planned to have a monorail or inter city train / bus connectivity or it is too early to disclose such details ?



They might have monorail, but the quality if roads in and around Islamabad is just awesome! So a taxi ride would be as easy and quick as a monorail....plus you know Taxis in South Asia are not as expensive, as say compared to Taxi from London Heathrow vs rail from Heathrow in London, for example.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

I just hope it is 25+ miles away from Margalla Hills and has ILS approaches on both ends of the Runways.


----------



## BATMAN

It was started by P.Musharraf and was suppose to complete in 2009.

Zardari has brought Pakistan economy from skies to ground and turned Pakistan similar to a war torn country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Cargo Flights from New Airport May Start in December 2012


----------



## Baby Leone

Zakii said:


> like other members answered your question
> 
> Karachi is busier. But it is not guaranteed that the Karachi Airport will remain busiest airport in Pakistan. There is no doubt Karachi is many times larger than Islamabad. But if you notice Islamabad Airport is expected to become a hub airport for almost half of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (Half-Punjab is larger than the entire Sindh province and the other half may be served by Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore). You can say roughly 70% of Pakistan's population lives in Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and only 2 major Airports are serving this entire region. Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore and BB INT Airport in Islamabad. There are quite a few International Airports in Punjab and K-P but they are designed to serve few airlines and flights per day. So I would say probably 10-15% of the flights would be diverted to other "smaller" Airports in both provinces.
> 
> What I see In the future is...
> 
> * New Islamabad International Airport:* would be the largest Airport in Pakistan serving most parts of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa including Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Gujar Khan, Jhelum, Abbotabad, Haripur, Mansehra, Mardan, Hasan Abdal, Attock and surrounding areas. Peshawar does not handle flights from the entire world so I guess Peshawar would also be partially served by this Airport.
> 
> Some of the cities like Gujrat are closer to Lahore but they also prefer travelling from Islamabad International Airport due to beautiful carpet roads and stunning scenery. So I expect many people would continue travelling from Islamabad International Airport instead of closer Airport of Lahore. Some cities I mentioned above will also take flights from Peshawar International Airport but its handling would remain limited.
> 
> 2) *Jinnah International Airport:* would be second largest Airport in Pakistan serving whole of Sindh and parts of Balochistan such as Karachi, Hyederabad, Sukkur, Larkana, Rahim Yar Khan, Dadu and Nawabshah etc.
> 
> 3) *Allama Iqbal International Airport:* would be the third largest Airport in Pakistan serving Lahore, Faisalabad, Gujranwala, Multan, Sargodha, Bhawalpur, Sialkot, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib, Jhang and surrounding areas.
> 
> 4) *Gwadar International Airport:* would be the fourth busiest Airport if it finally start attracting investment and even go to higher ranks if all Central Asian Countries are handling their cargo from over there. It will definitely share its passenger traffic alongside Quetta and both Airports will serve the entire province of Balochistan.
> 
> 5) *Gilgit-Baltistan:* would probably become the fifth busiest Airport in Pakistan serving the entire Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan region. Lots of expatriates belongs to this region so it may even surpass both Quetta and Gwadar Airport if no investment was made in Balochistan and it remained like that (Allah na karay)
> 
> Of course I am talking about International flights only otherwise they are already very busy for domestic flights. There is also another reason why I believe Islamabad International Airport would get more flights is because most of the Pakistani diaspora belongs to Punjab and they are closely connected to Islamabad. I believe most Pakistani expatriates are from Gujrat, Jhelum, Lahore, Sialkot, Azad Kashmir, Islamabad and surrounding cities so they would be using Islamabad Airport more often than others. Some of the flights are usually intended to go to Punjab but they have a stop-over or change-over at Karachi International Airport that is also reflecting in higher traffic in Jinnah International Airport, Karachi.



wht abt the newly built Sialkot airport ?


----------



## NirmalKrish

HERE YOU GO GUYS FOUND SOME MORE :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NirmalKrish

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

FLOORPLAN:






---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NirmalKrish



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*New Benazir International Airport Islamabad*

BBIA Terminal Building project is a joint venture project with China Estate Company with FWO's share of 6.086 billion rupees including civil, mechanical, architecural and landscaping works.

New Benazir Bhutto International Airport Proj Islamabad Pkg-III Passenger Terminal Building Super Structures I/C Associated Utilities & E/M Works

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

its an amazing airport, it will serve as a hub for PIA, airblue, shaheenair, bhoja air, air indus, pearl air and rayyan air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

hopefully when it will be going to complete as progress is looking very slow as compare to expected date of completion which is 2013


----------



## lepziboy

when did the construction start?


----------



## Imran Khan

lepziboy said:


> when did the construction start?



April 7, 2007

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------

it will not be benazeer air port she is not mother of nation .it will be gandhara international airport .as soon as we kicked out ghadaari out of presedent house every thing names on banezeer will go back to original names. corrupt lady banzeer looted Pakistan and after she killed another mess PPP she leave on our heads .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mehmeTcc

Who is building it?


----------



## Imran Khan

mehmeTcc said:


> Who is building it?



the Louis Berger Group of USA in association with Pakistani consulting firm ECIL,

Louis Berger Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sreekimpact

Looks Gr8!!!!..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

It resembles Izmir airport in Turkey! Afterall, Pakistan and Turkey have very close brotherly ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

Omar1984 said:


> *New Benazir International Airport Islamabad*



Whats next? Zardari International, Nawaz International, Altaf International,........ These politicians name monuments and land marks after themselves as if they did anything for the benefit of this nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

according to ary news, first test flight is scheduled for tomorrow


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it will be a state of the art building with all modern amenities....it goes without saying, it will have WiFi throughout the premises and i heard a reasonably good duty free shop section (for all the badmash/sharaapis to take some goodies back home )


good luck to the developers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

who the hell is this pigess bhattto ,, i hope everything goes back to normal name from this bhutto shatto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> who the hell is this pigess bhattto ,, i hope everything goes back to normal name from this bhutto shatto


it will be named gandhara international airport


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

They are investing heavily on this airport.. If this airport didn't look good to me after completion... I will be very disappointed


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

would be expensive but really be a good thing if they used also solar power panels to at least partially power this place up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Its great to see construction of this airport, Islamabad needed new airport but naming everything as BB is bad, I think they should build some public toilets and name them as same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

put a Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto zoo, and install a cage with the president in there......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SHAMK9

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> put a Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto zoo, and install a cage with the president in there......


lmfaooo, good one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

a small PIA plane will land at this airport today to test it out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Zakii said:


> They are investing heavily on this airport.. If this airport didn't look good to me after completion... I will be very disappointed



Its supposed to be the largest and most modern international airport in all of South/Central Asia. 

Lets see and pray that our dreams for Pakistan come true


----------



## ghazi52

SHAMK9 said:


> a small PIA plane will land at this airport today to test it out



RAWALPINDI: The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) will run the first test flight to the under-construction New Benazir Bhutto International Airport near Fatehjang to check its runway on Thursday (today).

The construction of two runways have been completed; however, the remaining work is in progress and likely to complete by end of June 2013, said Air Marshal (retired) Khalid Chaudhry, the director general of CAA, while talking to Dawn on Wednesday.

Defence Minister Ahmad Mukhtar, Secretary Defence Nargis Sethi and other senior officials will be on board the first flight from Benazir Bhutto International Airport Islamabad.

Mr Chaudhry said a small plane of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) would make the first flight to the new airport. We have completed the construction of the runways, taxi apron, VIP apron and other related facilities, he said.

The new airport will have bigger halls as compared to Jinnah and Allama Iqbal terminals in Karachi and Lahore and will handle 6.5 million passengers annually.

This airport will be a modern landmark structure representing the 21st century Pakistan, as it will be the diplomatic and business gateway to Pakistan through the capital city of Islamabad, the official said.

The construction of the airport costing over Rs60 billion was started in April, 2007. Former President Pervez Musharraf and former Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz laid the foundation of the airport spreading over 3,200 acres near Fatehjang, 30 kilometres from Islamabad. The PPP-led government renamed it as New Benazir Bhutto International Airport in 2008.

The project was to be completed by 2010; however, it remained plagued with problems of water, land acquisition and transportation. The CAA director general admitted that the construction work remained slow in the past. The contract of terminal construction was awarded in May last year and it would be completed in 2013.

When his attention was drawn towards the water problem in the area, he said the CAA would get water from Shahpur Dam as Punjab government had agreed to the proposal.Two million gallons of water is enough for the runway requirement but the CAA needs more water for the terminal, adjoining facilities and residential areas around the airport.

He said the CAA was also considering building small dams in the area with the help of the Punjab government. He said the CAA would provide finances and the provincial government would construct the dams in its jurisdiction as CAA.

The CAA chief also said residential quarters would be constructed for the airport staff and officers as shuttle service from twin cities would be costly.
First test flight to new airport today | Business | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

SHAMK9 said:


> a small PIA plane will land at this airport today to test it out



Let us hope that the inaugural flight will be a plane carrying all the politicians and the engine catches fire and the fuselage bursts in mid air while approaching the runway. All the politicians will become "shaheed" at the Airport named after a "Shaheeda".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## longbrained

I hope it is compatible with Airbus A 380. I love PIA to buy some A-380's in addition to some dream-liners. I have traveled on PIA's B-777's which are of long range variety and they are so nice. I hope with good quality airports and some nice aircrafts, aviation industry in Pakistan can be revolutionized. I have also some ideas about this airport for example it should be connected with a metro system. It would be cool to have a super modern airport here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

longbrained said:


> I hope it is compatible with Airbus A 380. I love PIA to buy some A-380's in addition to some dream-liners. I have traveled on PIA's B-777's which are of long range variety and they are so nice. I hope with good quality airports and some nice aircrafts, aviation industry in Pakistan can be revolutionized. I have also some ideas about this airport for example it should be connected with a metro system. It would be cool to have a super modern airport here.



More loss for the national asset and accordingly more burden on the common man.


----------



## razgriz19

Al Bhatti said:


> Let us hope that the inaugural flight will be a plane carrying all the politicians and the engine catches fire and the fuselage bursts in mid air while approaching the runway. All the politicians will become "shaheed" at the Airport named after a "Shaheeda".


----------



## longbrained

Al Bhatti said:


> More loss for the national asset and accordingly more burden on the common man.



Not at all. Without modern airports and planes, a modern economy can not function. We can not go back 11 centuries in order to help the common men. We have to go forward. That is the only way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

longbrained said:


> Not at all. Without modern airports and planes, a modern economy can not function. We can not go back 11 centuries in order to help the common men. We have to go forward. That is the only way.



Areyou even being realistic proposing that PIA buys A380 and the dream liner, not gonna happen in the next 5 years.

BTW< the small PIA aircraft would most probably be a ATR-32 or A310/B737.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longbrained

nuclearpak said:


> Areyou even being realistic proposing that PIA buys A380 and the dream liner, not gonna happen in the next 5 years.
> 
> BTW< the small PIA aircraft would most probably be a ATR-32 or A310/B737.



I did not say buy them tomorrow. But that should be the long term plan. Once we start up our mining industry and earn large amount of foreign currency, we must improve our infrastructure including the aviation. ATR is a small turbo prop which is good for small city to small city transport at short distances. As for 737, I guess the 900 models are good but A 310 is too old to be considered. I said dream liner because it uses much lesser fuel than other air crafts which is important since Pakistan imports its fuel and the less the consumption the better. As for A 380 we need them for hub to hub transport for example Islamabad to London or Dubai since these routes have thousands of passengers every day and with A 380, cheaper tickets would be possible since large amount of passengers are moved by each flight.


----------



## OrionHunter

Creder said:


> lol on a side note, *is airport ke saray paisay humaray AWACs kha gaye*


Relax friend. AWACS are from the defence procurement budget. Airports are from infrastructure development funds. The twain don't meet. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jango

longbrained said:


> I did not say buy them tomorrow. But that should be the long term plan. Once we start up our mining industry and earn large amount of foreign currency, we must improve our infrastructure including the aviation. ATR is a small turbo prop which is good for small city to small city transport at short distances. As for 737, I guess the 900 models are good but A 310 is too old to be considered. I said dream liner because it uses much lesser fuel than other air crafts which is important since Pakistan imports its fuel and the less the consumption the better. As for A 380 we need them for hub to hub transport for example Islamabad to London or Dubai since these routes have thousands of passengers every day and with A 380, cheaper tickets would be possible since large amount of passengers are moved by each flight.



Did you know that the EU has proposed to ban PIA flights due to safety issues.

New aircraft means new simulators, new training, new maintenance infrastructure, and hence it means that the existing aircraft are maybe neglected, and the existing load is well handled by the 777's, but as I said, the EU is proposing o ban EU flights, and A380 is not needed because the major passenger load is trying to shift to other airlines.

IN 5 or 10 years, this maybe a target, and those too might be second hand aircraft, unless we have a major overhaul of the PIA infrastructure in order to increase the efficiency, and stop politicizing the PIA.

And on a side note, PIA set to add 5 planes to its fleet | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

it didnt catch on fire lmao 




pia cant buy a380's, 1st: only 1 airport can handle a380 flights and that airport is new islamabad airport which is still underconstruction. 2nd: pia cant fill a380 up if it doesnt changes it services, seats and quality of services.



nuclearpak said:


> Did you know that the EU has proposed to ban PIA flights due to safety issues.
> 
> New aircraft means new simulators, new training, new maintenance infrastructure, and hence it means that the existing aircraft are maybe neglected, and the existing load is well handled by the 777's, but as I said, the EU is proposing o ban EU flights, and A380 is not needed because the major passenger load is trying to shift to other airlines.
> 
> IN 5 or 10 years, this maybe a target, and those too might be second hand aircraft, unless we have a major overhaul of the PIA infrastructure in order to increase the efficiency, and stop politicizing the PIA.
> 
> And on a side note, PIA set to add 5 planes to its fleet | The Nation


pia really needs 777's, its the best aircraft ever made and it is backbone of PIA, getting more 777's wont be a problem because PIA already bought simulators for it, for a320 family, maybe send pilots to airblue for experience, PIA needs 787 too but wont buy them until it gets threatened by EU again


----------



## baqai

i know someone who is a first officer in PIA and recently he was abroad for a while to do simulator training, maybe he was trained to upgrade to a 777 (he is currently on airbus) or maybe some new platform?


----------



## somebozo

so who got the kickbacks from mushy in this deal?


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

SHAMK9 said:


> it didnt catch on fire lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pia cant buy a380's, 1st: only 1 airport can handle a380 flights and that airport is new islamabad airport which is still underconstruction. 2nd: pia cant fill a380 up if it doesnt changes it services, seats and quality of services.
> 
> 
> pia really needs 777's, its the best aircraft ever made and it is backbone of PIA, getting more 777's wont be a problem because PIA already bought simulators for it, for a320 family, maybe send pilots to airblue for experience, PIA needs 787 too but wont buy them until it gets threatened by EU again



The current 777's are in shambles, although they are the youngest aircraft on the fleet.(lack of spares)

that aircraft is not a PIA aircraft, a MoD one maybe?


----------



## eik_pagall

Now a days projects r getting complete in time
It's GuD


----------



## Al Bhatti

longbrained said:


> Not at all. Without modern airports and planes, a modern economy can not function. We can not go back 11 centuries in order to help the common men. We have to go forward. That is the only way.



You did not get the message that I was conveying in my post.


----------



## BATMAN

what was the point in wasting money on this test landing?


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

SHAMK9 said:


> it didnt catch on fire lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pia cant buy a380's, 1st: only 1 airport can handle a380 flights and that airport is new islamabad airport which is still underconstruction. 2nd: pia cant fill a380 up if it doesnt changes it services, seats and quality of services.
> 
> 
> pia really needs 777's, its the best aircraft ever made and it is backbone of PIA, getting more 777's wont be a problem because PIA already bought simulators for it, for a320 family, maybe send pilots to airblue for experience, PIA needs 787 too but wont buy them until it gets threatened by EU again


 
what the hect ?
why is it caled benezir bhatto intl airport?
when will this personaslity cult stop and old historical things get their real appropriate names,,
its just horrible to use the corrupt leaders names to glorify this country,,
this airport has nothing to do with bhutto so it shouldn't be named bhutto,,



BATMAN said:


> what was the point in wasting money on this test landing?



reminds of soviet way of doing things,,doing them cheaply and rudimentary with abundance of human lives to be tried/wasted on,,


----------



## BATMAN

why not start a petition suggesting against the name of airport.


----------



## shuttler

The runway @ #174 is ready for the landing of A380! Keep advancing Pakistan!


----------



## Jango

And guess who was in the Cessna Citation Bravo, our own Defence minister Mukhtar payi jaan.

Coming out as if he had liberated Kashmir, so happy!

THis was a pointless PR exercise, nothing more, nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

Omar1984 said:


> Its supposed to be the largest and most modern international airport in all of South/Central Asia.
> 
> Lets see and pray that our dreams for Pakistan come true



That is not true, the biggest in South/Central Asia is Delhi IGI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

russellpeters said:


> That is not true, the biggest in South/Central Asia is Delhi IGI


true, there is no comparasion between isb airport and delhi airport, isb airport will handle 6 million a year, igi handles 60 million? the only similarity is that both airports can handle a380 but igi might never see an a380


----------



## DDLJ

SHAMK9 said:


> true, there is no comparasion between isb airport and delhi airport, isb airport will handle 6 million a year, igi handles 60 million? the only similarity is that both airports can handle a380 but *igi might never see an a380*


 
Emirates operated first A380 service to IGI when terminal 3 was opened plus it is the only airport in South Asia with three runways and under terminal 4 expansion it will have 4th runway. So, I don't think ISB airport would be the largest airport in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

russellpeters said:


> That is not true, the biggest in South/Central Asia is Delhi IGI



We'll just see when construction is complete which airport is better. New Islamabad International Airport is still under construction.

And hopefully we won't name it after a corrupt lady prime minister like india did for its airport.


New Islamabad International Airport


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

What a loss of money. Why need airport when you already have in 22KM Distance.
This airport has nothing to do with the life of middle man and poor people.
Huge wast of money while they can make 12 modern universities in this price.
This airport is a fuckin Burden and will demand more electricity.
Be ready for tax and electricity shortages.
This airport is made for only Rich Class society.


----------



## SHAMK9

DDLJ said:


> Emirates operated first A380 service to IGI when terminal 3 was opened plus it is the only airport in South Asia with three runways and under terminal 4 expansion it will have 4th runway. So, I don't think ISB airport would be the largest airport in South Asia.


yea but indian gov banned a380s so that sucks, isb airport isnt big compared to mumbai or delhi, u guys get way more passengers because india has a billion people, so these airports cant be compared


----------



## SHAMK9

DDLJ said:


> Emirates operated first A380 service to IGI when terminal 3 was opened plus it is the only airport in South Asia with three runways and under terminal 4 expansion it will have 4th runway. So, I don't think ISB airport would be the largest airport in South Asia.


yea but indian gov banned a380s so that sucks, isb airport isnt big compared to mumbai or delhi, u guys get way more passengers because india has a billion people, so these airports cant be compared


----------



## SHAMK9

DDLJ said:


> Emirates operated first A380 service to IGI when terminal 3 was opened plus it is the only airport in South Asia with three runways and under terminal 4 expansion it will have 4th runway. So, I don't think ISB airport would be the largest airport in South Asia.


yea but indian gov banned a380s so that sucks, isb airport isnt big compared to mumbai or delhi, u guys get way more passengers because india has a billion people, so these airports cant be compared


----------



## DDLJ

SHAMK9 said:


> yea but indian gov banned a380s so that sucks, isb airport isnt big compared to mumbai or delhi, u guys get way more passengers because india has a billion people, so these airports cant be compared



These bans won't exist forever.


----------



## Nothing

Omar1984 said:


> We'll just see when construction is complete which airport is better. New Islamabad International Airport is still under construction.
> 
> And hopefully we won't name it after a corrupt lady prime minister like india did for its airport.



Our lady prime minister earned us one of the best moment of our independent history .. 1971 War... so we are proud to give her name to one of our best airport..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> yea but indian gov banned a380s so that sucks, isb airport isnt big compared to mumbai or delhi, u guys get way more passengers because india has a billion people, so these airports cant be compared



Maybe Islamabad International Airport won't be the biggest airport in South Asia but it'll be the most modern airport in South/Central Asia. We'll just see after construction is complete.


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

nuclearpak said:


> And guess who was in the Cessna Citation Bravo, our own Defence minister Mukhtar payi jaan.
> 
> Coming out as if he had liberated Kashmir, so happy!
> 
> THis was a pointless PR exercise, nothing more, nothing less.


 
was he the one who was produced from cat house ?


----------



## Omar1984

Nothing said:


> Our lady prime minister earned us one of the best moment of our independent history .. 1971 War... so we are proud to give her name to one of our best airport..



That's not what Sikhs say.....1984 genocide...


----------



## BATMAN

Nothing said:


> Our lady prime minister earned us one of the best moment of our independent history .. 1971 War... so we are proud to give her name to one of our best airport..



You orchesterd that war and you shall be ashamed of it.

It was many foreign states vs. a one handicapped army of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Benazir Bhutto doesn't deserve such an honor for a name in South/Central Asia's most modern airport. What has she done for Pakistan? Democracy? What has democracy done for Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Omar1984 said:


> That's not what Sikhs say.....1984 genocide...



Stop posting off topic cr ap its about airports not India v Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Why are we discussing New Delhi vs Islamabad here. Please stay with the subject matter.


----------



## Jango

Peaceful Civlian said:


> What a loss of money. Why need airport when you already have in 22KM Distance.
> This airport has nothing to do with the life of middle man and poor people.
> Huge wast of money while they can make 12 modern universities in this price.
> This airport is a fuckin Burden and will demand more electricity.
> Be ready for tax and electricity shortages.
> This airport is made for only Rich Class society.



You really have no idea whatsoever about the topic you are ranting about do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Peaceful Civlian said:


> What a loss of money. Why need airport when you already have in 22KM Distance.
> This airport has nothing to do with the life of middle man and poor people.
> Huge wast of money while they can make 12 modern universities in this price.
> This airport is a fuckin Burden and will demand more electricity.
> Be ready for tax and electricity shortages.
> This airport is made for only Rich Class society.


u live in rawalpindi and u dont know what's wrong with the current airport? u should visit the airport on the weekends, there are tons of planes circling around the city because there is no space to land or the runway is busy, the current airport is not in shape to handle current passenger traffic any more, with 2-3 more private airlines coming up and current isb operators increasing their numbers of flights a day, musharraf made a wise decision, he knew what islamabad needed in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Old airport does not do justification to this magnificent city. Islamabad does need a modern airport away from hustle bustle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

RJReynolds said:


> Old airport does not do justification to this magnificent city. Islamabad does need a modern airport away from hustle bustle


it sure does, another problem is its size, recently, a turkish airlines kabul bound flight asked to land at islamabad airport due to a sand storm in kabul, the flight wasnt granted permission to land at islamabad because of the traffic, the flight thn landed at lahore airport instead


----------



## A1Kaid

It should be named Islo Airport not Gandhara and especially not Benazir bhutto air port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insaan

NirmalKrish said:


>



Islamabad is seriously getting destroyed... I don't see any greenery or trees any more in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Insaan said:


> Islamabad is seriously getting destroyed... I don't see any greenery or trees any more in the background.


lol, this is not islamabad, its fateh jhang, islamabad is greener thn ever before, this place is 30 minutes away from islamabad


----------



## Insaan

SHAMK9 said:


> lol, this is not islamabad, its fateh jhang, islamabad is greener thn ever before, this place is 30 minutes away from islamabad



What and where is feteh Jhang? a city? As close as Rawlapindi?


----------



## SHAMK9

Insaan said:


> What and where is feteh Jhang? a city? As close as Rawlapindi?


its a small town with no development at all, its about to be turned into a money maker city, the yellow part is the new airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Insaan

I suppose they are also going to make some hotels there rather than travelling all the way to Islamabad...


----------



## SHAMK9

Insaan said:


> I suppose they are also going to make some hotels there rather than travelling all the way to Islamabad...


airport will have a 5 star hotel too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

it will be called Balawal Bhutto Zardari Lawrence of Zurich


----------



## SHAMK9

pak-fgfa said:


> boss,boss it looks modern but its not the most modern airport in south Asia Delhi, Mumbai and bangalore have got airports more morden than this but it is impresive


why are u reviving old threads and comparing indian projects to pakistani ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RJReynolds

Very impressive indeed. Where is it located? Chhatrapati Shivaji airport is not a modern airport at any standard may be terminal 2?


----------



## Icewolf

Islamabad Airport is best in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## himmat01

Will it still be called Gandhara International Airport after completion? From the renders, it looks impressive. I would definitely like to visit Islamabad after its completion.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

himmat01 said:


> Will it still be called Gandhara International Airport after completion? From the renders, it looks impressive. I would definitely like to visit Islamabad after its completion.



Yes its named Gandhara International Airport. Hopefully which mean more and more people will now know about Gandhara Civilization.


----------



## alibaz

Insaan said:


> I suppose they are also going to make some hotels there rather than travelling all the way to Islamabad...



Obviously with this airport some other economic activities including hotels and restaurants will start but there are many airports which are located much away from cities than this.


----------



## alibaz

himmat01 said:


> Will it still be called Gandhara International Airport after completion? From the renders, it looks impressive. I would definitely like to visit Islamabad after its completion.



I wish it should continued to be called as Gandhara cause it refers to 5000 years old history. Unfortunately this government wants to name everything as BB, they changed Murree Road to BB Road, Islamabad International to BB International and Rawalpindi General Hospotal to BB Hospital. I wish they should have planned a new hospital in Rawalpindi/ Islamabad and then named it as BB Hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DGMO

himmat01 said:


> Will it still be called Gandhara International Airport after completion? From the renders, it looks impressive. I would definitely like to visit Islamabad after its completion.


 
I believe it will sadly be called New BB International Airport.

And at the opening ceremony, expect plenty of speeches about her 'sacrifices' which made it possible for the airport to be built.

Pathetic, but unfortunately that's the kind of people we have at the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

DGMO said:


> I believe it will sadly be called New BB International Airport.
> 
> And at the opening ceremony, expect plenty of speeches about her 'sacrifices' which made it possible for the airport to be built.
> 
> Pathetic, but unfortunately that's the kind of people we have at the top.



So they will name 2 airports after corrupt Benazir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DGMO

shan said:


> So they will name 2 airports after corrupt Benazir?


My friend, if the PPP could have its way, they'd name the country after her. 

I'm not sure about what will happen to ISB Airport. However, given the military connection with Chaklala, it might become an extended military air base. Someone on here might know for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## himmat01

Thanks for your replies. My personal opinion is that airports should not be named after politicians. Gandhara International Airport is more appealing than XYZ International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdcp

We dont want benazir name in rawalpindi and islamabd, she did nothing for nation rather than corruption

She brought democracy like un elected person his successor who even hijack not onlt ppp but also pakistan

Which people from military, politician and civil administration are benefited from airport, just wana see how much corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

I think it should be named Nur Khan International airport. Nur Khan was an illustrious Air Chief Marshall, a great administrator in hockey, squash and cricket. 

When he was hockey chief, Pakistan won the World Cup and Champions Trophy. When he was squash chief, Pakistan was undefeatable. When he was cricket chief, along with Imran Khan he brought about the renaissance of Pakistan cricket. 

Also when he headed PIA, it was one of the best airlines in world. 

Compare to all this, what exactly did Benazir do for the country? Twice PM and twice dismissed for corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

^^^^^^^^

ABSOLUTELY.......I agree 100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

But the sycophants and cronies who are sitting in Islamabad will never let this happen. I think for public buildings, people of the country must be given a choice to name the building. 

British in India used to put up maps and plans for public buildings in public places for the 'natives' to give their approval. If the British could do it, who were 'usurpers', why cant our 'democratic' leaders do something like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

airmarshal said:


> I think it should be named Nur Khan International airport. Nur Khan was an illustrious Air Chief Marshall, a great administrator in hockey, squash and cricket.
> 
> When he was hockey chief, Pakistan won the World Cup and Champions Trophy. When he was squash chief, Pakistan was undefeatable. When he was cricket chief, along with Imran Khan he brought about the renaissance of Pakistan cricket.
> 
> Also when he headed PIA, it was one of the best airlines in world.
> 
> Compare to all this, what exactly did Benazir do for the country? Twice PM and twice dismissed for corruption.



Benazir educational city, and Benazir bridge were inaugurated some days back!!! Why don't be call larkana or Naudero benazirabad while we are at it??

Nur Khan is a good idea, but gandhara airport looks okay to me as well.


----------



## DDLJ

shan said:


> Yes its named Gandhara International Airport. Hopefully which mean more and more people will now know about Gandhara Civilization.


 
Gandhara is the ancient name of Punjab and KPK.


----------



## RJReynolds

We are you keep electing these corrupt politicians over and over? It's time for revolution and uprising! I love Pakistan and its people. They always stood by us in thick in thin. LONG LIVE TURKEY PAKISTAN FRIENDSHIP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alibaz

airmarshal said:


> I think it should be named Nur Khan International airport. Nur Khan was an illustrious Air Chief Marshall, a great administrator in hockey, squash and cricket.
> 
> When he was hockey chief, Pakistan won the World Cup and Champions Trophy. When he was squash chief, Pakistan was undefeatable. When he was cricket chief, along with Imran Khan he brought about the renaissance of Pakistan cricket.
> 
> Also when he headed PIA, it was one of the best airlines in world.
> 
> Compare to all this, what exactly did Benazir do for the country? Twice PM and twice dismissed for corruption.



Yes it a great idea, this reminds me, two years ago I was travelling from Gawadar to Karachi on PIA ATR, once we boarded I had a pleasant surprise that Nur Khan Sahib was also in that plane. Then captain came, stood before Nur Kan in military style, asked about his well being and then said "Sir ijazat ho to fly karain". I think this was the ultimate respect what we can offer to our stars who did exceptionally well once they were entrusted some job. Salute to great man Nur Khan. May ALLAH bless him with eternal peace and place him at the higher pedestal in Jannah.


----------



## mr42O

Irfan Baloch said:


> it will be called Balawal Bhutto Zardari Lawrence of Zurich



first he need to get his shahdet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karl

when is the airport going to be finished?


----------



## nescafe

airmarshal said:


> I think it should be named Nur Khan International airport. Nur Khan was an illustrious Air Chief Marshall, a great administrator in hockey, squash and cricket.
> 
> When he was hockey chief, Pakistan won the World Cup and Champions Trophy. When he was squash chief, Pakistan was undefeatable. When he was cricket chief, along with Imran Khan he brought about the renaissance of Pakistan cricket.
> 
> Also when he headed PIA, it was one of the best airlines in world.
> 
> Compare to all this, what exactly did Benazir do for the country? Twice PM and twice dismissed for corruption.



YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING MAN. for heavens sake, let defence.pk out of the NIIA please...dont put people off....


----------



## SHAMK9

Karl said:


> when is the airport going to be finished?


Summer of next year


----------



## Soumitra

Omar1984 said:


> Its supposed to be the largest and most modern international airport in all of South/Central Asia.
> 
> Lets see and pray that our dreams for Pakistan come true


 
Bigger than "Indira Gandhi International Airport" New Delhi? (See we also name our Airports, bridges, Roads, colleges etc. after politicians) 

How many Terminals, How many Runways and what is the capacity Cargo and Passengers of this airport?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Any renders or recent construction pics ?


----------



## SHAMK9

IndoCarib said:


> Any renders or recent construction pics ?


go back a few pages


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## SHAMK9

Soumitra said:


> Bigger than "Indira Gandhi International Airport" New Delhi? (See we also name our Airports, bridges, Roads, colleges etc. after politicians)
> 
> How many Terminals, How many Runways and what is the capacity Cargo and Passengers of this airport?


its not gonna be bigger thn IGIA, its no where close, it will only handle 9 million a year with 2 runways (third might be added in future/ same with the terminal building) with capability of handling 80,000 metric ton of cargo per annum



cb4 said:


>


thats not it, this is the real one


----------



## dott

why is the airport so small, since it is for the capital it should be bigger i guess.


----------



## razgriz19

dott said:


> why is the airport so small, since it is for the capital it should be bigger i guess.



airports are made depending on the air traffic, and besides there will be another airport, the one we use right now.
btw this one is still huge!


----------



## SHAMK9

dott said:


> why is the airport so small, since it is for the capital it should be bigger i guess.


its a capital city, not a mega city like Karachi and the size of airport depends on the traffic it gets, current airport is a transit airport for northern people but they are getting their airport now so traffic will be much less at ISB airport


----------



## Edevelop

dott said:


> why is the airport so small, since it is for the capital it should be bigger i guess.



The new airport will hold upto 50+ Planes.

These are the airlines that go to Islamabad currently. (Note there aren't that many)

Airblue	
Bhoja Air	
China Southern Airlines
Emirates	
Etihad Airways	
Gulf Air	
Kuwait Airways	
Nas Air	
Oman Air	
Pakistan International Airlines	
Qatar Airways	
Saudi Arabian Airlines	
Shaheen Air	
Thai Airways International	
Turkish Airlines	
UN Humanitarian Air Service
British Airways (On/Off)


----------



## razgriz19

cool thing about this airport will be that any kind of aircraft would be able to land.
2 - 4000 meters of runway are more than enough!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

razgriz19 said:


> cool thing about this airport will be that any kind of aircraft would be able to land.
> 2 - 4000 meters of runway are more than enough!



Including A-380

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

razgriz19 said:


> cool thing about this airport will be that any kind of aircraft would be able to land.
> 2 - 4000 meters of runway are more than enough!


im expecting a380


----------



## jabalultariq

now what we need is some air worthy planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

jabalultariq said:


> now what we need is some air worthy planes


only PIA and shaheen will be inducting new planes


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> only PIA and shaheen will be inducting new planes



Actually Air Blue has the newest planes:

4 A-319
1 A-320
1 A-321 (Crashed due to weather)

I'm expecting them to induct A-321 or A-330 (longer range) at least. The reason is due to the fact that they have been using 1 smaller A-320 to Manchester via Istanbul.


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Actually Air Blue has the newest planes:
> 
> 4 A-319
> 1 A-320
> 1 A-321 (Crashed due to weather)
> 
> I'm expecting them to induct A-321 or A-330 (longer range) at least. The reason is due to the fact that they have been using 1 smaller A-320 to Manchester via Istanbul.


last i heard about airblue was that they were going to lease 4 planes, 2 a320s (obviously) and 2 a330's or a340's, on other hand, shaheen has leased a 767-200 and will be adding a330-300 into its fleet soon


----------



## A1Kaid

We're going to be in the Indus.


----------



## yyetttt

Dude PIA should be banned that airline sucks bad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

In stead of banning it, it should be reformed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Sell PIA to mian mansha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

jellodragon said:


> Dude PIA should be banned that airline sucks bad...


Banning? No, bad or good, PIA is, was, will remain flag carrier of Pakistan, what needs to be banned is corruption management, PIA needs a massive restructuring plan which I'm sure won't be done under ppp rule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. ijaz

Can some one upload the latest pictures of the fast developing air port


----------



## SHAMK9

Dr. ijaz said:


> Can some one upload the latest pictures of the fast developing air port


its not 'Fast developing' any more, only 1/2% work has been done in last month


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## CrazyTycoon

SHAMK9 said:


> Banning? No, bad or good, PIA is, was, will remain flag carrier of Pakistan, what needs to be banned is corruption management, PIA needs a massive restructuring plan which I'm sure won't be done under ppp rule



Or better yet, PIA along with the main Pakistani airports should be privatised. 

Government run airlines are often very inefficient (as we see with PIA) and I wouldn't trust any politician running it even from a credible party. They often don't know what the hell they're doing and nepotism is almost always involved especially in Pakistan.

It's easy to say "ban corruption" but hard to put in practise when you have politicians involved and when privatisation occurs, then you don't have to worry about corruption.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Dr. ijaz

Well the progress is slow; but as the old adage goes "Slow and steady wins the race".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Imran Khan

Defence Minister Syed Naveed Qamar visited New Islamabad International Air Port construction site near Fateh Jang on July 23. He told news media that construction of airport's runway is completed and terminal building construction work is going on at a fast pace.

He said that there's delay in works related to other departments like provision of water and electricity supply lines, and construction of roads network for connectivity to the new airport. An inter-ministerial meeting will be arranged to sort out delay in these works.

He also said that efforts are being made to make airport functional to some extent in coming months. Probably it means they have plans to start cargo flights operation in coming months as mentioned in some old news reports?

Here's PTV News report.


----------



## OrionHunter

What is the proposed date of completion? How much is it going to cost the exchequer? Is it public-private enterprise? I wish the OP had included these details too!


----------



## WAR-rior

Yaar why is everything in Pakistan so slow. The worst thing is its even slower than India which herself works at snail's pace.

I mean, is it lack of funds due to slumber economy or lack of expertise and proffesionalism among PMs


----------



## Cherokee

India developed its Airports in partnership with GMR . You guys can also do the same . Private companies take work seriously than goverment ones . Now Delhi and Hyderabad airports are counted amongst some of the best in the world .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

OrionHunter said:


> What is the proposed date of completion? How much is it going to cost the exchequer? Is it public-private enterprise? I wish the OP had included these details too!


they keep changing the dates, it is now supposed to open next summer, from what i know, the airside work is being completed by pakistani firm and the terminal building by the chinese


----------



## alibaz

Though an oldone, nice to see test flight touching landing strip of new Islamabad airport.


----------



## Jango

alibaz said:


> Though an oldone, nice to see test flight touching landing strip of new Islamabad airport.



And another glorious waste of tax-payers money for fulfilling ego!


----------



## Yogi

when do u guys actually expect this airport to get complete???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Yogi said:


> when do u guys actually expect this airport to get complete???



late 2013-early 2014.


----------



## Jango

The construction work on Rs4 billion approach road network connecting the new Benazir Bhutto International Airport (BBIA) Islamabad was kick-started by the National Highway Authority (NHA).

Of the five approach roads, the one that will go to the BBIA from the Lahore-Peshawar Motorway (new zero point) will be built first on emergency basis so that the VVIPs and ordinary passengers travelling to the new airport from Islamabad and Rawalpindi have an easy access, said NHA General Manager, Yousuf Barakzai.

He said the NHA has the land at its disposal on which this access road would be built.

Barakzai said the motorway- BBIA access road, which would be first constructed in just one year, would enable travelers from Islamabad and Rawalpindi to reach the new airport without any delay.

Additionally, it would provide approach to transportation of air cargo.

The other four access roads will connect the BBIA from the Tarnol-Fateh Jang road, from the Thalian interchange at the Lahore-Peshawar motorway, from Islamabad toll plaza and from GT Road.

The total length of these roads is 21 kilometres.

Barakzai said the urgency was that access roads should be built before the construction work on the BBIA, which was going at a fast pace, concluded.

The groundbreaking of the new airport, spread over 3,600 acres of land, was performed in April 2007.

It is located near Fateh Jang, 20 km from Islamabad Zero Point.

As the work on access road network would start and the BBIA would become functional, business and commercial activities around it would get a fillip.

The first test flight to the under-construction New Benazir Bhutto International Airport near Fatehjang to check its runway successfully landed on 15th March 2012.

Defence Minister Ahmad Mukhtar, Secretary Defence Nargis Sethi, Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) authorities and other senior officials were on board in the ever first flight that landed at the New Benazir Bhutto International Airport Islamabad.

The construction of two runways have been completed, while the remaining work is in progress and likely to complete by end of June 2013.

NHA Starts Work On Roads Connecting New Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## airmarshal

nuclearpak said:


> And another glorious waste of tax-payers money for fulfilling ego!



I dont think so. Islamabad needs an airport. The current facility is a makeshift one. When city's railway station looks much better than the airport, the city needs a new airport


----------



## Jango

airmarshal said:


> I dont think so. Islamabad needs an airport. The current facility is a makeshift one. When city's railway station looks much better than the airport, the city needs a new airport



I meant this landing by Ahmed Mukhtar, not the airport.


----------



## mr42O

Yogi said:


> when do u guys actually expect this airport to get complete???



Waiting for Zardari days ends so well can call it after him MR 10% Airport


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I just hate the name thats all

There should be a law where the name of such a important venue must be debated by Scholars or Educated University class. And no one should be named after who died less then 20 years ago

Liaqat Ali International Airport would have been better ... 
Or Even Fatima Jinah International Airport ... 

What next Bilaway Zardari , international Port Gawadar


----------



## Imran Khan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I just hate the name thats all



don't worry it will not the name as PPP will kicked in early 2013


----------



## A.Rafay

Imran Khan said:


> don't worry it will not the name as PPP will kicked in early 2013


Hope so I hate every name of these corrupt thugs even some places named after terrorist and traitors in karachi altaf and bacha khan


----------



## ChennaiSKing

WAR-rior said:


> Yaar why is everything in Pakistan so slow. The worst thing is its even slower than India *which herself works at snail's pace.*
> 
> I mean, is it lack of funds due to slumber economy or lack of expertise and proffesionalism among PMs



Gone are the days in which the infrastructure projects will be delayed and don't meet it's dead line or even the estimated budget- now in India most of the major projects are given in the hands of private companies and they are able to complete the projects in given time and with in the allotted budget, and I believe even Pakistani private sector will also be more efficient compared to the public sector, so better if they give this airport construction entirely in private hand to get it completed in time...

The airport project under construction in Mumbai is multiple times bigger than this project, and they call it "mother of all Indian airports" - but yet within four years time a private firm GVK Group is going to complete the project...






*By the way I saw the demo video of the New Islamabad Airport and it's very beautiful and is going to be the best airport in Pakistan once after completion, and going to rank among the best in the world...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Control Tower


----------



## MWAhmed

Wow Control Tower is Nice

Is it really going to built with Islamabad Int. Airport.

Design is propossed or Approved??


----------



## SHAMK9

MWAhmed said:


> Wow Control Tower is Nice
> 
> Is it really going to built with Islamabad Int. Airport.
> 
> Design is propossed or Approved??


It is under construction according to HCS's facebook page.


----------



## SHAMK9

Working on the second floor.


----------



## SHAMK9

control tower

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Airport ka theka Shehbaz Sharif ko de do to jaldi khatam ho jai ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mdcp

Current islamabd airport is very small and limited space for planes
We need new airport ungently but plz it must be international standard so can accomodate many flights simultaneously, easy handling of large number of flights and passengers and goods
Name should be Margalla Int. not like benazer etc (useless and corrrupt).


----------



## BATMAN

Why not name shall be kept as, Islamabad International Airport?


----------



## SHAMK9

mdcp said:


> Current islamabd airport is very small and limited space for planes
> We need new airport ungently but plz it must be international standard so can accomodate many flights simultaneously, easy handling of large number of flights and passengers and goods
> Name should be Margalla Int. not like benazer etc (useless and corrrupt).


doesn't matter what they name it, people are still going to call it Islamabad international airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

Islamabad international airport Is Best Name till now


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## karan21

Seems like this is going to be the first international stadard airort in Pakistan. Good work guys.


----------



## SHAMK9

karan21 said:


> Seems like this is going to be the first international stadard airort in Pakistan. Good work guys.


Well yea, Gwadar, Peshawar and Multan airports are next

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shanipisces2002

but the question is when it will be completed as i heard that it had few glitches thanks to Pak govt and the deadline has been extended


----------



## SHAMK9

shanipisces2002 said:


> but the question is when it will be completed as i heard that it had few glitches thanks to Pak govt and the deadline has been extended


Summer 2014 is the deadline for now.


----------



## ice_man

the deadline has been changed many times! i just hope it completes within the next 5 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHAMK9

ice_man said:


> the deadline has been changed many times! i just hope it completes within the next 5 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The work is going on at a fast pace, they can finish it at the end of this year.


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

This project has a separate thread? 

Islamabad International Airport!


----------



## F86 Saber

Honestly these things make me feel proud to be a Pakistani.... a country with it's economy in tatters with the worst law and order situation, plagued by terrorism suffering from crisis after crisis and yet we can still boast such mega projects. Imagine where Pakistan will be when we will have a stable economy with energy and terrorism problems solved.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

SHAMK9 said:


> Summer 2014 is the deadline for now.



May be we get rid of new name and it remains Ghandhara or Islamabad international.


----------



## SHAMK9

alibaz said:


> May be we get rid of new name and it remains Ghandhara or Islamabad international.


Doesn't matter what government names it, people will call it islamabad airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentelman

hahhh here construction is like a turtle crawling in desert...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Gentelman said:


> hahhh here construction is like a turtle crawling in desert...


It gained speed in recent days.


----------



## Xracer

F86 Saber said:


> Honestly these things make me feel proud to be a Pakistani.... a country with it's economy in tatters with the worst law and order situation, plagued by terrorism suffering from crisis after crisis and yet we can still boast such mega projects. Imagine where Pakistan will be when we will have a stable economy with energy and terrorism problems solved.....


Totally Agree with you my Brother these terrorism and crisis are made by external Power to Stop developing of Pakistan and Asian Countries And you know who are They


----------



## SHAMK9

Pakistan's new sea port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

&#9650;&#9650;&#9650; looks like too much rain water has accumulated around the site.


----------



## Son of Mountains

That is very beautiful and solitary area. Needs to connect it with "centre of Islamabad" without later. Also a new interchange (Motorway) is also under-construction near to this new air port, good news

That is very beautiful and solitary area. Needs to connect it with "centre of Islamabad" without later. Also a new interchange (Motorway) is also under-construction near to this new air port, good news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz




----------



## Jango

THe airport is supposed to have only one runway, the second one is an emergency runway, like the runway 07L of Karachi airport.

So in normal operations, only one runway is supposed to be operational and used for both takeoff and landing, Islamabad does not have enough traffic that you need to operate both runways simultaneously. 

Mountain made of a mole hill in this case.

How did the newspaper come to the 'arbon ropay ka nuqsan' conclusion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

My cousin is working on the project as an electrical eng..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Yes you seem to be right that it is meant to use only one runway and other one as Emergency, as he writes that 28 R has standard lights and cat eyes whereas 28 L doesn't have of that standard probably he doesn't know that they are two different runways, one for routine and other only for emergency purpose. But why not to have maintained minimum distance between two runways so as to convert and upgrade other side to normal standards for simultaneous use whenever required . Arbon ka nuksan is probably increase of cost due to delays.


----------



## Jango

alibaz said:


> Arbon ka nuksan is probably increase of cost due to delays.



Can you explain this? What delays?

As for the story, the media just needed a story to, they got it. Nthing more, nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

*New Islamabad airport: NAB launches inquiry against CAA*

By Waqas Naeem Published: November 23, 2012

"Airport does not meet the international standards of using two airstrips simultaneously, as the inter-strip distance is only 300 metres," says Khan. 

ISLAMABAD: 
The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has launched an inquiry against the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) after finding design faults in the new Islamabad airport.
Assessments carried out under the NAB&#8217;s Prevention and Awareness Regime revealed that the faulty design at the under-construction airport caused more than Rs1 billion in losses, NAB spokesperson Zafar Iqbal Khan said. The airport is being constructed near Fateh Jang.
Khan said the airport does not meet the international standards of using two airstrips simultaneously, as the inter-strip distance is only 300 metres instead of the recommended 800 metres.
CAA spokesperson Pervez George showed surprise when asked about the airstrip distance. He said the project was being built according to international standards and he does not think such technical mistakes could arise.
NAB Chairman Admiral (retd) Fasih Bukhari has directed the operations divisions to conduct an inquiry into CAA&#8217;s negligence.
The CAA is also conducting a study to revisit the charges it collects from international flights operating through the country&#8217;s airspace, as well as ground facilities used by domestic and international carriers. The study was initiated after a NAB inquiry into the authority&#8217;s auditing and billing system was launched in March.
The NAB inquiry found that the CAA has been losing around Rs10-13 billion every year because it allows free parking to international carriers for six hours. Iqbal said international aviation authorities only allow free parking for two hours, after which carriers are charged at an hourly rate.
If the CAA adopts such a system, it can double its revenue to Rs27 billion, according to NAB.
New Islamabad airport: NAB launches inquiry against CAA &#8211; The Express Tribune

This should have been completed by June 2013 but it doesn't seem to be completed by next year.


----------



## alibaz

*New Islamabad airport: delays, cost over-runs*

By Engr Hussain Ahmad Siddiqui | From InpaperMagzine | 3rd September, 2012

THE New Islamabad International Airport under construction near Fatehjang, Attock District, which was originally scheduled for completion in December 2010, is now expected to be functional by 2014.

This vital project is a typical case of poor planning, inefficient management and improper monitoring that has resulted in huge cost over-runs, while so far depriving the nation of a world-class airport.

Planned in 1984, it could not take-off due to a variety of factors, as mode of work, project parameters and procedure for award of contract were revised a number of times.

Though the required land of 3,200 acres was acquired in 1980s, the project, which is being implemented by the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) on self-financing basis, could be announced as late as on January 7, 2005. But, again, there was no progress.

Meanwhile, it was decided to acquire an additional 400-acres of land. The government suffered substantial loss in the deal as land was purchased at very high cost through direct private negotiations. The after-thought of purchase of additional land impacted on the progress of the project.

Finally, the project was launched on April 7, 2007, envisaging completion over three years. Interestingly, this was done without approval of feasibility report, and without conducting an environmental impact assessment (EIA) study, both pre-requisites for commencing construction of a project of this nature and magnitude.

The mandatory EIA report was finalised in September 2010. By this time, the original estimates of Rs18 billion (2005) were already outdated and the construction contracts were awarded in 2007-08 at Rs37 billion. On completion, the project is now estimated to cost about Rs66 billion.

Contract for site preparation and other earthworks was awarded in 2007 at a cost of Rs1.5 billion, to be over in 18 months.

Ironically, this was done in the absence of detailed design and engineering of airport complex. Services of the American consultants were engaged later for development of master plan of airport and its project management, whereas designing of airport infrastructure was assigned to a French company.

Most modern and largest in the country, the green-field airport has been designed in accordance with international standards and practices, employing state-of-the-art facility for wide-body aircrafts of latest generation.

The complex comprises, among other facilities, four rapid-exit taxiways, an apron to accommodate 20 aircraft, a special parking area for hijacked aircraft, and a 15-gate terminal with 10 remote gates. Its design addresses key issues of safety, security and efficiency.

The airport will provide passenger-friendly services that include 42 immigration counters, nine baggage claim carousels, 12 x-ray machines, car-parking for 2,000 vehicles, a covered plaza area for 200 cars , hotel, convention centre, food court and leisure facilities etc.

Works of airport complex is divided into three categories airside infrastructure, landside infrastructure and passenger
terminal building.

Contract for airside and landside infrastructure was awarded in August 2008 at sterling 156 million with 24-months completion
period.

The work was suspended by contractor in early 2009, and resumed after almost six months, due to financial constraints, in spite of the fact that contractor was paid Rs1.75 billion as mobilisation advance.

Contract for terminal building, to be completed in 30 months, was awarded simultaneously. Later, overall completion date of project was revised to June 2011 that could not be achieved either.

Progress as on June, 30 2012 on airside infrastructure was 86 per cent and on landside infrastructure 39 per cent. Work is complete on the two runwaysone main and other emergency, which will be operated independently, in parallel.

The CAA ran the first test flight to the airport on March 23, 2012 to check its runways. Remaining works related to this contract are now scheduled for completion by December this year.

Passenger terminal building, which is of modular design to enabling further expansion, is in advanced stage of construction, with features similar to that of the Singapore Changi Airport.

The new airport is being built to replace existing overloaded and congested airport at Chaklala, so as to meet growing requirements of air traffic and passenger flow. However, when the airport becomes operational in 2014, it may not have enough capacity to handle the projected passengers and cargo.

The air traffic at Islamabad, is growing at a rapid pace, averaging five per cent annually. In the first phase, the new airport will provide facilities to 3.9 million passengers and handle 50,000 tons cargo.

The parameters have already changed. The total number of passengers, domestic and international at Islamabad airport was 3.14 million in 2008-09 and cargo handled 51,557 tons. Thus, there will be over four million passengers using this airport in 2014.

The new airport will be upgraded in phases to achieve full operational capability to meet traffic of 9.3 million passengers and 80,000 tons cargo, projected up to 2030. Airport facilities are to be expanded beyond 2030.

The government, which has a poor track record of completing large projects within time-schedules, needs to take effective steps to complete the New Benazir Bhutto International Airport, as it is known now, without further delays and cost over-runs.

New Islamabad airport: delays, cost over-runs | DAWN.COM


----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*Harris to install advanced Pakistan systems*

Harris Corporation, an international communications and information technology company, has been awarded a contract to install critical air traffic control (ATC) communications at a new international airport in Pakistan.

Through its partner GECI, Harris will supply a primary Liberty-STAR Voice Communication and Control System (VCCS) as well as a back-up system to the new Benazir Bhutto International Airport. The airport, which is currently under construction, will become the largest airport in Pakistan and replace the existing airport in Islamabad sharing the same name.

Liberty-STAR VCCS features a modular architecture, open-platform software and commercial-off-the-shelf hardware that delivers a reliable, scalable communications solution for ATC towers, airline and area control dispatch, flight service stations, and mobile shelters. The system will be equipped with touch-screen operator positions, radio interfaces, telephone interfaces, and a System Maintenance, Administration and Reconfiguration Terminal (SMART) POSITION.

“The new airport will significantly help the region and the country attract more business and solidify their burgeoning economy,” said Carl D’Alessandro, vice president and general manager, Civil Programs, Harris Government Communications Systems. “Harris is pleased to provide the Civil Aviation Authority with a unique, integrated communications solution for their new state-of-the-art facility.”

Harris has extensive experience developing mission-critical solutions that support civil and military air traffic control operations worldwide, including more than 200 customers in more than 50 countries. While this is the company’s first ATC communications contract in Pakistan, Harris has supplied communications systems for a wide range of countries in the Middle East region, including Iraq, Afghanistan, United Arab Emirates, Yemen and Saudi Arabia.

Harris to install advanced Pakistan systems | Air Traffic Management | Air Traffic Management - ATM and CMS Industry online, the latest air traffic control industry, CAA, ANSP, SESAR and NEXTGEN news, events, supplier directory and magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

The airport in rwp is always crowded. I'm looking forward to this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;&#9770; said:


> Is it really needed?I mean this money could be well spent on Electricity Projects - Anyway Gandhara does not sound good in urdu.Pakistan is not a monarchy so New Bhutto International Air Port name will be reversed after PPP Government is gone.It should be named after some Pakistan Independence Movement Hero such as Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy.




I was thinking the same thing that do we need another airport the one we have is already enough
Technically the hills around the old airport are difficult for pilots so a Airport outside in open area was recommended


Other then that , yes the 200-1 Billion could have been better used on Solar power


----------



## Soumitra

What is the yearly passenger capacity of this airport


----------



## SHAMK9

Soumitra said:


> What is the yearly passenger capacity of this airport


9 million however the terminal can be easily expanded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viking 63

I would name this isloo airport == FATIMA JINNAH INTL AIRPORT !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abdulrehman908

to me the airport should be named on our hero Dr. ABDUL QADIR KHAN ....


----------



## Edevelop

Departure Area






Picture Credits*: Habib Construction, Yasir Irfan, Mohammad Bilal, Amna Imran Shah, Asad Ali*


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Wow!! Looks very modern. Will it be able to accommodate A380?


----------



## SHAMK9

airmarshal said:


> Wow!! Looks very modern. Will it be able to accommodate A380?


Doesn't look like it.


----------



## imiakhtar

SHAMK9 said:


> Doesn't look like it.



How can you tell just by looking at it?


----------



## SHAMK9

imiakhtar said:


> How can you tell just by looking at it?


Not enough space between boarding bridges and not to mention that a380 would need 2+ boarding bridges


----------



## Luftwaffe

SHAMK9 said:


> Not enough space between boarding bridges and not to mention that a380 would need 2+ boarding bridges


 
So they did not keep future in mind and started developing an airport...bravo pak govt.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Awesome airport.....
But I wonder if such a project is called for, we are under alot of debt and such projects drain money away from projects which may prove to be more beneficial to nation building.....


----------



## SHAMK9

Khan_patriot said:


> Awesome airport.....
> But I wonder if such a project is called for, we are under alot of debt and such projects drain money away from projects which may prove to be more beneficial to nation building.....


I have said this a thousand time before. Current airport is already too small. Airplanes have to circle over the cities till there is parking spot vacant on the ground. Not to mention that current airport is just an airbase without a proper terminal.


----------



## razgriz19

SHAMK9 said:


> Not enough space between boarding bridges and not to mention that a380 would need 2+ boarding bridges



who's going to bring an A380 to Islamabad anyway?
Emirates is not stupid to use a long haul jet on a 2 hour flight.
No other airlines, which operates A380, has enough customer base in Pakistan to perform regular flights or connecting for that matter.

And A380's wing span was designed to be small enough to fit in all current international gates configuration. However not many places have double bridges.
The only major problems are taxiways, and runway lengths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

SHAMK9 said:


> Not enough space between boarding bridges and not to mention that a380 would need 2+ boarding bridges



Ok so whats the point in not being able to accommodate a plane that is currently flying? Islamabad falls in the middle of long flights between Europe and South East Asia and Australia. These are routes where A380s fly the most. Islamabad airport can earn a lot of revenue if it those planes land here on transit.



razgriz19 said:


> who's going to bring an A380 to Islamabad anyway?
> Emirates is not stupid to use a long haul jet on a 2 hour flight.
> No other airlines, which operates A380, has enough customer base in Pakistan to perform regular flights or connecting for that matter.
> 
> And A380's wing span was designed to be small enough to fit in all current international gates configuration. However not many places have double bridges.
> The only major problems are taxiways, and runway lengths.



Also because of weight of the plane, the tarmac and aprons have to be made stronger. So its not just the double bridge configuration. 

When airport in Toronto was modified for A380, they detailed all the modifications to the airport in the public advertisement.


----------



## Jango

airmarshal said:


> Ok so whats the point in not being able to accommodate a plane that is currently flying? Islamabad falls in the middle of long flights between Europe and South East Asia and Australia. These are routes where A380s fly the most. Islamabad airport can earn a lot of revenue if it those planes land here on transit.



Why would they do transit through Pakistan?

The whole point of having a long range aircraft is so that you don't have to stop in between and pay extra fees.



razgriz19 said:


> who's going to bring an A380 to Islamabad anyway?
> Emirates is not stupid to use a long haul jet on a 2 hour flight.



Emirates flies 777 to Muscat, A380 to Jeddah, China Southern flies Guangzhou Shanghai route...and many other routes all less than 3 hours.

It depends on passenger demand.

And yes, Emirates is "stupid" to fly long haul on 2-3 hour flights.

Their fleet vision is to have a fleet composed of only A380, B-777 and A-350...they are retiring their A330's and A340's..


----------



## Yogi

SHAMK9 said:


> 9 million however the terminal can be easily expanded.



As per the article the capacity of this airport after completion of first phase(2014) will be 3.9 million n will be expended to 9.3 million in later phases to meet the expected demand up untill 2030.

So, can u tell me by when this airport will be fully operational with its 9+ million capacity?

N which company is constructing this airport?


----------



## SHAMK9

Yogi said:


> So, can u tell me by when this airport will be fully operational with its 9+ million capacity?


When the aviation sector booms and more Pakistanis start traveling by air. This airport is huge if you take the old one in consideration. They are already thinking of building 3rd runway.


Yogi said:


> N which company is constructing this airport?


Different companies are doing different tasks at the airport. Design is Singaporean, Chinese company is in charge of control tower, habib construction is in charge of road links and runways and nespak is building the terminal. NHA would connect the airport to the motorway and Islamabad.


----------



## razgriz19

nuclearpak said:


> Why would they do transit through Pakistan?
> 
> The whole point of having a long range aircraft is so that you don't have to stop in between and pay extra fees.
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates flies 777 to Muscat, A380 to Jeddah, China Southern flies Guangzhou Shanghai route...and many other routes all less than 3 hours.
> 
> It depends on passenger demand.
> 
> And yes, Emirates is "stupid" to fly long haul on 2-3 hour flights.
> 
> Their fleet vision is to have a fleet composed of only A380, B-777 and A-350...they are retiring their A330's and A340's..



most of these airplanes have air frame life limit, and a lot of it depends on the number of cycles.
Flying these large aircraft on shorter distances will decrease their life. Air frame will start to develop cracks and stress points much earlier in its age then its suppose to. 
But Emirates can do this, because they will renew their fleet every 8-10 years. They will start to retire their 777-300ER by 2017


----------



## Jango

razgriz19 said:


> most of these airplanes have air frame life limit, and a lot of it depends on the number of cycles.
> Flying these large aircraft on shorter distances will decrease their life. Air frame will start to develop cracks and stress points much earlier in its age then its suppose to.



And Airlines such as Emirates and others make the proper balance, and weigh the pros and cons of this.

Because they have such a large fleet and due to a high passenger demand, using these aircraft on short haul makes sense and counters the fatigue issue.

And "Decrease of life" isn't the proper term i think. An aircraft still operates the same number of cycles it is intended for.


----------



## razgriz19

nuclearpak said:


> And Airlines such as Emirates and others make the proper balance, and weigh the pros and cons of this.
> 
> Because they have such a large fleet and due to a high passenger demand, using these aircraft on short haul makes sense and counters the fatigue issue.
> 
> And "Decrease of life" isn't the proper term i think. An aircraft still operates the same number of cycles it is intended for.



Yes, it works for emirates. 
And like you said, it operates the same amount of cycles its intended for, however by using on short hops, that number of cycles would be achieved in less than 15 years. 
Anyway, they only keep their aircraft for 10 years or so, then they replace them. That's the policy they have now.

Back to the topic, there is no need for a huge terminal, and extremely large taxiways to accommodate A380. Its not financially viable.


----------



## SQ8

Abdulrehman908 said:


> to me the airport should be named on our hero Dr. ABDUL QADIR KHAN ....


And there should be a nuclear weapons duty free at the airport as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

The terminal looks good! Nice job with the facade.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Oscar said:


> And there should be a nuclear weapons duty free at the airport as well.


 
 briefcase bums too...khudkash security as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imiakhtar

SHAMK9 said:


> Not enough space between boarding bridges and not to mention that a380 would need 2+ boarding bridges



You don't need boarding bridges. You can board via a remote stand as Emirates does at Jeddah.



razgriz19 said:


> who's going to bring an A380 to Islamabad anyway?
> Emirates is not stupid to use a long haul jet on a 2 hour flight.



As n-pak noted, airlines including Emiartes already use the A380 on short haul sectors.



razgriz19 said:


> and runway lengths.



Emirates airlines operated an A380 with an unrestricted commercial load from Birmingham International (BHX) to Dubai AND they took off with a tail wind so that the photographers could get the new international pier terminal in the background. BHX has a runway only 2599m in length and that flight taking into account international air routings is about 3200nm. I pray you tell, how is a 3000m runway going to pose a weight/performance restriction to an A380 when it has the ability to takeoff MTOW in less than that?



airmarshal said:


> Ok so whats the point in not being able to accommodate a plane that is currently flying? Islamabad falls in the middle of long flights between Europe and South East Asia and Australia. These are routes where A380s fly the most. Islamabad airport can earn a lot of revenue if it those planes land here on transit.





razgriz19 said:


> most of these airplanes have air frame life limit, and a lot of it depends on the number of cycles.
> Flying these large aircraft on shorter distances will decrease their life. Air frame will start to develop cracks and stress points much earlier in its age then its suppose to.



Whilst all the above is correct, as I noted in a different thread, your points below are incorrect.



razgriz19 said:


> But Emirates can do this, because they will renew their fleet every 8-10 years.





razgriz19 said:


> Anyway, they only keep their aircraft for 10 years or so, then they replace them. That's the policy they have now.



Emirates do not have a policy to turn their fleet over x number of years.

A330 average fleet age: 13 years
772/3 average age: 14.1 years (some 777s are over 17 years old - they were delivered in 1996)

The overall fleet age is kept low by the constant 77W and A380 deliveries. I have no doubts that Emirates will extend their leases on the 77W and A380 just as they have the A330/772-3 and fly them longer than 10 years. 

The reason they 'can do this' ie "abuse" their 777 and A380 on short sectors is because they have the FLEXIBILITY to do so not because they lease their aircraft. 

If the cycles start to quickly mount up on a 777/A380 doing short runs in the Mid-East, the fleet planners can switch it over to long haul ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

imiakhtar said:


> You don't need boarding bridges. You can board via a remote stand as Emirates does at Jeddah.
> 
> 
> 
> As n-pak noted, airlines including Emiartes already use the A380 on short haul sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates airlines operated an A380 with an unrestricted commercial load from Birmingham International (BHX) to Dubai AND they took off with a tail wind so that the photographers could get the new international pier terminal in the background. BHX has a runway only 2599m in length and that flight taking into account international air routings is about 3200nm. I pray you tell, how is a 3000m runway going to pose a weight/performance restriction to an A380 when it has the ability to takeoff MTOW in less than that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst all the above is correct, as I noted in a different thread, your points below are incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates do not have a policy to turn their fleet over x number of years.
> 
> A330 average fleet age: 13 years
> 772/3 average age: 14.1 years (some 777s are over 17 years old - they were delivered in 1996)
> 
> The overall fleet age is kept low by the constant 77W and A380 deliveries. I have no doubts that Emirates will extend their leases on the 77W and A380 just as they have the A330/772-3 and fly them longer than 10 years.
> 
> The reason they 'can do this' ie "abuse" their 777 and A380 on short sectors is because they have the FLEXIBILITY to do so not because they lease their aircraft.
> 
> If the cycles start to quickly mount up on a 777/A380 doing short runs in the Mid-East, the fleet planners can switch it over to long haul ops.



Emirates Ponders A380 Retirement Plan | Aviation International News

read this my friend.
And Secondly, BHX to DXB flight is under 7 hours, the aircraft was probably carrying half the fuel than it normally would for max take off weight. AND that makes a huge difference. 
The only runway that A380 uses at pearson is about 3400m. 






and as you can see here, there is only about 100m of runway left as it rotates. I know this place quite well.


----------



## imiakhtar

razgriz19 said:


> and as you can see here, there is only about 100m of runway left as it rotates. I know this place quite well



Enough said.

That alone tells me you don't understand the concept of balanced field length.



razgriz19 said:


> ead this my friend.



Perhaps you should heed your own advice:

_Clark said no A380 in the fleet would be retired in less than 12 years._


----------



## razgriz19

imiakhtar said:


> Enough said.
> 
> That alone tells me you don't understand the concept of balanced field length.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should heed your own advice:
> 
> _Clark said no A380 in the fleet would be retired in less than 12 years._



And he also said that's the longest lease they have. 
773 will start to be retired from 2017. Keeping the fleet young. 

I am very much aware of balanced field takeoff requirements. 






He reached his V1 at the end of the runway. And if he decided to abort then what do you think would happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imiakhtar

razgriz19 said:


> and as you can see here, there is only about 100m of runway left as it rotates. I know this place quite well.



To follow on from that, I can only suggest you read the FAA pilot pilot handbook available here:

Pilot's Handbook of Aeronautical Knowledge

Also, if you go to my profile, you will find a post which includes a chart showing the A380's field performance and different weights and pressure altitudes. As I said, the A380 at MTOW - max take off weight only needs 9700ft.

If an aircraft has excess performance available, such as lower than MTOW take off weight or a long run way, then it is standard procedure to perform a reduced thrust takeoff. An A380 from new-york to dubai will take off at around 520 000kg. Couple that with 3000m+ runway then pilots will use reduced thrust takeoffs. These can result, depending on aircraft type, in a 25% thrust reduction. Obviously, if engine thrust is reduced then more runway shall be used.

More often than not therefore, when you see an aircraft using the entire runway, it is using reduced thrust. I can propvide you with B777 and 737 runway performance numbers if you wish. That should give you a good idea of the A380's performance capabilities as it has better field performance than all members of the 777 family.



razgriz19 said:


> I am very much aware of balanced field takeoff requirements.



Sorry but you are not. I shall explain why:



razgriz19 said:


> He reached his V1 at the end of the runway



V1 is the go/no go (abort) speed. You are confusing V1 with Vr. Vr is rotation speed which he performed at the end of the runway. V1 would have been about 3/4 of the runway length.

V speeds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

imiakhtar said:


> To follow on from that, I can only suggest you read the FAA pilot pilot handbook available here:
> 
> Pilot's Handbook of Aeronautical Knowledge
> 
> Also, if you go to my profile, you will find a post which includes a chart showing the A380's field performance and different weights and pressure altitudes. As I said, the A380 at MTOW - max take off weight only needs 9700ft.
> 
> If an aircraft has excess performance available, such as lower than MTOW take off weight or a long run way, then it is standard procedure to perform a reduced thrust takeoff. An A380 from new-york to dubai will take off at around 520 000kg. Couple that with 3000m+ runway then pilots will use reduced thrust takeoffs. These can result, depending on aircraft type, in a 25% thrust reduction. Obviously, if engine thrust is reduced then more runway shall be used.
> 
> More often than not therefore, when you see an aircraft using the entire runway, it is using reduced thrust. I can propvide you with B777 and 737 runway performance numbers if you wish. That should give you a good idea of the A380's performance capabilities as it has better field performance than all members of the 777 family.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you are not. I shall explain why:
> 
> 
> 
> V1 is the go/no go (abort) speed. You are confusing V1 with Vr. Vr is rotation speed which he performed at the end of the runway. V1 would have been about 3/4 of the runway length.



Fair enough. 
However, In that video, I'm pretty darn sure that A380 was going balls to walls. The only time it would use less thrust at takeoff is today. It is cold here in Toronto. 
And Just for the record, I do understand how EPR works. I have taken one apart myself.


----------



## imiakhtar

razgriz19 said:


> And if he decided to abort then what do you think would happen



Also, I suggest that you do not use youtube vids as a reference when learning about aviation (unless the videos have the basis explained - airbus, boeing justplanes profile etc are fine)

There are numerous videos on youtube of Pakistan International Boeing 747s taking off at Manchester Airport. Many of these videos show rotation occurring near the end of the runway. As I said, if you understood V speeds, you would know that this is not necessarily dangerous. Why? Because performance calculations (tested by boeing and airbus pilots under FAR 25 regulations) mean that an aircraft has to be able to continue to takeoff with a critical engine failure after V1.


----------



## razgriz19

imiakhtar said:


> Also, I suggest that you do not use youtube vids as a reference when learning about aviation (unless the videos have the basis explained - airbus, boeing justplanes profile etc are fine)
> 
> There are numerous videos on youtube of Pakistan International Boeing 747s taking off at Manchester Airport. Many of these videos show rotation occurring near the end of the runway. As I said, if you understood V speeds, you would know that this is not necessarily dangerous. Why? Because performance calculations (tested by boeing and airbus pilots under FAR 25 regulations) mean that an aircraft has to be able to continue to takeoff with a critical engine failure after V1.



And that engine shall not be shut down until 300 ft altitude is achieved. ( i think its 300)
I'm not learning this stuff from youtube. Trust me.
I am studying Aircraft Maintenance Engineer. My teachers are experienced AMEs + most of them have pilot license and their own airplanes!

I may get a few things wrong, but i do have the grasp of basic idea about aviation. Flying part, maybe not so much.

P.S they dont teach us anything about takeoffs or runway requirements. that part i just learned by myself


----------



## imiakhtar

razgriz19 said:


> I'm pretty darn sure that A380 was going balls to walls.



Again, unless you're in the cockpit viewing the EIS, you can't tell what the engine thrust setting is. A some users here know, I fly a small aircraft around Europe when I have the time. If I'm light enough and use lower power, my pratt whitney sounds just the same at 75% as it does at 95-100%.

Lastly, another procedure pilots use when they have excess performance available is a lower flap setting to improve second segment climb performance which is another reason why you may see long haul aircraft taking up a lot of runway.



razgriz19 said:


> they dont teach us anything about takeoffs or runway requirements. that part i just learned by myself



Fair enough.

Aircraft performance is a complicated issue and even pilots struggle to get their heads around the concepts.

There is an aircraft performance procedure used on short runways which bamboozles a lot of people called a derated takeoff.

It is confusing because in some instances on very short runways, pilots can use a derated takeoff (lower thrust) to take off at a higher weight than they could with full thrust.

I will try and find some vids or sources explaining the concepts involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imiakhtar

Reduced Thrust Operations

Courtesy of boeing and smart cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

new videos of current status here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Any updates?

Why is there emergency runway? I have yet to find an airport with emergency runway. Besides, ISB doesn't get as much traffic as big airports, so it's second actual runway could always act like an emergency runway.

Also emirates has the old 777 because they don't require long runway as the new ERs. You won't see an ER landing at Pew, but still a 777 old one.

Emirates will extend lease where it deems fit. It might keep the old 777 to cater to airport with smaller runways. However, with the new 777 coming after 2020, it'd gradualy start replacing older fleet. Maybe it may replace the old 777 with new aircrafts requiring same length of runway, such as a330neo.


----------



## imiakhtar

WishLivePak said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Also emirates has the old 777 because they don't require long runway as the new ERs. You won't see an ER landing at Pew, but still a 777 old one.
> .



This is incorrect.

The ER models both 777-200ER and -300ER have plenty braking power for Peshawar.

In regular airline operations, you only need 6000ft to stop a 777 ER. In an emergency, you could stop one in less than 3000ft.

Furthermore, at the take off weights Emirates is operating at between Dubai-Pakistan, the ER aircraft have better takeoff performance. Remember, there are two factors in determining an aircrafts field (takeoff) performance. Those are lift (wing area) and thrust.

The ER models all have more thrust than the 777-200A. Secondly, the 777-300ER has a bigger wing due to the raked wing tips which also means better field performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

.




.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Air port looks fantastic I wish they had constructed a parking plaza (Paid Toll collection for parktng at airport)


----------



## Bouncer

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Air port looks fantastic I wish they had constructed a parking plaza (Paid Toll collection for parktng at airport)



Any idea when will it go live? I hate that Benazir Bhutto bus stand in Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

work has resumed at ATC tower after many months


----------



## AwA.

any update?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Air port looks fantastic I wish they had constructed a parking plaza (Paid Toll collection for parktng at airport)



any estimates on what the anticipated traffic would be as far as how many passengers fly in and out (plus transit) at this airport (daily, monthly, yearly figures) ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> any estimates on what the anticipated traffic would be as far as how many passengers fly in and out (plus transit) at this airport (daily, monthly, yearly figures) ?


whom will transit thru pakistan sir ? its we only poor overseas workers will use it and will be robed mistreated and looted here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Updates................
*control tower*










.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think all of airports is going to be privatized. So why not they are selling all of them now even during development. Also PIA & ALL AIRPORTS can be sold to SHAHEEN FOUNDATION under 10 year lease plan; so that they can easily pay back to GOP in 10 years time.


----------



## ghazi52

________________


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................*New Islamabad International Airport*...



















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

when is it going operational


----------



## Strike X

What the hell.... New Islamabad International Airport look really outdated, 1980 style!


----------



## ghazi52

syed_yusuf said:


> when is it going operational



2017......................


----------



## The Eagle

Been there via Dhamyal Road, very scenic.


----------



## syed_yusuf

it looks old style but who knows we need better pictures to assess


----------



## ghazi52

........................



...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................








...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................





......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................





...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.




.
.






.......New Islamabad International Airport.......





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=764860140310690


----------



## ghazi52

"New Islamabad International Airport - Pakistan's Largest Airport with 15 Boarding Bridges, And F Category 2 Runways which Can also Handle Airbus A380. It is expected to become operational in Feb. 2017."


----------



## xyxmt

Strike X said:


> What the hell.... New Islamabad International Airport look really outdated, 1980 style!



you think airports are like car models, every years is a new design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Confirmed news.

Liaquat ali khan is the official name of NIIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Google Earth also changed name 






Jinnah and Iqbal gonna be jealous,Liaquat Ali Khan ended up with the best airport named after him.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Should have called it Ayub International. Liaqat Ali Khan is too long complicated and he had nothing to do with Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAK Airport sounds cool! ... like JFK ya know.............


----------



## ghazi52

*2016
*






*2017

*





*2018

*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.



Construction of Road From Thalian on M-2 to New Islamabad International Airport Including periphery Roads

Project Cost: 1921 Million
Client: NHA
Ownership: NHA Ministry of Communications Government of Pakistan 
Consultant: M/s Asif Ali Associates Lahore
Commencement Date: April 10,2016
Completion Date: October 10,2016


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Introvert

*



*
*Completion of Islamabad International Airport by Dec 25*

*ISLAMABAD - *Islamabad International Airport project would be completed by December 25 this year, Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) informed the Senate's Standing Committee on cabinet secretariat on Tuesday.

The committee which met here at old PIPS office was chaired by Senator Muhammad Talha Mehmood and attended by members. It was informed that the new airport operationalisation process will take further six-eight months. The officials said that airport would start its operations from July 30, 2017.

The committee said that further extension will not be given without prior approval. The officials said that the land acquisition course of Ramma Dam is completed, and added that the acquired land for the dam was handed over to its contractor on 16th March this year.

The officials further said that land acquisition for Kassana Dam has also commenced. The committee constituted a sub-committee to visit andcheck the progress of maintenance work of Quetta airport andrecommended the CAA to increase the number of flights to northern areas.

Thecommittee also directed CAA to take stern action against the corrupt officials of Pakistan International Airline(PIA) selling tickets in black at Gilgit-Baltistan airport. The officials also informed the committee that PIA had inducted 691 employees during the year 2013-15 in various cadres.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/10-May-16/completion-of-islamabad-international-airport-by-dec-25


----------



## ghazi52

Piers extension in final phase of NIIA.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*New Islamabad airport: Rs3 billion allocated for road network*

ISLAMABAD: The federal government has allocated three billion rupees under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for the year 2016-2017 for construction of road network of the New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA).

The first-ever green-field airport, having a capacity to support landing and parking of Airbus-380, the biggest passenger aircraft of the world, is being constructed near Fateh Jang, some 20 kilometres from the centre of the federal capital, and 23 kilometres from Rawalpindi.


The new airport is being constructed just a few kilometres from the Islamabad interchange on the M1/M2 motorways. The airport would be equipped with cutting-edge technologies and state-of-the-art facilities for the passengers.

The much-delayed mega project covers an area of 3,289 acres.

According to sources, the inordinate delay occurred in the completion of the project due to land acquisition process, frequently changing directors, cancellation and revival of contracts with international companies, lack of easy access road for shifting heavy machinery and absence of water and electricity resources in the area.

A senior official of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) said the latest landing system would allow planes to land in harsh weather conditions.

With the help of the Islamabad Electric Supply Company (Iesco), the NIIA has established its own grid station for power supply.

The airport, once completed, will have 90 check-in counters and a parking facility for 2,000 vehicles, a control tower, maintenance hangar, a 15-gate terminal with ten remote gates, a four-star hotel, a convention centre, duty-free shops, food court, two-runways, six taxiways, five aprons, 15 passenger boarding bridges, runway lightening system, 150KMT cargo handling facility, and 42 immigration counters.

New Islamabad airport: The airport to nowhere

The new airport will also feature the highest baggage security system in the country that is five levels of security screening process for luggage.

More than 10,000 saplings have been planted in the airport area to make the atmosphere healthy and green. The airport is also likely to create massive job opportunities and other commercial activities in the area.


----------



## razgriz19

umm why did they make such a small capacity airport?
They aren't nearly as many "gates" as i thought there would be....Islamabad has a sizable population, plus the number of air travellers only going to go up


----------



## ghazi52

.Construction of Road From Thalian on M-2 to New Islamabad International Airport Including Periphery Roads Updated Project Progress Pictures
.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Arsalan

I just wish we had not messed up with that runway design and distance between the two. Seriously screwed up the whole project with such a stupid mistake. It wont have cost us anything to get this right. Just ignorance on part of planners an authorities is to be blamed here. 




There are quite a few threads on this already @ghazi52

@WAJsal @Irfan Baloch can you please merge!
https://defence.pk/threads/new-islamabad-airport-progress.55237/page-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## alibaz

ISLAMABAD: The Civil Aviation Authority raised the spectre of a further delay in the completion of Islamabad’s new airport after its officials warned that it may well go beyond the end of 2016.

However, the CAA is reluctant to give a precise date in this regard.

A senior CAA official told _The Express Tribune_ that there was no chance of the project being completed within the stipulated deadline of December.

“We have to wait till next year or even beyond that for the project to become operational,” a senior CAA official, privy to the development said. The official, who wished not to be named, said the authority was currently working on the revised date which would soon be announced.

When contacted, CAA spokesperson Amir Mehboob said the authority cannot provide an exact date by when the mega project will be completed. However, in his short comment, he said a formal announcement in this regard will be made after the Eid holidays.

Almost a month ago, the CAA told the Public Accounts Committee that project would be completed by December 25.

Meanwhile, work on construction of approach roads to the airport and dams to meet water needs of the airport was being carried out at a faster pace.

For financial year 2016-17, the federal government allocated a sum of Rs6.2 billion under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for roads and dams construction.

A sum of Rs3 billion were marked for the construction of road networks, including the main link, the Thalian link and periphery road, and Rs2.3 billion for the construction of approach road networks, including acquisition of land and shifting of utilities from the area.

“Funds have recently been released by the government to the National Highway Authority (NHA), which has started work on building approach roads,” said the official.

Meanwhile, Rs900.8 million were set aside for the construction of two rainwater harvesting dams – Rama and Kasana dams.

“The site of the new airport near Fateh Jang is almost barren, with no availability of underground water,” the official said.

“Central Development Working Party (CDWP) approved the Rama and Kasana dams on March 31 last year. In the first phase, work on the construction of Rama dam at a cost of Rs1.6 billion has been taken up,” he said, adding that nearly 10 per cent work on the dam had so far been completed.

Rama dam is identified as the most feasible of three proposed rainwater reservoir sites in the airport vicinity. The site meets the requirement for supply of at least two million gallons per day to the new airport.

“Work on water reservoirs and approach roads will be completed till March 2017,” the official said.

Talking about technical and design flaws in airport runways, the official said, the CAA had decided not to revise the design.

“One runway will be enough to cater to the needs,” he said, adding any design change at this stage would have huge financial repercussions, while it would also delay the project.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 16th, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1142714...-completion-date-may-go-well-beyond-end-2016/_


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today............................






.








Approach Road


----------



## ghazi52

Link Road


----------



## Erhabi

What is the name of this new airport? I hope its not after some shaheed politician or bacha baaz khan. I know someone who works there and he is already calling it Benzair bhutto shaheed airport. bakwas


----------



## Khan Walli Khan

Malik Abdullah said:


> What is the name of this new airport? I hope its not after some shaheed politician or bacha baaz khan. I know someone who works there and he is already calling it Benzair bhutto shaheed airport. bakwas



Its not BB, they renamed it few months ago as Liaquat Ali Khan International Airport ( LAK )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Malik Abdullah said:


> What is the name of this new airport? I hope its not after some shaheed politician or bacha baaz khan. I know someone who works there and he is already calling it Benzair bhutto shaheed airport. bakwas


They intially planed to name it "*Janab Mauhtarma Benazir Bhutto Shaeed Rahmatullah Istagfirullah Airport*" but the acronyms were like a whole sentence so they changed it. It will now be called Liaquat Ali Khan International Airport. Fair enough!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: The Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Sheikh Aftab Ahmed on Tuesday informed the Upper House of the Parliament that the new Islamabad International airport would be fully operationalized by June 2017.*

Responding to various supplementary questions during Question Hour in Senate on Tuesday, the minister said that some 73.5 per cent work had already been completed on the new airport.
The minister said that the schedule date of completion of all construction works of the project was December 25.

The minister for parliamentary affair said that the National Highway Authority (NHA) had also started work on roads leading to the new airport.

Sheikh Aftab Ahmed said that *after completion of all awarded packages, six to eight months would be required for testing and operationalization of the airport.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Since there are several viewers who are fascinated by the installation of the jetways at the new ISB, here is some history on them.

A jet bridge (also termed jetway, gangway, aerobridge/airbridge, air jetty, portal, skybridge or its official industry name *passenger boarding bridge*(PBB)) is an enclosed, movable connector which most commonly extends from an airport terminal gate to an airplane, allowing passengers to board and disembark without going outside or being exposed to the elements.

Depending on building design, sill heights, fueling positions, and operational requirements, a jet bridge may be fixed or articulated (movable, swinging radially) and/or extending in length.

The jetway was invented by Frank Der Yuen in 1951.

Before the introduction of jet bridges, passengers normally boarded an aircraft by walking along the ground-level ramp and climbing a set of movable stairs, or up airstairs on aircraft so equipped. 

Mobile staircases or "ramp stairs" are employed at many airports around the world, particularly smaller airports and terminals supporting low cost carriers.

United Airlines tested an early prototype "Air Dock" in 1954. The first operational jet bridges were installed in 1959, although there is considerable disagreement as to which airport installed jet bridges first. 
Some accounts state that the first jet bridge was installed on July 22, 1959 at Hartsfield–Jackson Atlanta International Airport;other accounts place the first jet bridge at Chicago O'Hare International Airport, Los Angeles International Airport, LaGuardia Airport or San Francisco International Airport.


----------



## ghazi52

View of air bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

could this airport hold category f aircraft?


----------



## ghazi52

Blue Marlin said:


> could this airport hold category f aircraft?



Yes.


----------



## Blue Marlin

ghazi52 said:


> Yes.


any cg images topside of the airport?


----------



## Rocky rock

Blue Marlin said:


> any cg images topside of the airport?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad - The National Highway Authority (NHA) finally managed to remove all hurdles in the construction of the most important *New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA) link road*, meant to provide easy and direct access to its parking area.


The spokesperson of the NHA, Kashif Rehman talking to APP on Saturday informed that 100% land for the 9-km long link road was now acquired, work on which was already in progress.

“NHA has finally acquired 100% land for NIIA link road.
This project has total cost of Rs 4.
5 billion and it will hopefully be completed by December this year,” Kashif said.

The major portion of the overall passage remained in limbo for months due to some land acquisition hurdles, mounting fears of enhancing cost of the plan.

Kashif, however clarified that there was no increase in the cost of the project due to delay in the acquisition of land.
He didn’t mention the causes for delay in possession of the land.

The project is claimed to be the shortest and the most cost effective approach linked to the parking of new state-of-the-art airport.

It may be mentioned that the link road project was approved by the Prime Minister in January 2015 while only 20% work could be completed up till now.

The NHA however claims to complete remaining 80% work by December this year.

Work on new Airport is also on fast track which is *scheduled to be operational by July 2017* to replace the overburdened Benazir International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Islamabad airport to be operational from Aug 14*

ISLAMABAD: New Islamabad International Airport will open its doors to the public on Independence Day (August 14) 2017, aviation officials informed Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif here at the PM House on Friday.

The meeting informed that almost 82 per cent work on the airport has been completed and efforts are in place to complete the project within the allocated financial resources.

The project is divided into three main packages of airside, passenger terminal as well as landside.

The prime minister was informed about the peripheral facilities - including link roads, water facilities, provision of natural gas, electricity as well as commuting facilities for the airport.

Officials concerned also told the prime minister that Ramma Dam and Kasana Dam will supply water for the new airport and will be completed soon.

On the occasion, Prime Minister Nawaz expressed the hope that the New Islamabad International Airport will be an icon of professional excellence. He also directed to ensure that all the international standards be strictly followed while executing the project.

“I am sure that the New Islamabad International Airport will be a regional hub of air passengers and travelers,” the prime minister said. He directed that Islamabad/Rawalpindi Metro be connected to the new airport to facilitate the community.

The meeting was also briefed on the extension of Allama Iqbal International Airport in Lahore. The prime minister was briefed on different state-of-the-art designs proposed for the extension.

The prime minister, while approving the proposed designs, directed to start the work for the extension of 
Allama Iqbal International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> New Islamabad International Airport


Thanks for these updates. Do you know what the link road alighment is and what type is it - 4 or 6 lane contolled access?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pics taken on 06 SEP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

How many frontmen in this project?

$$$$$


----------



## Danish saleem

SekrutYakhni said:


> How many frontmen in this project?
> 
> $$$$$



if some one tell in the ear of IK then we will knew how many!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

SekrutYakhni said:


> How many frontmen in this project?
> 
> $$$$$



Sir, from what I've learned in the past month or so about Pakistani politics, is truly amazing. All politicians are corrupt across the globe. Pakistan is no exception. The law should be used to identify those and if the law forgives them, well the people should vote better the next time. 

But the main thing is, the development and public welfare related work should never be stopped. The list of projects, pictures and statuses that I am seeing on here, are truly amazing and will bring Pakistan into the category of modern countries. Thanks


----------



## SekrutYakhni

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, from what I've learned in the past month or so about Pakistani politics, is truly amazing. All politicians are corrupt across the globe. Pakistan is no exception. The law should be used to identify those and if the law forgives them, well the people should vote better the next time.
> 
> But the main thing is, the development and public welfare related work should never be stopped. The list of projects, pictures and statuses that I am seeing on here, are truly amazing and will bring Pakistan into the category of modern countries. Thanks



Another BUL CHIT

People of PAKISTAN DO NOT elect their leadership .
It is Deal Making Jernails with Saints like USA, EU, KSA etc doing it.

Why?

Because they like others to live in subversion

Meanwhile my your HOLY Elite makes $$$$

Development?

Another BS -

The most important development is HUMAN DEVELOPMENT. You focus on that, other things will happen.

But with these projects come lots of $$$$$$


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

___

PIA seeking construction of maintenance hangar - a two bay hangar with further provision for third bay at New Islamabad International Air Port (NIIAP).

Maintenance Hangar
Maintenance complex area=320m front x 150m deep = 48,000 sq m (516,672 sq ft)
Initial proposed 2 bay hangar with further provision for 3rd bay (either a hangar bay or Hard Stand Pavement)
Each bay = 90m wide x 70m deep x 26m high (clear span dimension) 

Two Bay Hangar
Steel Structure (2 Bay) = 180m front x 70m deep
Concrete Structure (3 storied)
Covered Shed = 15m wide x 105m long
Paved Path/Road = 15m wide x 105m long

Third Bay Provision (Additionally)
Option-1 - Hard Stand Pavement Only
Option-2 - Hangar Complex

Source: PIA


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Road From Thalian on M-2 to New Islamabad International Airport Including Periphery Roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Google Earth *October 31* Update, all structure looks complete

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*October 31st *update from google earth
Link Road is cleared and work on going at top city/mumtaz city flyover.



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

ghazi52 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, all alone. They should really hire more workers. That guy has got to be exhausted!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *October 31st *update from google earth
> Link Road is cleared and work on going at top city/mumtaz city flyover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Thanks! Do you have any google earth updates on the new Gwadar international airport? I have tried and found nothing. Supposedly the work on it has already started. Thanks


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Finally. ....it complete

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Interior view (Night view).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A travelator....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prawnsroo

Looking spectacular!  How long before its open for business?


----------



## Clutch

Prawnsroo said:


> Looking spectacular!  How long before its open for business?


August 14th 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

*Tender at New Islamabad International Airport*
*Pakistan's Civil Aviation Authority has sought expressions of interest from construction companies to set up and operate a maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) facility at the New Islamabad International Airport in Karachi.*

The-airport is nearing to completion and is designed to handle nine million passengers anuually. It is served by two runways and 15 passenger boarding bridges.

Interested parties are requested to submit their proposals by 5 January, 2017 in the office of director commercial and estates, headquarters, Civil Aviation Authority, terminal one, Jinnah International Airport, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

ghazi52 said:


> Interior view (Night view).


I like the images.... feels good


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Its beautiful. Finally after 10 years we got something big.Old airport sucks.It looks modern and decent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

http://epaper.dawn.com/Advt.php?StoryImage=14_01_2017_011_010

Why are they building a movie theatre and offices ... i.e a mall at the new Islamabad airport????... no aorport in the world has of mall?!?


----------



## Army research

Clutch said:


> http://epaper.dawn.com/Advt.php?StoryImage=14_01_2017_011_010
> 
> Why are they building a movie theatre and offices ... i.e a mall at the new Islamabad airport????... no aorport in the world has of mall?!?


Some examples of malls at airport being a flyer , Dubai , Copenhagen London Birmingham luton Paris Berlin Qatar and so on.....


----------



## Clutch

Army research said:


> Some examples of malls at airport being a flyer , Dubai , Copenhagen London Birmingham luton Paris Berlin Qatar and so on.....


Are these malls open to public? I have never heard of a movie theatre in an airport nor offices.... I understand duty free shopping and a a food court...
If they are open to public, wouldn't that be a security threat? 

Interesting...


----------



## Army research

Clutch said:


> Are these malls open to public? I have never heard of a movie theatre in an airport nor offices.... I understand duty free shopping and a a food court...
> If they are open to public, wouldn't that be a security threat?
> 
> Interesting...


Sir who said they will be open to public??? Also if they are then they not part of airport but for the new residential zones to be built around it but I doubt that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Clutch said:


> http://epaper.dawn.com/Advt.php?StoryImage=14_01_2017_011_010
> 
> Why are they building a movie theatre and offices ... i.e a mall at the new Islamabad airport????... no aorport in the world has of mall?!?


*Cinemas*: Hong Kong, Singapore and Seoul International Airport have cinemas in it.

*Shopping Centre*: Possibly talking about the shopping centre inside the terminal building, that is exclusive for passengers, possibly it will all be duty free.. Dubai model for example

*Office*: I think the offices will be occupied by various airlines and logistic companies... who knows if the headquater of domestic airlines may be moved to this airport as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Islamabad Airport.Terminal bldg interior views. It will be operational on 14th Aug

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

Zaki said:


> *Cinemas*: Hong Kong, Singapore and Seoul International Airport have cinemas in it.
> 
> *Shopping Centre*: Possibly talking about the shopping centre inside the terminal building, that is exclusive for passengers, possibly it will all be duty free.. Dubai model for example
> 
> *Office*: I think the offices will be occupied by various airlines and logistic companies... who knows if the headquater of domestic airlines may be moved to this airport as well...



All Pakistani airports are destination airports, not transit airports, neither frequented by international businesmen/ professionals.
Cinema, integrated hotel, shopping center... have no value at Pakistan airports.
95% of passengers are Pakistanis or of Pak origin and they come to Pakistan for holidays.
better would be to organize bribe free customs, nadra office, hygenic resturants and good taxi service.
Most of above.... provide dustbins at airport parking, this is what i miss most in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Taza Tareen


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks in top notch shape, massive upgrade over the old Ralpindi/islamabad regional airport


----------



## RangeMaster

Fresh updates.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Last picture is not Pakistan............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

RangeMaster said:


>



*Construction of Changi Airport Terminal 4 Completed*



ghazi52 said:


> Last picture is not Pakistan............


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

looks massive


----------



## RangeMaster

Recent Progress Video...


----------



## ghazi52

Route to NIIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__________________







Finally.................


----------



## RangeMaster

Updates....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

ghazi52 said:


> __________________


Why arent they placing glass paneling right at the start of the building from the drop lane like other international airports?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Finally! Now we'll start to get an idea about how the interior will be laid out.






_


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_






_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

great to see a Beautiful Airport nearing Its completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Clutch said:


> Thanks! Do you have any google earth updates on the new Gwadar international airport? I have tried and found nothing. Supposedly the work on it has already started. Thanks


Nothing happening. They are upgrading (slightly) and maintaining the existing airport for now. Site for new airport have been marked some 25 KM east of Gwadar but construction on that have NOT started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

CAA acquiring land for third runway at Islamabad Airport
THE NEWSPAPER'S STAFF REPORTER — UPDATED FEB 20, 2017 09:54AM
WHATSAPP 3 COMMENTS EMAIL PRINT
ISLAMABAD: The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) is planning to acquire over 2,800 acres of additional land to build a third runway at the Islamabad International Airport scheduled to be operational by Aug 14 this year.

According to a document available with Dawn, the CAA will have to acquire 2,833 acres to build a third runway, the proposed land for which lies in the existing locality of Pind Ranjha.

It was learnt that there had been resistance within the authority regarding the proposed site as some CAA officials believed that the third runway should run parallel to the other two runways which have already been built.

They were of the view that the proposed site would not be feasible and that the CAA would have to bear the additional cost of a new air traffic control tower and other infrastructure for air traffic on the third runway. These facilities were available on the other side of the terminal where the other two runways have been constructed.

The third runway would be beyond the airport terminal as well as the public car parking area and could therefore turn into a security risk, they feared.

The document said that the CAA had already acquired 3,571.5 acres of land for the airport and it was believed that this would cater to future requirements for at least 25 years.

When contacted, the CAA spokesman Amir Mehboob said the authority was sticking to its commitment of making the new airport functional by Aug 14 this year, while work on third runway may continue. “The construction of a third runway does not mean that the project will be delayed,” he added.

He said he had held a meeting with representatives of local and international airlines and goods handling companies at the site of the new airport on Friday to finalise the plan regarding its operations.

Responding to concerns over the proposed site of the third runway, he said he was not technically equipped to comment on the issue.

A senior CAA official requesting anonymity told Dawn that the third runway would be built beyond the airport terminal due to technical reasons. Its construction would be complete in a few years.

He said one of the reasons the site was proposed beyond the airport building was that a distance of at least one-and-a-half km had been ensured between two runways to meet the international standard. However, he did not answer why the existing two runways had been constructed at a distance of less than 200 yards.

To concerns regarding security threats, he said the site of the third runway was proposed close to the existing car parking area for the convenience of passengers. “We have also issued directives through our offices concerned regarding restrictions on any sort of construction beyond the third runway,” he added.

He said one of the reasons why the new runway would not be parallel to the existing runways was that the CAA did not own land on that side and in case of new land acquisition, the authority would have to purchase more land in that area as compared to the proposed site.

Published in Dawn, February 20th , 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

Modern, sleek airport, which is definitely a welcome development. But the architecture is rather plain. I wonder why they did not pay attention to aesthetics, when the cost wouldn't have been much more.


----------



## ghazi52

Work on rama dam..for water supply for NIIA..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PMA to connect Peshawar Mor with new airport*

*




 *

*
ISLAMABAD: The Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMA) will maintain and operate a new Metro Bus Service connecting the existing Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus service from Peshawar Mor to new Islamabad International Airport.

A PC-I in this regard has been approved by the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Thursday. The 26.6 kilometre long track would be completed within 24 months and it will cost 16861.559 million rupees being provided from the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP).

It is pertinent to mention here that the Metro Bus facility will be ready by the 10th of August this year. However the ancillary and road related work will be completed by March 2018.

Ten bus stations at regular intervals on the route in addition to a two line dedicated signal free corridor will be constructed while four green areas will also be left on the route for further construction of more bus stations in future.

The Ministry of Communications is the sponsoring agency whereas the National Highway Authority (NHA) will execute this project on ground. The proposed corridor will start from Metro Bus Station Peshawar Mor and will traverse south of the Kashmir Highway up to the Golra Mor then its alignment moves to the centre of Kashmir Highway up to the G.T road Interchange.

Furthermore, from the GT Road Interchange, it will approach the Motorway Interchange by following the Motorway link road then it will move up to the New Islamabad International Airport. Except few locations where the government will have to acquire some pieces of land, mostly, the Metrobus route will be accommodated in already available right of the ways of existing roads.

The MCS will be operated through articulated air conditioned buses with special compartment for luggage and it will be administered by the private operator through the Punjab Mass Transit Authority.

Though, it is not included in the PC-I of the project as to what would be the subsidy sharing formula, but the decision of handing over the operational control of the new metro project to the PMA is a new controversy as there was a disagreement on the subsidy formula in Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metrobus project in the past, which ended with the intervention of the Prime Minister.

Now, some quarters believe that a separate mass transit authority should be established for the federal capital instead of depending on a provincial authority.

When contacted the Director Public Relations NHA, Mr. Kashif Zaman, said: "We are just the executing agency and our mandate is up to the construction of this project, but in my view the operations will be handled by the PMA because it's not a new project but an extension of the already existing Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rocky rock

*The Worst looking Airport i have ever seen with that much cost. 
This Airport is goona stand for decades they should have pick the futuristic design even though it's an Airport of our Capital. 

Really pissed me off whenever i see the pics simple concrete building standing on simple 19th century pillars with simple white and brown marble tiles. what the hell and check out the ceiling come on man. 

who was the bloody designer and bring that person who approved it. 

Look at these Terminals!














And what the hell are we building in our Capital with $Billion?

When would they Stop corruption. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

Rocky rock said:


> *The Worst looking Airport i have ever seen with that much cost.
> This Airport is goona stand for decades they should have pick the futuristic design even though it's an Airport of our Capital.
> 
> Really pissed me off whenever i see the pics simple concrete building standing on simple 19th century pillars with simple white and brown marble tiles. what the hell and check out the ceiling come on man.
> 
> who was the bloody designer and bring that person who approved it.
> *
> 
> *When would they Stop corruption. *



This is actually the cheapest Airport with the modern layout. Normally, they cost more. Pakistan is already on the budget so it makes sense to follow the practical budget which means certain things will be compromised in regards to the development of Modern Airport. Just be grateful that Islamabad is getting brand new Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

After spending almost 90-100Billion we are getting this 90s era style Airport! corruption @ best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

living story of delays and corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The *British Home secretary *visited new airport and praised its security ..


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> The *British Home secretary *visited new airport and praised its security ..



It's not even operational... ? What security is he talking about? Besides I don't care what a Brit house sec. had to say... 

Thanks for posting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imranyounus

ghazi52 said:


>


Don't understand why PMA building bus service in Islamabad. 
Just let it for CDA and build a link from Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sully3

Stealth said:


> After spending almost 90-100Billion we are getting this 90s era style Airport! corruption @ best



mate don't you remember what they did with the current lahore airport ? they couldn't be bothered paying for a new design so they took Karachis airport design made it slightly smaller and changed the colour and theme of the building from Karachi which iswhite to the red mughal theme of lahore. 

we are the only country in the world which has 2 exactly the same looking airports one in white and in red for its 2 biggest cities


----------



## ghazi52

ATC




















__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F86 Saber

Sully3 said:


> mate don't you remember what they did with the current lahore airport ? they couldn't be bothered paying for a new design so they took Karachis airport design made it slightly smaller and changed the colour and theme of the building from Karachi which iswhite to the red mughal theme of lahore.
> 
> we are the only country in the world which has 2 exactly the same looking airports one in white and in red for its 2 biggest cities



You are completely wrong, design of the departures ramp is the same which makes the front elevation look similar. However from the inside both are completely different, Karachi airport is much bigger and has circular structures for both domestic and international departure gates while gates at Lahore airport are linear.


----------



## ghazi52

Fans used are from usa






bins from italy selected

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


> Fans used are from usa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bins from italy selected









Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

LA se Karachi said:


> View attachment 387723
> 
> 
> Lol.



How about this one......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* NIIA Road Network + Kashmir Highway Interchange ......26 KM *

latest updates 02/2017, both link roads in progress. the thallian link is a dual carriageway and not 6 lanes, top city/ mumtaz city flyover almost done, and they started re shaping existing m1 m2 flyover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Link Road to New Islamabad International Airport from Motorway M2 April 4, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch

This airport keeps on getting nicer... I can't wait to travel to and from this airport... next year inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1304026736332985






Runway Markings

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First Flight with complete functioning ILS runway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Hajj Flights will operate from New Airport.







.........................................................................................................

All set for flight check. — at New Islamabad International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mashallah looks fantastic , airport worthy of residents of Islamabad/Rawalpindi area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Will it have ILS 3 Landing System?


----------



## Rocky rock

Blacklight said:


> Will it have ILS 3 Landing System?



Yep the airport will become the third airport in the South Asian region after Lahore and New Delhi airports which will be equipped with the Instrumental Landing System (ILS) CAT III-B which will ensure smooth operations of flights even in dense fog and poor visibility up to 50 metres.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AntiToxic

Rocky rock said:


> Yep the airport will become the third airport in the South Asian region after Lahore and New Delhi airports which will be equipped with the Instrumental Landing System (ILS) CAT III-B which will ensure smooth operations of flights even in dense fog and poor visibility up to 50 metres.



Just to correct you... Delhi, Jaipur and Lucknow Airports are ILS CAT lll-B .. ...Amritsar and Kolkata will get this system in Sep17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

outdated Design, Low Quality work, Totally unsatisfied with this new Airport.

Corruption!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Rocky rock said:


> *outdated Design, Low Quality work, *Totally unsatisfied with this new Airport.
> 
> Corruption!


How?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rocky rock said:


> outdated Design, Low Quality work, Totally unsatisfied with this new Airport.
> Corruption!



Please enlighten us.


----------



## Rocky rock

Major Sam said:


> How?





ghazi52 said:


> Please enlighten us.



i have raised this issue before. This project worth almost $1Billion USD.

And if anyone of you have visited Airports of other countries you can easily compare it with them. 
i have almost visited every airport of Middle east capitals i can easily say after watching pics of NIIA that it doesn't stand even near to any IA of middle eastern countries. 

it's just an simple building standing on ugly concrete pillars and floor with outdated tiles and just check the roof man decade old aluminum ceiling used in any low grade office.i mean come on man it's an Airport of our Capital and symbol of our country. we're goona run it for decades with just basic old fashioned Design?

Just check out these and compare it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nontechie

You raise a valid point but this is your subjective opinion. $1 billion is a huge amount and it is true that project has budget has overrun but i believe that this airport will serve for Pakistan in more avenues than one (economic, access to citizens, our image etc). You can later add all the visual stuff later on as some project investment is returned. Moreover, it is better to have a highly trained and capable management than a shiny airport with ill mannered staff (I am referring to recent CAA personnel altercation with passengers).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I like the overall design and the location is fabulous but the execution of the work is terrible. Sub standard matarials have been used so the airport already has a faded, tired look to it even before it is opened.



nontechie said:


> better to have a highly trained and capable management than a shiny airport with ill mannered staff


No reason and it is even better to have both. It is not like 'shiny' and 'capable' are *exclusive* - indeed both are inclusive. Quality management makes sure that the built environment is shining and the staff are even more shining.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic work , practical and very clean design
Comparable to Top North American offerings












Nice high ceiling and very unique design finally the project approaches completion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sully3

people are idiots they want a middle east like dream airport but dont realise that oil pays for all those kind of fancy things. 

its pakistans first proper airport its good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well feels very welcoming hopefully some artwork from Pakistan is used across airport to give it a very unique Pakistani touch


----------



## Kabira

Honestly looks good compared to ancient Lahore and Karachi airport. Maybe design is bit outdated because construction started in 2004. Money can also be factor when comparing with much more expensive new airports.



Rocky rock said:


> i have raised this issue before. This project worth almost $1Billion USD.
> 
> And if anyone of you have visited Airports of other countries you can easily compare it with them.
> i have almost visited every airport of Middle east capitals i can easily say after watching pics of NIIA that it doesn't stand even near to any IA of middle eastern countries.
> 
> it's just an simple building standing on ugly concrete pillars and floor with outdated tiles and just check the roof man decade old aluminum ceiling used in any low grade office.i mean come on man it's an Airport of our Capital and symbol of our country. we're goona run it for decades with just basic old fashioned Design?
> 
> Just check out these and compare it.
> 
> View attachment 392365
> 
> View attachment 392366
> 
> View attachment 392367



Remember airport isn't complete yet, wait for final touches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

ghazi52 said:


>





LA se Karachi said:


>


DAFUQ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

The Sandman said:


> DAFUQ?


Yep - it's an actual brand. You see a lot of these in large manufacturing facilities in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Airport security building *

















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Rocky rock said:


> i have raised this issue before. This project worth almost $1Billion USD.
> 
> And if anyone of you have visited Airports of other countries you can easily compare it with them.
> i have almost visited every airport of Middle east capitals i can easily say after watching pics of NIIA that it doesn't stand even near to any IA of middle eastern countries.
> 
> it's just an simple building standing on ugly concrete pillars and floor with outdated tiles and just check the roof man decade old aluminum ceiling used in any low grade office.i mean come on man it's an Airport of our Capital and symbol of our country. we're goona run it for decades with just basic old fashioned Design?
> 
> Just check out these and compare it.
> 
> View attachment 392365
> 
> View attachment 392366
> 
> View attachment 392367



Cost of completion of Dubai airport Terminal 3 was 4.5 billion US$ in 2006, imagine what it would cost now and i think this cost must be for the infrastructure only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raihans

new *Islamabad International Airport* has got ICAO code - *OPIS*

CAA Pakistan has published navigational procedures/charts, to be in effect from *June 22, 2017 0001z*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> _




Modern _gamlaay _... at least we have moved away from those ancient _mittee Kay gamlaay _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

ghazi52 said:


>


I LOVE seeing this picture every few months in the name of progress/development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counterpunch

What happened to the dual runways blunder? It was in the news that the runways were placed so close to each other that only one aircraft could take off at a time while the other had to wait on the other runway only to take off once the first one has taken off, as opposed to the original intention of allowing two parallel take offs and landings etc?


----------



## Arsalan

Counterpunch said:


> What happened to the dual runways blunder? It was in the news that the runways were placed so close to each other that only one aircraft could take off at a time while the other had to wait on the other runway only to take off once the first one has taken off, as opposed to the original intention of allowing two parallel take offs and landings etc?


Well there was a "satisfactory" justification given. We wont get enough traffic that will require two planes to take off or land simultaneously. 

The runways are still close and nothing have been done to change that. As per aviation rules, the airport wont be allowed two planes taking off or landing together. One runway can be used at any one time. Furthermore, the plan is to use just one of the two runways for now. It will be operated as a single runway airport for now and foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Arsalan said:


> Well there was a "satisfactory" justification given. We wont get enough traffic that will require two planes to take off or land simultaneously.
> 
> The runways are still close and nothing have been done to change that. As per aviation rules, the airport wont be allowed two planes taking off or landing together. One runway can be used at any one time. Furthermore, the plan is to use just one of the two runways for now. It will be operated as a single runway airport for now and foreseeable future.


Criminal negligence and gross incompetence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Counterpunch said:


> Criminal negligence and gross incompetence


True. Couple that with massive cost overruns and you get a typical gov. run project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Counterpunch said:


> What happened to the dual runways blunder? It was in the news that the runways were placed so close to each other that only one aircraft could take off at a time while the other had to wait on the other runway only to take off once the first one has taken off, as opposed to the original intention of allowing two parallel take offs and landings etc?


Still exists.


Counterpunch said:


> Criminal negligence and gross incompetence


Zardari put his buddy who was a medical doctor (probably with a fake degree) as the project lead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*نیو اسلام آباد ایئرپورٹ کا افتتاح 14 اگست کو*


وزیر اعظم پاکستان میاں نواز شریف نے ہفتہ کے روز کہا ہے کہ اسلام آباد کا نیا بین الاقوامی ہوائی اڈے کا افتتاح اگست کے وسط میں کیا جائے گا۔







REUTERS
وزیر اعظم پاکستان میاں نواز شریف نے ہفتہ کے روز کہا ہے کہ اسلام آباد کا نیا بین الاقوامی ہوائی اڈے کا افتتاح اگست کے وسط میں کیا جائے گا۔






REUTERS
اسلام آباد کا نیا ایئر پورٹ موجودہ ایئر پورٹ کی جگہ فعال ہو گا۔






REUTERS
میاں نواز شریف کی حکومت پاکستان بھر میں ٹرانسپورٹ کے انفراسٹرکچر کو بہتر بنانے اور توانائی کی کمی کو پورا کرنے کے لیے اربوں ڈالر لگا رہی ہے۔






REUTERS
وزیر اعظم کی حکومت کا کہنا ہے کہ یہ پراجیکٹس پاکستان میں ترقی کا نتیجہ ہیں۔






REUTERS
سرکاری ٹی وی پی ٹی وی سے بات کرتے ہوئے وزیر اعظم نے کہا ’ہم نے نئے اسلام آباد ایئر پورٹ پر توجہ دی ہے اور اس کو تیزی سے مکمل کیا ہے۔‘






REUTERS
انھوں نے مزید کہا کہ ’وہ ملک جو ترقی کرنا چاہتے ہیں ان ممالک میں پراجیکٹس کی تکمیل تیزی سے ہونی ضروری ہے۔‘






REUTERS
غیر ملکی مسافر اکثر شکایت کرتے ہیں کہ موجودہ ہوائی اڈے بینظیر انٹرنیشنل ایئر پورٹ پر سہولیات کا فقدان ہے اور 2014 میں اس کو دنیا کا بدترین ایئر پورٹ قرار دیا گیا تھا۔






REUTERS
حکام کا کہنا ہے کہ نیو اسلام آباد ایئرپورٹ 14 اگست کو آپریشنل ہو جائے گا اور اب تک اس کا 95 فیصد کام مکمل ہو چلا ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

100% Success story , and made with lot of over budget money but it's completed in end finally
Looks fantastic , suprised it took so long to get this airport completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

I wish i could check my honda city top speed on that runway


----------



## BATMAN

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 100% Success story , and made with lot of over budget money but it's completed in end finally
> Looks fantastic , suprised it took so long to get this airport completed



It took long because PTI wanted Musharraf out and Asif Zardari in control of affairs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Clutch said:


> Still exists.
> 
> Zardari put his buddy who was a medical doctor (probably with a fake degree) as the project lead


And than PML N took control of the corruption ... along with ch munir, samdhi of marium nawaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well I am just glad it is finished



karakoram said:


> I wish i could check my honda city top speed on that runway



You might need CFT tank on the honda it may run out of fuel doing circles around this airport

But the airport is quite modern , comparable to what I see overseas top 20 without doubt


----------



## RangeMaster

Ignore these people....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Runway marking
















RL-2000/MSSR-1 radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Last localiser is ready for commissioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Beautiful Airport, as the more pictures will emerge close to launch we will start to see it's beauti 
Tremendous effort 

Absolute stunner airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Interior renders,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI




----------



## attack

RangeMaster said:


> Ignore these people....


Looks ok.
Inauguration date ?
Who will inaugurate ?


----------



## RangeMaster

attack said:


> Looks ok.
> Inauguration date ?
> Who will inaugurate ?


It will be ready in july.Inauguration is on 14 august'17.PM will inaugurate.


----------



## shjliu

it looks huge and beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Test landing!













___

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

VIP Lounge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

What's the annual passenger traffic from present islamabad airport?


----------



## Rocky rock

protest said:


> What's the annual passenger traffic from present islamabad airport?



i read it somewhere 3 Million per annum.


----------



## ghazi52

Total Passengers (Numbers)... 2016

*ISLAMABAD ( BBIAP ).. 
*
Domestic ................1,613,421 
International............3,154,439
Total...................... *4,767,860*



protest said:


> What's the annual passenger traffic from present islamabad airport?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

ghazi52 said:


>


It really pains to see this picture!!
What this airport could have been or SHOULD have been if not for the absolutely pathetic professionalism or complete lack of it on part of the authorities. That second runway, if just 15-20m further away from the first one could have been used as well for simultaneously operations making this a proper two runway airport. Really pains to see or think about that mismanagement. What a beautiful airport this is, the first proper modern airport i would say, only if we hadn't screwed up that one aspect!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Arsalan said:


> It really pains to see this picture!!
> What this airport could have been or SHOULD have been if not for the absolutely pathetic professionalism or complete lack of it on part of the authorities. That second runway, if just 15-20m further away from the first one could have been used as well for simultaneously operations making this a proper two runway airport. Really pains to see or think about that mismanagement. What a beautiful airport this is, the first proper modern airport i would say, only if we hadn't screwed up that one aspect!




It can still be done...just expand the second runway to its extreme by 20 meters, and narrow it down from the other side...Yes it need some more area to be included in the Isb airport, all along the runway. But I think it can be done.


----------



## Major Sam

Pluralist said:


> It can still be done...just expand the second runway to its extreme by 20 meters, and narrow it down from the other side...Yes it need some more area to be included in the Isb airport, all along the runway. But I think it can be done.



Basically wat i heard its all media twist, in official model there will be three run ways

currently 1 is main runway 2nd one is emergency runway, in future they will have third runway on other side of the current terminal. In Isd traffica is nt that much that they need two parallel runway,


----------



## Arsalan

Pluralist said:


> It can still be done...just expand the second runway to its extreme by 20 meters, and narrow it down from the other side...Yes it need some more area to be included in the Isb airport, all along the runway. But I think it can be done.


Theoretically it can be!! 
However the problem is not having one or two runways, the problem is having such morons and idiots sitting on top and managing the international airport of our CAPITAL who do not know these basic things. It will cost us some money but if there is some insaan ka bacha running the show at some time, it can be done for sure. The airport have enough land on that side already so there wont be a need to purchase more land either. None of this however makes the fact any less significant that the screwed up pretty bad at planning and designing of this particular feature. Who ever were responsible for the planning and development SHOULD have been educated enough in this field to know these basic things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*CAA acquiring land for third runway at Islamabad Airport*

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) is planning to acquire over 2,800 acres of additional land to build a third runway at the Islamabad International Airport scheduled to be operational by Aug 14 this year.

According to a document available with Dawn, the CAA will have to acquire 2,833 acres to build a third runway, the proposed land for which lies in the existing locality of Pind Ranjha.

It was learnt that there had been resistance within the authority regarding the proposed site as some CAA officials believed that the third runway should run parallel to the other two runways which have already been built.

They were of the view that the proposed site would not be feasible and that the CAA would have to bear the additional cost of a new air traffic control tower and other infrastructure for air traffic on the third runway. These facilities were available on the other side of the terminal where the other two runways have been constructed.

The third runway would be beyond the airport terminal as well as the public car parking area and could therefore turn into a security risk, they feared.

The document said that the CAA had already acquired 3,571.5 acres of land for the airport and it was believed that this would cater to future requirements for at least 25 years.

When contacted, the CAA spokesman Amir Mehboob said the authority was sticking to its commitment of making the new airport functional by Aug 14 this year, while work on third runway may continue. “The construction of a third runway does not mean that the project will be delayed,” he added.

He said he had held a meeting with representatives of local and international airlines and goods handling companies at the site of the new airport on Friday to finalise the plan regarding its operations.

Responding to concerns over the proposed site of the third runway, he said he was not technically equipped to comment on the issue.

A senior CAA official requesting anonymity told Dawn that the third runway would be built beyond the airport terminal due to technical reasons. Its construction would be complete in a few years.

He said one of the reasons the site was proposed beyond the airport building was that a distance of at least one-and-a-half km had been ensured between two runways to meet the international standard. However, he did not answer why the existing two runways had been constructed at a distance of less than 200 yards.

To concerns regarding security threats, he said the site of the third runway was proposed close to the existing car parking area for the convenience of passengers. “We have also issued directives through our offices concerned regarding restrictions on any sort of construction beyond the third runway,” he added.

He said one of the reasons why the new runway would not be parallel to the existing runways was that the CAA did not own land on that side and in case of new land acquisition, the authority would have to purchase more land in that area as compared to the proposed site.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1315872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

this is interesting the way Chinese people pronounce "PAKISTAN"......

Like "Pagista"


----------



## wasileo80

Arsalan said:


> It really pains to see this picture!!
> What this airport could have been or SHOULD have been if not for the absolutely pathetic professionalism or complete lack of it on part of the authorities. That second runway, if just 15-20m further away from the first one could have been used as well for simultaneously operations making this a proper two runway airport. Really pains to see or think about that mismanagement. What a beautiful airport this is, the first proper modern airport i would say, only if we hadn't screwed up that one aspect!


Its not mismanagement or pathetic professionalism man, In fact two two runways which you and some other guys are talking about are not for two parallel landing and takeoffs. out of these two one is main runway, whereas the inner runway is emergency runway which will only be used in case of maintenance of main runway or something wrong happening on main runway. And the second runway for this airport will be situated on other side of terminal and this is exactly what the master plan says for this airport. And for your kind information land acquisition is already started for the second runway so whenever need arises for second runway they will construct it on its mentioned location. 
Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

wasileo80 said:


> Its not mismanagement or pathetic professionalism man, In fact two two runways which you and some other guys are talking about are not for two parallel landing and takeoffs. out of these two one is main runway, whereas the inner runway is emergency runway which will only be used in case of maintenance of main runway or something wrong happening on main runway. And the second runway for this airport will be situated on other side of terminal and this is exactly what the master plan says for this airport. And for your kind information land acquisition is already started for the second runway so whenever need arises for second runway they will construct it on its mentioned location.
> Regards,


Sir they made this change to what the want to call that other runway once the screw up was identified. If you go to earlier documents regarding the airport it was always supposed to be a dual runway airport with both in simultaneous operations. They messed up, now they want more money for more land to construct what they call a THIRD runway.


----------



## wasileo80

Arsalan said:


> Sir they made this change to what the want to call that other runway once the screw up was identified. If you go to earlier documents regarding the airport it was always supposed to be a dual runway airport with both in simultaneous operations. They messed up, now they want more money for more land to construct what they call a THIRD runway.


Arslan sb. the original render is here with attached in which you can clearly see the two runways on opposite direction of terminal building. What they changed later on only the terminal building design which is also can see in the second pic. Hope now you will understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

@Arsalan 

This is what I found based on my uninformed google search. I'm sure people more familiar with the field can better explain the pros and cons of the decision to maintain a 1.5KM spacing:

*Safety-Related Issues Affecting Independent Approaches to Closely-Spaced Parallel Instrument Runways*
_Independent operations on closely-spaced parallel runways are significantly safety critical and should be used only after a proper risk assessment has been undertaken. In this process, the issues listed below, which are contained in ICAO Doc 9643 Manual on Simultaneous Operations on Parallel or near parallel Instrument Runways (SOIR), should be considered:

*a) weather limitations* — independent instrument approaches to parallel runways spaced by less than 1,525 m but not less than 1,035 m between centre lines should, as prescribed by the appropriate ATS authority, be suspended under certain adverse weather conditions including windshear, turbulence, downdrafts, crosswind and severe weather such as thunderstorms, which might increase ILS localiser deviations to the extent that safety may be impaired and/or an unacceptable number of deviation alerts would be generated;_

http://www.skybrary.aero/index.php/Parallel_Runway_Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> @Arsalan
> 
> This is what I found based on my uninformed google search. I'm sure people more familiar with the field can better explain the pros and cons of the decision to maintain a 1.5KM spacing:
> 
> *Safety-Related Issues Affecting Independent Approaches to Closely-Spaced Parallel Instrument Runways*
> _Independent operations on closely-spaced parallel runways are significantly safety critical and should be used only after a proper risk assessment has been undertaken. In this process, the issues listed below, which are contained in ICAO Doc 9643 Manual on Simultaneous Operations on Parallel or near parallel Instrument Runways (SOIR), should be considered:
> 
> *a) weather limitations* — independent instrument approaches to parallel runways spaced by less than 1,525 m but not less than 1,035 m between centre lines should, as prescribed by the appropriate ATS authority, be suspended under certain adverse weather conditions including windshear, turbulence, downdrafts, crosswind and severe weather such as thunderstorms, which might increase ILS localiser deviations to the extent that safety may be impaired and/or an unacceptable number of deviation alerts would be generated;_
> 
> http://www.skybrary.aero/index.php/Parallel_Runway_Operation


Thank you for sharing the details sir, i am sorry but it seems that i have not managed to make my point clear here. The thing is not that i hate it because it will have a single runway (that can be used at one time) but because it is this way ONLY because we messed up on such basic thing. We know that these two runways at Islamabad cannot be operated simultaneously not because of wind shear, turbulence, downdraft, crosswinds or thunderstorm but because the planers and designers FORGOT that there should be some 100m meter of extra space between them to make it happen. They had the land, the had the space and it was just miscalculation. It is more like that Saouth African defeat in world cup's rain effected match where they miscalculated the D/L target and played the last ball with a dead bat for a stop thinking they have won. We did the same. No we can present as many reasons as we want but the fact will remain that *the two runways were build a 100m too close for them to be used together.* JUST A HUNDRED METERS SIR! That is incompetence as far as i can see.



wasileo80 said:


> Arslan sb. the original render is here with attached in which you can clearly see the two runways on opposite direction of terminal building. What they changed later on only the terminal building design which is also can see in the second pic. Hope now you will understand.


Thanks for sharing this. Can you confirm if the first image (the one with run way on both sides of terminal) is not that initial shelved plan that was put on hold due to other concerns of military quite a few years back? From what little i know, ever since this current airport started the idea was of the similar shape and layout airport as we see today with the provision of an EXTRA TERMINAL in future, the one they are now asking to build right away so that that runway can be used. 

Frankly, the Islamabad air traffic might not reach a level where we need two simultaneously operate able runways but as i explained, that is not my point. My point is the REASON for which we are not going to be able to operate them together.


----------



## ghazi52

Future runway...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## singlefighter

ghazi52 said:


>


Bro why people asking here this is an old design i think no Pakistani airport is in comparison with new islamabad air port.i think it will be a state of the art airport. Why they are comparing this with the rich gulf airports. We are so happy and excited with the pics of NIIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

singlefighter said:


> Bro why people asking here this is an old design i think no Pakistani airport is in comparison with new islamabad air port.i think it will be a state of the art airport. Why they are comparing this with the rich gulf airports. We are so happy and excited with the pics of NIIA



True.
We do not deserve this.
We need Tanga stand airport.


----------



## Arabi

After seeing many pictures of this Airport, I honestly didn't like it. The truly sad thing about this project is the fact it's being built in 2017 not in the early 60s. Pakistan can do much better and I think the concept of airport has changed overtime from a building and a runway to a massive gate that leaves good first impression on foreign visitors to any country. It's not just an airport.


----------



## halflife

Does karachi also have a new airport ? As i see that it has 2 million more passangers per year as compared to islamabad.


----------



## bafxet

halflife said:


> Does karachi also have a new airport ? As i see that it has 2 million more passangers per year as compared to islamabad.


The existing airport looks deserted, can't say that it is a genuinely international airport. Perhaps a regional airport.


----------



## Affan-khan

Why ISB need a third runway. Dubai and Hong Kong airport both have two runways and they are the busiest in this region.


----------



## ghazi52

As per above design..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## singlefighter

ghazi52 said:


> As per above design..


Ghazi bro very nice explained,"Aala"[emoji106]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Update on Progress of link road. Latest video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

RENDER FOR MASJID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*under construction civil aviation building*










__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## murtaza12

New member here, have been viewing this thread as a non-member though for the past few weeks.

Saw a tender in the newspaper in the end of May for 4 branded outlets, and then another one for potable water. If the airport doesn't even have these things covered yet, what're the chances it'll actually open on the 14th of August?

Work in Ramzan is slow to begin with, then the work will come to a dead stop during Eid, and only after that will they continue work. Suppose that Eid is on the 26th of June, 30th everyone will get back to work, gives them barely 6 weeks to get everything done. 

Considering they've already delayed the opening 3 times in the past, anyone here actually expecting it to open on the 14th?


Regards,
M


----------



## Amaa'n

Initial plan was to ruin hajj flights from New airport, however airlines didn't agree to this plan.......airport itself is ready and Flight Management System is also ready to go, however it is the engineering set up that is done by Airlines is not ready........Airlines are not agreeing on the timeframe because they need to have their setup in place, all set and ready......

As far as water is concerned than, Punjab Govt was to supply water through Shahpur dam but to the last minute they refused to comply.......payment was made in its place to build dam......one dam is read y while the work on other dam is in progress........
All in all work is being done at very fast pace, but saying that airport will start its full operation on 14th august is far fetheched idea.......however do note that 14th August, his Highness Nawaz Shariff will still inaugurate this airport on 14th august just to have his name slate posted there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## murtaza12

balixd said:


> Initial plan was to ruin hajj flights from New airport, however airlines didn't agree to this plan.......airport itself is ready and Flight Management System is also ready to go, however it is the engineering set up that is done by Airlines is not ready........Airlines are not agreeing on the timeframe because they need to have their setup in place, all set and ready......
> 
> As far as water is concerned than, Punjab Govt was to supply water through Shahpur dam but to the last minute they refused to comply.......payment was made in its place to build dam......one dam is read y while the work on other dam is in progress........
> All in all work is being done at very fast pace, but saying that airport will start its full operation on 14th august is far fetheched idea.......however do note that 14th August, his Highness Nawaz Shariff will still inaugurate this airport on 14th august just to have his name slate posted there



Thank you for your reply. 
All airlines have not agreed or just ME3?

I was under the same impression that the airport would open on the 14th but international carriers wouldn't start service the same day due to there not being enough time. 

I've got a source in EK and they don't have an actual date yet, but as we get closer to 14th August, maybe after Eid, I'll ask again to see what their plans are.


----------



## murtaza12

News report says IIAP project director is missing since 15th June.


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## murtaza12

RangeMaster said:


>


You took these pictures yourself or you got them online somewhere?


----------



## Rocky rock

murtaza12 said:


> You took these pictures yourself or you got them online somewhere?



Skyscarpercity.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PSO, Attock Petroleum: Joint venture builds fuel storage at new airport*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan State Oil (PSO) and Attock Petroleum Limited (APL) have completed a jet fuel storage facility and associated infrastructure called Fuel Farm that has the capacity of storing 10,000 tons and will provide fuel for Hajj and regular commercial flights at the New Islamabad International Airport.

Developed by the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) at Fateh Jang, Attock district, the airport is being heralded as the largest and most modern in Pakistan’s history with latest systems and state-of-the-art technologies.

The jet fuel storage capacity can be enhanced to 20,000 tons later. This facility will bring re-fuelling operations in Pakistan on a par with international industry standards.
“PSO and APL joint venture has commissioned the Fuel Farm and it is now ready to fuel Hajj and regular commercial flights,” said a statement issued on Thursday.

Earlier, the CAA had awarded a contract to the two oil marketing companies – PSO and APL – for setting up the Fuel Farm comprising storage and allied infrastructure at the Islamabad airport.

The two companies will jointly manage the operations and maintenance of the hydrant re-fuelling system that carries and pumps fuel to the aircraft in a safe and efficient manner.

The New Islamabad International Airport would have the capacity to handle in excess of 4,500 passengers at a time with 15 parking bays and terminal gates.

The airport will also be able to accommodate the largest passenger airplanes in the world, the A-380 aircraft. Furthermore, it would have all the latest technological machinery and software to provide services such as cargo handling, safety and security, passenger facilitation and vehicle parking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

murtaza12 said:


> You took these pictures yourself or you got them online somewhere?


I am sending you the link.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=451

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Czech firm installation (ELDIS pardubice)

*RL-2000 Primary Surveillance Radar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Anybody know what is going to happen to old airport? Lot of land in prime location for housing etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cleverrider

Kaptaan said:


> Lot of land in prime location?



I will place my bet on Pindi Boys.


----------



## murtaza12

Kaptaan said:


> Anybody know what is going to happen to old airport? Lot of land in prime location for housing etc?



Will be used primarily as air base for PAF and an airport for VIPs.


----------



## karakoram

Kaptaan said:


> Anybody know what is going to happen to old airport? Lot of land in prime location for housing etc?


May be they sell it via OLX  bech de


----------



## Kabira

murtaza12 said:


> Will be used primarily as air base for PAF and an airport for VIPs.



Pindi airport land should be transferred to government to build housing apartments for poor.


----------



## murtaza12

Tesky said:


> Pindi airport land should be transferred to government to build housing apartments for poor.


Lots of things SHOULD happen, but don't because of the political situation in the country, but I wouldn't want to derail this thread so let's leave it at that. 

Current airport (OPRN) already has military presence and they will take over fully once commercial flights are moved to OPIS.


----------



## Danish saleem

Kaptaan said:


> Anybody know what is going to happen to old airport? Lot of land in prime location for housing etc?




that will be keep utilizing by VIP's and PAF as past.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ch Rehmat Ali’s name under consideration for new Islamabad Airport*

Government is considering to name new International Islamabad airport as, “Chaudhry Rahmat Ali International Islamabad Airport”.

This was stated by Irfan Siddiqui, adviser to the Prime Minister during a meeting with a delegation of Society for Asian Civilisation comprising its head ZAQ, M. Yousuf Aziz, Head, Pakistan National Movement & life member of SAC, Colonel (r) Bakhtiar Hakeem, Sarwar Munir Rao, ex-director, PTV and others.

During his interaction with the delegation, on the proposal and demand to pay long outstanding homage to the Pakistan Movement leader, who carved, crafted and consolidated the name of our beloved homeland, the advisor informed that Prime Minister had already constituted a committee to finalise the name of the new airport and the name of late Ch. Rahmat Ali is also there with its merit. The advisor also urged Mr. Aziz to forward possible manuscripts about the life and historical endeavours of Chaudhary Rahmat Ali for carving a new Muslim state in South Asia. He said that his Division has chalked out a program to publish books about all prominent Pakistan Movement leaders and that he would be happy to see such modest book about Ch. Rahmat Ali along with others.

Earlier, ZA Qureshi, president AC briefed the advisor about the activities and future plans of the society besides conferring upon him honourary membership of the SAC to the advisor and invited him to chair the society’s meeting on 5th July. Bakhtiar Hakeem made a presentation about the society’s origin, activities and future plans. Irfan Siddique stated that he would like see both his division and society joining hands to highlight positive image of Pakistan through each ones expertise and efforts.








































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Islamabad International Airport & Aerial views of allied road network.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Tesky said:


> Pindi airport land should be transferred to government to build housing apartments for poor.



Why burn $billions of investment into rubble?

All poor people should be habited in Baluchistan, where they can start new life reaping benefits of CPEC.


----------



## ghazi52

New Islamabad Airport Hospital.



















http://www.caapakistan.com.pk/Upload...2-17%20(1).pdf


This document have a lot of information in regards to operational capabilities of New Islamabad International Airport. AERONAUTICAL DATA / CHARTS OF ISLAMABAD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT (OPIS) are provided.

ICAO code is given to New Islamabad International Airport as *OPIS*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I'll be so pissed if they call it benazir intl or some other shit like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I'll be so pissed if they call it benazir intl or some other shit like that.



What's the problem in calling it Islamabad airport?
I guess Indians are allergic to the word 'Islam' so they are pushing their lobby to keep this word out of scene!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

BATMAN said:


> What's the problem in calling it Islamabad airport?
> I guess Indians are allergic to the word 'Islam' so they are pushing their lobby to keep this word out of scene!



Most airports are named after national heroes/figures. Ataturk intl, charles de gaulle int, JFK intl etc etc.


----------



## BATMAN

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Most airports are named after national heroes/figures. Ataturk intl, charles de gaulle int, JFK intl etc etc.


Pakistani democracy always name Airports after traitors and enemies of Pakistan.
Bacha Khan and Benazir are two glaring examples.
There are many roads, underpasses which are named after anti army personalities.
This is why Pakistan can't be compared to rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

BATMAN said:


> Pakistani democracy always name Airports after traitors and enemies of Pakistan.
> Bacha Khan and Benazir are two glaring examples.
> There are many roads, underpasses which are named after anti army personalities.
> This is why Pakistan can't be compared to rest of the world.


Only one I will support is Asif Ali Zardari Shaheed International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bossman said:


> Only one I will support is Asif Ali Zardari Shaheed International Airport



U mean Asif Ali Zardari Murtad Ghaddar??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> U mean Asif Ali Zardari Murtad Ghaddar??


"Shaheed" get the joke?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bossman said:


> "Shaheed" get the joke?



I understand bro i just cant bear to hear shaheed with his name.


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I understand bro i just cant bear to hear shaheed with his name.


Are you a supporter? In our country even donkeys can be called Shaheeds and I can prove it


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bossman said:


> Are you a supporter? In our country even donkeys can be called Shaheeds and I can prove it



If i supported him i wouldnt call him a ghaddar. BTW do u really have an example of a shrine for a donkey?


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Is this airport ever gonna be operational.


----------



## khanasifm

Liaqat Ali khan airport https://www.google.com/amp/nation.c...ional-airport-to-open-by-aug-14-next-year/amp


https://m.facebook.com/Liaquat-Ali-Khan-International-Airport-Islamabad-1567211066628372/


----------



## WaLeEdK2

It should be called Abdul Sattar Edhi international airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

Pakistansdefender said:


> Is this airport ever gonna be operational.



Suppose to be sometime August.


----------



## Amaa'n

Pakistansdefender said:


> Is this airport ever gonna be operational.





Metanoia said:


> Suppose to be sometime August.


Not going to be operational by 14th August that is for sure ---- it is only going to be inaugrated & plate with name of NS fixed there -----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

BATMAN said:


> Pakistani democracy always name Airports after traitors and enemies of Pakistan.
> Bacha Khan and Benazir are two glaring examples.
> There are many roads, underpasses which are named after anti army personalities.
> This is why Pakistan can't be compared to rest of the world.


Lol, on a lighter note, jfk was the biggest traitor to american establishment, he has an airport named after him



Ahmet Pasha said:


> If i supported him i wouldnt call him a ghaddar. BTW do u really have an example of a shrine for a donkey?


One hint.........aj bhi zinda hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

who dont toe the particular is traitor in Pakistan,


Awan68 said:


> Lol, on a lighter note, jfk was the biggest traitor to american establishment, he has an airport named after him
> 
> 
> One hint.........aj bhi zinda hai.



Who not toe Particular Line, is Traitor, 
its another thing, that Nuclear Program initiated in the Era of Traitor, 
Its another thing, that Delivery systems acquired in another Era of Traitor,
and its Another thing, that another Traitor took the decision for Nuclear Test!


and its another thing, that all above traitors killed or sent to force Exile, by Patriots.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Danish saleem said:


> who dont toe the particular is traitor in Pakistan,
> 
> 
> Who not toe Particular Line, is Traitor,
> its another thing, that Nuclear Program initiated in the Era of Traitor,
> Its another thing, that Delivery systems acquired in another Era of Traitor,
> and its Another thing, that another Traitor took the decision for Nuclear Test!
> 
> 
> and its another thing, that all above traitors killed or sent to force Exile, by Patriots.



Lo! Here comes a jayala!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Lo! Here comes a jayala!


jayala's n thier delusions crack me up,lol, no point discussing history with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

It should be named after. No one. It would be plain Islamabad international airport. Or iia in short.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Im wondering why this airport cannot be named after a national hero? For example,
Rashid Minhas Intl Airport (sounds pretty good to me)
Or Aziz Bhatti Intl Airport
Shabir Sharif Intl Airport
All of these dnt sound too bad and are patriotic too.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Who dreamed of a capital in the north?
Who moved the capital to Islamabad?
Who built Islamabad?

Yes, President Ayub Khan International .....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kaptaan said:


> Who dreamed of a capital in the north?
> Who moved the capital to Islamabad?
> Who built Islamabad?
> 
> Yes, President Ayub Khan International .....



Come on man Edhi International sounds a lot better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## murtaza12

With all this JIT drama, who will open the new airport?


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> If i supported him i wouldnt call him a ghaddar. BTW do u really have an example of a shrine for a donkey?


yes Khotaa Sharif near Haripur. The donkey would take supplies to the mountains, on its own, to support muslim freedom fighters fighting the British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singlefighter

Chaudhary rehmat ali international airport, who named our beloved country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

murtaza12 said:


> With all this JIT drama, who will open the new airport?



They can depend on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

It's a huge upgrade from the rickety old stairs at what is currently ISB. 






Construction of Road From Thalian on M-2 to New Islamabad International Airport Including Periphery Roads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Will it meet 14 aug date? Will existing Isb no longer used by commercial traffic or both will continue ops ?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

You still have old style toilets at current isb  http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/03/...s-a-surprising-way-to-stay-happy-and-healthy/


----------



## Strike X

Is the waiting area (waiting for guest to arrive) air-conditioned or they will be treated like sh!t like in old Islamabad or Lahore Airports?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Call me perfectionist but the quality of work is terrible - just utterly terrible and there is no excuse for this. Look at the kerb and pavement. Look at the gaps in the kerbing blocks, the pavement floor is not level, the pavement is not level with the road and all in all for something that is brand new this is disgusting. I have done block paving in my garden (am a keen gardner and DIY enthusiast) and I swear I did better than this even if it took time.

British kerbs.













Why can't we do simpe tings properly? *Sigh*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

Kaptaan said:


> Call me perfectionist but the quality of work is terrible - just utterly terrible and there is no excuse for this. Look at the kerb and pavement. Look at the gaps in the kerbing blocks, the pavement floor is not level, the pavement is not level with the road and all in all for something that is brand new this is disgusting. I have done block paving in my garden (am a keen gardner and DIY enthusiast) and I swear I did better than this even if it took time.
> 
> British kerbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we do simpe tings properly? *Sigh*


Problem is not the quality of the work, the problem is the techniques we use, all over Pakistan these loose blocks are used to contruct the border of the pavement while in the west they make a proper concrete structure which costs more, western pavements also are wider allowing for more people to walk and most importantly they are lower than our pavements hence are easier to climb for the old and look better too. The use of these loose blocks means our pavements are higher and with time these blocks become loose very quickly giving a very perverse look.

Another problem with us is the money we waste painting the curbs yellow n black, the paint wears off pretty quickly and it looks a mess after 3 months or so. Maintaning it i.e. refreshing it after every 3 months is impossible in terms of capital hence its done once in 2 yrs or so giving a very tired old look to our roads, we should've learned by now that instead of wasting resources on curb painting( the west let this practice go long ago) we should go for fresh lane and border marking after every 6 months, entire cities will begin to look better if we start adopt this policy which by the way is a lot cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

still no testing being done by real people. This airport is so slow and late that its a joke, i force problems after its opened on the 14th of august.

2 months before opening of london heathrow terminal 5 back in 2007 they had a 1000 children of local colleges going through the airport like normal passengers trying to identify any airport problems crowds might create in the new terminal.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Awan68 said:


> The use of these loose blocks means our pavements are higher and with time these blocks become loose very quickly giving a very perverse look.


In UK they use standard kerb blocks laid in concrete foundation which of course hold the blocks in place. Once the tarmacing is done the blocks recieve additional 'grip' and don't move.





















With the concrete blocks being lighter colour they provide a nice near edge that helps drivers in giving peripheral referance. And I say again the quality of the blocks are below par and workmanship is also below par. This is hardly rocket science. And as you rightly say it gives Pak a rough, disordered look that makes it look more poorer and more underdeveloped then it really is.

If they built proper pavements, covered all electric, power, gas and cabling underground the whole country would begin to look more tidier and developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

Kaptaan said:


> In UK they use standard kerb blocks laid in concrete foundation which of course hold the blocks in place. Once the tarmacing is done the blocks recieve additional 'grip' and don't move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the concrete blocks being lighter colour they provide a nice near edge that helps drivers in giving peripheral referance. And I say again the quality of the blocks are below par and workmanship is also below par. This is hardly rocket science. And as you rightly say it gives Pak a rough, disordered look that makes it look more poorer and more underdeveloped then it really is.
> 
> If they built proper pavements, covered all electric, power, gas and cabling underground the whole country would begin to look more tidier and developed.


Yes, here they just rely on the soil behind the blocks to hold them in place, lol n i dont think conractors n govt officials here are unaware of this problem, i think they do this intentionally so that they get another contract quicker.......every thing has corruption n malintent at its base alas!!!.

I've heard of instances where officials receive kick backs to ignore proper sewerage system on roads so that the water destroys the roads quicker paving the way for a new contract n yes u r right its the fine little details that dont cost that much that differentiate our cities from the tidy western one's, like for intance they use machines over there to wash roads n vacum residual garbage every night which costs much much less than the thousands of human cleaners that are waving thier brooms about every morning here, stirring dust up....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The whole Pakistani "culture" look is getting out of hand..now they placed this ugly village door in the airport too...i hope its not permanent.















This is going to be seen as a local bazaar rather than an international airport to all the foreigners who come here. 

A more appropriate place for the truck art would be on the walls while leaving the airport, it would've had sort of a welcome to Pakistan feeling with it and would be a beautiful sight for foreigners especially. 

Having stuff like this inside the airport will give people more to be criticise, and that's the last thing we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Kaptaan said:


> Call me perfectionist but the quality of work is terrible - just utterly terrible and there is no excuse for this. Look at the kerb and pavement. Look at the gaps in the kerbing blocks, the pavement floor is not level, the pavement is not level with the road and all in all for something that is brand new this is disgusting. I have done block paving in my garden (am a keen gardner and DIY enthusiast) and I swear I did better than this even if it took time.
> 
> British kerbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we do simpe tings properly? *Sigh*


Exactly bro.
There would be so many faults that would appear in coming days.
Same is the case , that we bought an already built home, and we already have made the kitchen again, all the pipes are leaking so have to break the walls to reinstall pipes, ever door handle has been changed etc etc.
That how our society is:
First we didn't notice anything. For someone like me who pointed out these mistakes to someone like my father, I would sound completely stupid to him. He would not find fault with anything that is new and would say this is the ultimate 'Taraqi'.
For example if you take at the mosque of bahira town Lahore, people consider it height of architectural genius. Where as the reality is even Nayaar Ali dada is just a big name, because of the money he charge rather then then the talent people claim he is. There are mosques 1000 times more beautiful then that and the walls were left plain, nothing adoring the walls or the chandelier are mismatched, no proper cooling or ventilation system. What is the use when you can't even hide a.c . Mosques centuries old are more beautiful.
Now in Karachi he made the same mosque with slight alternation in design. For some who has not seen any better would consider it the height of luxury. Where as those who have seen other things, can see it's shortcomings.

As you say you are into gardening, I too have a huge love for gardening. It is my passion actually. Anyways I go to these friends and families big houses and farmhouses, which they spend so much money to keep them green and lush. People claim they have not seen anything better. If you see even the smallest of the small show garden at Chelsea flower show it would be more beautiful then any of what these rich people do in their gardens.
Take for example the greenhouse at gallo park . Firstly English make these greenhouse to protect tropical plants from cold. We have installed a.c to keep them inside because all of those plants are for outside and hardy in Lahore. If we are making cool greenhouse then we must plant what is exotic to us and not what is exotic to u.k. palms or banana plants are exotic to English while for us an air conditioned green house must have peonies, fushia etc etc. Anyways all imported butterflies are dead.
Even if we leave all that aside, maybe I am too critical lolx . But when I have seen the green houses at kew gardens, Eden project dome greenhouses and so many others which English were even making in 18th century. When I point this out that the tiniest greenhouse at Gallo is nothing compared to what is present in the world . People would deem me stupid. Some even call me nashukra.
The person who has seen and idolised the gardens such as hitcode gardens, bodnant gardens, the work of capability brown at chatsworth, thousands and thousands of others even smaller ones, how can I not get angry when people are contended with our stupid parks. Our parks of Lahore are on shambles, people didn't find any fault with them. They don't know what Japanese gardens are and they are proudly presenting you Japanese garden at race course.
People consider model town park as top class , where as in reality it is nothing.
Well we cannot beat the English in gardening. They are the nation of gardeners. But we are not even close. Look at the Italian, French and European gardens.
Look at the Hazori gardens in Lahore fort, or the smallest gardens. They are trying to ruin it in every which way. One thing is our obsession with palms, palms were not used in Mughal gardens. Mughal gardens have formality , structure, sections and water. They are totally destroying it.
I shudder at the though once shahbaz sheriff offered to remove all trees along the canal and replace them with palm trees. For good sake why are we not planting our native trees that provide much needed shade, oxygen, greenery.

Like this orange train and metro in Lahore are so ill designed and worse architect tgat ever existed. I just wished that they would not do this project, until some sensible leader would give us a nice interconnecting subway system. I hate the pmlq but their design of Lahore subway is 1000 times better then this monstrosity. It pains me but even Delhi metro is better. 
And people say Taraqi ho Rahi hai.
People say Lahore ko upper se Dekho, developed city lagti hai.
Jin ke poor khandan ne khabhi Paris nhn Dekha, they declare that Lahore is Paris.
When you disagree, they say you cannot ever be happy with anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> The whole Pakistani "culture" look is getting out of hand..now they placed this ugly village door in the airport too...i hope its not permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be seen as a local bazaar rather than an international airport to all the foreigners who come here.
> 
> A more appropriate place for the truck art would be on the walls while leaving the airport, it would've had sort of a welcome to Pakistan feeling with it and would be a beautiful sight for foreigners especially.
> 
> Having stuff like this inside the airport will give people more to be criticise, and that's the last thing we want.


I think this is the only good thing going on. This looks only 1 wall . Truck art is something we are very proud of. Nothing better to showcase our culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

This airport cost increased to $1 billion (from $400m) and under construction from 2004-05. Now compare that with new Lahore airport expansion which will be bigger then ISB airport and also more modern. Will be completed in 2 years and cost $386m....

Corruption is written all over new ISB airport. As projects get delayed, more and more corruption happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## murtaza12

Got this off FB as well. Like all the other pictures I post here lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ocelot

Kaptaan said:


> Why can't we do simpe tings properly? *Sigh*



Chronic lethargy. "Khair hai. Koi baat nahi. Sab chalta hai" attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Quality control is zero.


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Kaptaan said:


> In UK they use standard kerb blocks laid in concrete foundation which of course hold the blocks in place. Once the tarmacing is done the blocks recieve additional 'grip' and don't move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the concrete blocks being lighter colour they provide a nice near edge that helps drivers in giving peripheral referance. And I say again the quality of the blocks are below par and workmanship is also below par. This is hardly rocket science. And as you rightly say it gives Pak a rough, disordered look that makes it look more poorer and more underdeveloped then it really is.
> 
> If they built proper pavements, covered all electric, power, gas and cabling underground the whole country would begin to look more tidier and developed.



Not just this power needs to be devolved to the towns and cities, and city planning laws need to be desperately implemented.


Houses and shops that encroach or overhang public areas need to be removed

Every street needs utilities like water, electricity, sewage, and communications being placed under the roads
Standardisation of road and pavement sizes, as well as markings and materials.

Important developments like Doctor surgeries, schools, parks, and police stations, need to be spread out and placed every X number of homes rather than all being clumped in one (usually rich) area.
Its not exactly hard to implement, and we've seen how such laws can be successful in Pakistan. Just look at Bahria Town and other private housing schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> The whole Pakistani "culture" look is getting out of hand..now they placed this ugly village door in the airport too...i hope its not permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be seen as a local bazaar rather than an international airport to all the foreigners who come here.
> 
> A more appropriate place for the truck art would be on the walls while leaving the airport, it would've had sort of a welcome to Pakistan feeling with it and would be a beautiful sight for foreigners especially.
> 
> Having stuff like this inside the airport will give people more to be criticise, and that's the last thing we want.




I agree with you completely, truck art looks good on trucks and not in a supposedly modern airport. Architects go by the philosophy of 'form follows function'. If there is no function of any decoration it is useless and will look gaudy. 

Also 'less is more' less clutter means more space and open areas, unhindered open views.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Introvert

*Capital residents suggest naming airport after Edhi, Quaid*

With less than a month remaining till some of the biggest passenger planes in the world land at the New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA), a new race has begun: what should the airport be called?

Last week, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif set up a special committee with a single task – propose a new name for the airport. The debate has taken a new turn on the streets of the capital and online over what should the new name of the facility be, especially after an NA panel finalised a name.

Streets say ‘Edhi’

In the capital, which will be the primary beneficiary of the new airport, everyone seems excited about the new facility.

But everyone has a different answer to the simple question about the new name for the airport.

A large number of ordinary people whom The Express Tribune spoke to, wanted the new airport to be named after renowned social worker Abdul Sattar Edhi.

“It would be a befitting tribute to name the airport after Edhi who served the poor regardless of their cast, colour or creed,” said Ahmed, an Islamabad resident.

But others also suggested that it should be named Quaid-i-Azam, or after the country’s first prime minister Liaquat Ali Khan.

Some even offered untraditional choices such as Pakistan’s first Nobel Laureate Dr Abdus Salam. Others still wanted it to be named after the man who helped give the country a nuclear bomb, Dr Abdul Qadeer Khan.

Some people also thought that the airport should be simply named ‘Islamabad International Airport’. One suggested naming it Gandhara or Potohar. The former the civilisation which existed in the area and ruins are located in nearby Taxila while the other is the name of the region where some parts of the airport fall in. Some even suggested Baba Guru Nanak or Ranjeet Singh – an ode to the birthplace of Sikhism and one of the most well-known rulers of the region.

One person also jokingly suggested naming the airport after former Army Chief Raheel Shareef while another suggested that the airport should be named after the man who initiated the project in the first place, former dictator General (retired) Pervez Musharraf.

Another resident said that whatever the name, it should be something which all Pakistanis can relate to, hence it should not be named after politicians from a single political party, as he alluded to how the current airport and a road in Rawalpindi were named after former prime minister Benazir Bhutto under the reign of Pakistan Peoples Party.

NA panel suggestions

Meanwhile, the topic of naming the airport was hotly debated in a meeting of the National Assembly Standing Committee on Rules of Procedure and Privileges at the Parliament House on Thursday.

The committee, chaired by MNA Junaid Anwar Chaudhry, passed a resolution unanimously recommending that the name of the new Islamabad Airport should be “Quaid-i-Azam International Airport”.

Online debate

The decision over a new name has also generated heated debates on social media over the new name.

“New Islamabad Airport deserves a historical name …Gandhara International, 3,000 years old …” wrote Mahr Wains as he posted pictures of the Taxila ruins.

“There is already an airport which is associated with Quaid [-e-Azam], they should change the name of Karachi’s airport now,” said Nadir Daman over naming the Islamabad airport after the founder of the nation.

“Doesn’t make sense to have two airports on Quaid’s name, either the capital or his city of birth,” he added.

“New Islamabad Airport to be named ‘Quaid-i-Azam International Airport’. Why can’t we name it Edhi International Airport,” asked Kamran Yousaf on microblogging site Twitter on Friday.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1463547/capital-residents-suggest-naming-airport-edhi-quaid/


----------



## ghazi52

Name for the airport........

There are plenty. It's just that our history books don't mention them as much to the public let alone these illiterate politicians.

Mohammad Ali Bogra (Massive economic and social reforming PM)
Fatima Jinnah (Democratic activist and sister of Jinnah)
Chaudry Rehmat Ali (His name was under consideration)
Liaqat Ali Khan (First Prime Minister)
Sir Syed Ahmed Khan 
Sir Sultan Muhammad Agha Khan I (Muslim League founder)
Ayub Khan (Founder of Islamabad)

And those are just political figures. They could have named them by location (Marghalla or Gandhara or Kushan or Saptasindhu). They could have named them after deserving citizens (Edhi or Ansar Burney). They had a mess of options but they chose to act like the boring, status quo people they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

@ghazi52 another member suggested we should name it after Chaudhry Rehmat Ali and i think he's right,he doesn't get enough recognition for what he did.This should definitely be named after him something like CRA international.What are your thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cringe said:


> @ghazi52 another member suggested we should name it after Chaudhry Rehmat Ali and i think he's right,he doesn't get enough recognition for what he did.This should definitely be named after him something like CRA international.What are your thoughts.



Fair enough.

6 mins ·
The new Islamabad International Airport named as Quaid-e-Azam International Airport. The National Assembly Standing Committee on Rules of Procedure and Privileges has unanimously recommended while passing a resolution that the name of new Islamabad Airport should be* Quaid-e-Azam International Airport.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

ghazi52 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 6 mins ·
> The new Islamabad International Airport named as Quaid-e-Azam International Airport. The National Assembly Standing Committee on Rules of Procedure and Privileges has unanimously recommended while passing a resolution that the name of new Islamabad Airport should be* Quaid-e-Azam International Airport.*



With respect we already have Karachi Airport named for him.

I would have preferred Liaquat Ali Khan or Ayub Khan International

If we really couldnt make our minds up, just Islamabad International Airport could have worked too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Kash_Ninja said:


> With respect we already have Karachi Airport named for him.
> 
> I would have preferred Liaquat Ali Khan or Ayub Khan International
> 
> If we really couldnt make our minds up, just Islamabad International Airport could have worked too



It was already decided as Liaqat Ali khan not sure why this debate and review by tabar choor government


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid render

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


>



There are now planning to add another runway and additional land being acquired


----------



## khanasifm

Will opening on Aug 14 be another Lowari tunnel inauguration by tabar choor or they will complete it on time ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Introvert said:


> *Capital residents suggest naming airport after Edhi, Quaid*
> 
> With less than a month remaining till some of the biggest passenger planes in the world land at the New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA), a new race has begun: what should the airport be called?
> 
> Last week, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif set up a special committee with a single task – propose a new name for the airport. The debate has taken a new turn on the streets of the capital and online over what should the new name of the facility be, especially after an NA panel finalised a name.
> 
> Streets say ‘Edhi’
> 
> In the capital, which will be the primary beneficiary of the new airport, everyone seems excited about the new facility.
> 
> But everyone has a different answer to the simple question about the new name for the airport.
> 
> A large number of ordinary people whom The Express Tribune spoke to, wanted the new airport to be named after renowned social worker Abdul Sattar Edhi.
> 
> “It would be a befitting tribute to name the airport after Edhi who served the poor regardless of their cast, colour or creed,” said Ahmed, an Islamabad resident.
> 
> But others also suggested that it should be named Quaid-i-Azam, or after the country’s first prime minister Liaquat Ali Khan.
> 
> Some even offered untraditional choices such as Pakistan’s first Nobel Laureate Dr Abdus Salam. Others still wanted it to be named after the man who helped give the country a nuclear bomb, Dr Abdul Qadeer Khan.
> 
> Some people also thought that the airport should be simply named ‘Islamabad International Airport’. One suggested naming it Gandhara or Potohar. The former the civilisation which existed in the area and ruins are located in nearby Taxila while the other is the name of the region where some parts of the airport fall in. Some even suggested Baba Guru Nanak or Ranjeet Singh – an ode to the birthplace of Sikhism and one of the most well-known rulers of the region.
> 
> One person also jokingly suggested naming the airport after former Army Chief Raheel Shareef while another suggested that the airport should be named after the man who initiated the project in the first place, former dictator General (retired) Pervez Musharraf.
> 
> Another resident said that whatever the name, it should be something which all Pakistanis can relate to, hence it should not be named after politicians from a single political party, as he alluded to how the current airport and a road in Rawalpindi were named after former prime minister Benazir Bhutto under the reign of Pakistan Peoples Party.
> 
> NA panel suggestions
> 
> Meanwhile, the topic of naming the airport was hotly debated in a meeting of the National Assembly Standing Committee on Rules of Procedure and Privileges at the Parliament House on Thursday.
> 
> The committee, chaired by MNA Junaid Anwar Chaudhry, passed a resolution unanimously recommending that the name of the new Islamabad Airport should be “Quaid-i-Azam International Airport”.
> 
> Online debate
> 
> The decision over a new name has also generated heated debates on social media over the new name.
> 
> “New Islamabad Airport deserves a historical name …Gandhara International, 3,000 years old …” wrote Mahr Wains as he posted pictures of the Taxila ruins.
> 
> “There is already an airport which is associated with Quaid [-e-Azam], they should change the name of Karachi’s airport now,” said Nadir Daman over naming the Islamabad airport after the founder of the nation.
> 
> “Doesn’t make sense to have two airports on Quaid’s name, either the capital or his city of birth,” he added.
> 
> “New Islamabad Airport to be named ‘Quaid-i-Azam International Airport’. Why can’t we name it Edhi International Airport,” asked Kamran Yousaf on microblogging site Twitter on Friday.
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/1463547/capital-residents-suggest-naming-airport-edhi-quaid/




To me there are just two obvious options.

If you want to name it on some personality, name it EDHI, Edhi International Airport.

However i will prefer not to name it after a personality. Then depending on its location i would like it to be named GANDHARA, Gandhara International Airport. 


@Kaptaan what do you think about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Tbh,nothing impressive about the airport.
Nothing is standing out.No wow factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Tbh,nothing impressive about the airport.
> Nothing is standing out.No wow factor.











How about this.

__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## protest

Not my place but how come this is taking so much time to finish? Its not even an huge airport by any standards these days.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

ghazi52 said:


> How about this.
> 
> __


Complete hoga tou koi shakal samnay aye hi.
Lekin men overall baat kr raha hun..bus nai cheez bana di hai koi innovation ya wow factor wala kuch nahi dala.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

latest updates. 








































MashAllah beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

I heard that the official opening of this airport which was supposed to be for August 14th has been delayed indefinitely... any truth to this??


----------



## HariPrasad

Nice pictures.


----------



## sparten

Clutch said:


> I heard that the official opening of this airport which was supposed to be for August 24th has been delayed indefinitely... any truth to this??


Yes. Until Shahbaz takes over.


----------



## AntiToxic

ghazi52 said:


> ...



Congratulations... but frankly speaking not upto the internationl standards. i have seen some better looking domestic airports than this.... it's capital Airport.. desrve better than this..


----------



## ghazi52

Better than JFK. New York


----------



## BATMAN

This is most nonsense idea. Must be some bureaucrat on Indian payroll hired by Zardari taking such decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

AntiToxic said:


> Congratulations... but frankly speaking not upto the internationl standards. i have seen some better looking domestic airports than this.... it's capital Airport.. desrve better than this..



trust an indian to mess things up. this is not make in india. this is pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

New security at NIIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chand mukhra

ghazi52 said:


> New security at NIIA


is this guy from bulblay? chuppee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Active and smart.


----------



## Chand mukhra

ghazi52 said:


> Active and smart.


yeah bilkul bulblay wala butt sahib hay. 
naya airport naye sohnay sohnay smart chehray lagaoo yeah kaya ugli magli mota laga diya hay. koi hal nahi mulak ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Again delayed to December 2017. 97% of airport complete but not roads.


----------



## Clutch

BATMAN said:


> This is most nonsense idea. Must be some bureaucrat on Indian payroll hired by Zardari taking such decisions.



That truck art looks ridiculous and out of place.. Whoever came up with that idea needs to be fired... thankfully it's just ornamental and can be changed easily...


----------



## Kabira




----------



## ZEYA

Dire need of well educated interior designer this airport look like dullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

ZEYA said:


> Dire need of well educated interior designer this airport look like dullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


I beg to differ. I think the airport looks great. Nice clean lines and the heart and soul of the building is the people using it. When it has an ambiance it will be amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ocelot

Frankly it looks very average. Pakistanis in posh societies design more jaw-dropping houses than this. Lahore's Emporium mall is probably better than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

All the people who are saying it does not look that great or its dull.Does it really matter it is a airport not a tourist attraction.As long as your baggage comes out quick and you dont have to line up for ever at passport control its good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Over all the airport is okay - and brilliant compared to the WW2 vintage Chaklala. However the ATC building is a joke. Who designed it? 10 year old? ATC buildings offer a chance to design a *iconic *marker to the airport but not in this case.


----------



## The Sandman

Kaptaan said:


> Over all the airport is okay - and brilliant compared to the WW2 vintage Chaklala. However the ATC building is a joke. Who designed it? 10 year old? ATC buildings offer a chance to design a *iconic *marker to the airport but not in this case.


That black one is sooo beautiful! i wish they had hired creative people for designing Islamabad airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Btw guys what more u expect in 800Million USD?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Major Sam said:


> Btw guys what more u expect in 800Million USD?


Yeh I agree. That is not a lot of money. In other countries they would have spent ten times more. I guess we can hope in future they knock that ugly ATC thing down and give us a iconic tower that grabs our attention as you land.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Why name an airport, with a useless runway, after a philanthropist who slept on a old sofa?

This is contrary to my original wish.


----------



## Danish saleem

i think its first step, too much room available for modernization ! so take it as first step is guys.


----------



## Arsalan

Kaptaan said:


> Over all the airport is okay - and brilliant compared to the WW2 vintage Chaklala. However the ATC building is a joke. Who designed it? 10 year old? ATC buildings offer a chance to design a *iconic *marker to the airport but not in this case.


Come on man, its not that bad!






Whats wrong with this really?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

it has to be in this color why they changed it into golden?


----------



## ghazi52

__

Pics Cant explain the Natural beauty ..which Surrounds NIIA... Amazingly beautiful view from Airport ...Runways... Green Hills.... beautiful Landscape.... !!

1.Mall/Food Courts/Play Area is Under construction Near Masjid/Parking.

2.Hotels: 3 Plots Sold by CAA for Hotels. 1 is purchased by PC group of Hotels & 1 by Grand Hayyat
on 1 Plot construction just started but cant confirm the name of Brand.

Render of hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

So it's delayed till ?? Nov/Dec of 2017??


----------



## Sully3

khanasifm said:


> There are now planning to add another runway and additional land being acquired


someone in the army told me a few months ago the new airports runway are too close to each other and are a disaster waiting to happen, he said even if the ingrate the airport it won't be able to run at full capacity as only one runway will be operational. 

so i guess they've finally decided that the two run ways were too close to each other


----------



## murtaza12

khanasifm said:


> So it's delayed till ?? Nov/Dec of 2017??


It'll open in December after the link road is complete and testing for flight ops has been done.


Sully3 said:


> someone in the army told me a few months ago the new airports runway are too close to each other and are a disaster waiting to happen, he said even if the ingrate the airport it won't be able to run at full capacity as only one runway will be operational.
> 
> so i guess they've finally decided that the two run ways were too close to each other


There will be no disasters. Having two runways close to each other simply means they can't be used simultaneously like they were initially planning to have them, both will be open but only one can be used at a specific time. For example: if there is a landing on the left runway, an aircraft wanting to take off will hold short of the right runway and takeoff once the left runway has been vacated.


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

She is checking her weight on scale.








Test flight. Inauguration may happen before Dec. but no official decision yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Isb new airport is looking much better now...coming of age....


----------



## khanasifm

murtaza12 said:


> It'll open in December after the link road is complete and testing for flight ops has been done. There will be no disasters. Having two runways close to each other simply means they can't be used simultaneously like they were initially planning to have them, both will be open but only one can be used at a specific time. For example: if there is a landing on the left runway, an aircraft wanting to take off will hold short of the right runway and takeoff once the left runway has been vacated.



So basically you have one runway the other one is useless as simultaneous ops not possible example chicago and Dulles has more than 4/5 runways and all can operate simultaneously so every minute 4/5 take offs and every two minute apart so do the math how many in 24 hours 

Anyway it can only happen in South Asia


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> She is checking her weight on scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test flight. Inauguration may happen before Dec. but no official decision yet.



December ?? May happen ??? The delay is due to connection / link road ?? Nha ?? Per newspapers and not airport completion, also water, power etc


----------



## murtaza12

khanasifm said:


> December ?? May happen ??? The delay is due to connection / link road ?? Nha ?? Per newspapers and not airport completion, also water, power etc


Water and power issues have been addressed. 

Testing of flight ops such as the one being done in the picture, and the completion of the link road are causing delays.


----------



## Arsalan

khanasifm said:


> December ?? May happen ??? The delay is due to connection / link road ?? Nha ?? Per newspapers and not airport completion, also water, power etc


Work was being done on war footings as mian sahib wanted to cut the ribbon on this one on August 14. With NS gone, they are going to take their time now. 4th delay this one? Or is it the third? Cant remember!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Trial and Test for Employees of PIA, ANF, ASF, and FIA at New Islamabad International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mdcp

Officials needs customer service training and better attitude so passenger can benefit else building alone wont make difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.





























_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

The basic design is very good. The setting is fantastic with beautiful backdrop. It's the simple things that let it down. Poor colour coordination. some shoddy work as well. Other than that it's looking good. It will make a great change from old Islamabad airport which was competing to be the worse airport in the world. Looking foward to landing there next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Will old airport be only used by paf ? Or just be used for domestics flight ??


----------



## murtaza12

khanasifm said:


> Will old airport be only used by paf ? Or just be used for domestics flight ??


By PAF mainly and for VIP flights.


----------



## Arsalan

So guys, ANOTHER 14 August came and went by!!

UPDATES? Specially the people who were CONFIRMING that the airport will be opened on 14th of August FOR SURE?



Arsalan said:


> I LOVE seeing this picture every few months in the name of progress/development


----------



## murtaza12

Arsalan said:


> So guys, ANOTHER 14 August came and went by!!
> 
> UPDATES? Specially the people who were CONFIRMING that the airport will be opened on 14th of August FOR SURE?


December opening. No guarantee though [emoji14]


----------



## khanasifm

What is the official date now for actual operations starting at the new airport ?? Any specific dates for inauguration announced yet?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

khanasifm said:


> What is the official date now for actual operations starting at the new airport ?? Any specific dates for inauguration announced yet?



December this year, no date yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Tesky said:


> December this year, no date yet.


Hmmm, so THIS is the latest development. The whole project have started to sound more and more like Nandipur now!


----------



## ghazi52

The airport consists of *90 check in counters and a parking facility for 2 000 vehicles car *parking for 22 000 vehicles a covered plaza area for 200 cars a control tower maintenance hangar a 15 gate terminal with ten remote gates a four star hotel convention centre duty free shops food court two runways six taxiways five aprons 15 passenger boarding bridges runway lightening system *CATE III 150KMT cargo handling facility* and 42 immigration counters.

The new airport had also introduced the highest baggage security system in the country five levels of security screening process for luggage.

*New Islamabad International Airport would be opened for traffic by the end of current year*, Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Sheikh Aftab Ahmed told National Assembly on Thursday. Answering the question of Ms Khalida Mansoor, he said the main features of airside infrastructure includes main and emergency runways, taxiways and apron for parking of 28 aircraft, including 15 passenger boarding bridges, cargo apron for parking of 3 aircraft, state apron for parking of 2 aircraft and aircraft maintenance apron.

He said the airport has numerous allied facilities including Airfield Lighting System, Navigational Aids, Hydrant Refuelinc System, Air Traffic Control & Fire Crash Resale buildings, Radio & Radar building, Water Works, Sewerage Treatment Plant and a Cargo Complex.
Likewise, the Passenger Terminal Building has a capacity to handle 9 million passenger per annum and includes systems for baggage handling flight information & display, elevators, escalators, travelators, fire alarm and fire protection system, heating ventilation & air conditioning system, data centers, communication systems, PABX, wireless LAN and many other systems essential for modem day airport operations.

The new Islamabad International Airport would be able to handle all modern commercial aircraft including Airbus 319, 320, 321, 330, 340, 350, 380 and Boeing 737, 747, 757, 767, 777, 787 etc, he added.

http://pakobserver.net/new-islamabad...open-december/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


>


_
"Money Changer"?_
Did they mean "Currency Exchange"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shjliu

LA se Karachi said:


> _"Money Changer"?_
> Did they mean "Currency Exchange"?


that is US or western way, but in Asia, we change money, just kidding, but everyone knows what that means!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

shjliu said:


> that is US or western way, but in Asia, we change money, just kidding, but everyone knows what that means!




I know. I was just poking a little fun at what is a pretty nice airport. 

It's also a simple fix. I'm nitpicking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: National Highway Authority (NHA) spokesman Kashif Zaman told APP on Monday that the construction work of 25.6 kilometres Peshawar Mor—New Islamabad Airport Metro Bus Service is going smoothly and it is expected that the project would be completed by November this year.
He said that to ensure timely completion of the 15 billion rupees project, it has been divided into four packages including Package-I from Peshawar Mor to NUST, Package-II from NUST to GT Road, Package-III from GT Road to Motorway Interchange and Package-IV from Motorway Interchange to New airport.
He said that on Package-I, over 55 per cent civil work has been completed while its electro-mechanical works are at the procurement stage. As far as Package-II is concerned, it’s 30 per cent civil work has been completed and the electromechanical works are at the procurement stage. He added that on Package-III, 19 per cent civil work is completed while the electromechanical works are at the procurement stage. On Package-IV 72 per cent progress has been achieved on civil works and the electromechanical works are at procurement stage, he said.
The length of Package-I is 8 kilometres, length of Package-II is 3.8 kilometres, length of Package-III is 8.3 kilometres while Package-IV is 5.5 kilometres long.
Giving a breakup of the package-wise expenditure of the project, he said that the cost of the four packages would be Rs 6.58 billion, 5.5 billion, Rs 1.38 billion and 1.63 billion respectively.
The NHA spokesman said that the work on Packages-IV had started in June last year, on Package-III in March this year and work on packages I and II started in April 2017.
The project will have 9 bus stations including NHA Station, G-10 Station, NUST Station, G-1 Station, GT Road Station, Badana Kalan Station, M1-M2 Junction Station and Airport Station. The project will have 12 bridges, 26 culverts and 11 underpasses.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## defence_analyst

Nice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

..








..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

1980s style airport.

What the hell?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Bahio ab tu koi jawab b ni dyta!
Where are all those who were CHALLENGING that the airport will FINALLY be opened on August 14, 2017 (AFTER TWO YEARS OF DELAYS)

Should i start tagging those people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New date is December 25.


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> New date is December 25.



Oh boy keep going on and on ... last news item in newspaper was November end ???


----------



## Pakistansdefender

5 Saal ppp government ,
Taqreeban 5 Saal pmln government ,

Yeah 14 August bhi guzar gai.
Wah we Allah, yeah Teri mumlikat-e-khudadad.
Is ke logon aur politicians ko aqal da, ah Allah.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Last 10 years have been dark ages for Pakistan time flies as our nation falls an fails to progress due to PPP and PML and that is exactly why these elements were reimported back and imposed on Pakistan from outside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Last 10 years have been dark ages for Pakistan time flies as our nation falls an fails to progress due to PPP and PML and that is exactly why these elements were reimported back and imposed on Pakistan from outside



Stop [emoji113] voting them in power when people accept they are corrupt but still openly say we will still vote for them nawaz and zardari the u/they deserve them no complaining 

I was speaking to someone recently about NA-120 nawaz is expected to win again because vote based on cast butt/Kashmiri etc not party policy 

 so this will keep going on except kpk where all major parties were kicked out when they did not deliver now let's see what is he mandate 

Country is failing because Punjab and sindh are electing corrupt based on cast Bhutto is dead but he was from Sindh so is nawaz but he is Kashmiri/Punjabi etc etc Baloch is totally Illiterate the only part where they do vote are based on ethilnicity balochi/Pathan etc

Anyway end of story move on the Isb airport or what ever they are calling it now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilawal Bhutto

This was really unneeded. It's so far from Isloo.  What will happen to ISB?


----------



## SQ8

PakhtunBradar said:


> This was really unneeded. It's so far from Isloo.  What will happen to ISB?


Please do a read on why airports are made to be far away from most metropolitan centers including noise levels, danger stations and traffic crunches. In ten years, Islamabad will end up surrounding this airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## defence_analyst

PakhtunBradar said:


> This was really unneeded. It's so far from Isloo.  What will happen to ISB?



Its just outside ISB borders in south east near Dhok Chaudrian in Attock district. In 10 years Attock will have dozens of housing societies where they will wrongfully marketed as Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilawal Bhutto

Oscar said:


> Please do a read on why airports are made to be far away from most metropolitan centers including noise levels, danger stations and traffic crunches. In ten years, Islamabad will end up surrounding this airport.



I have my own experience. Most airports are built within city boundaries. You are right about noise pollution, I have experience. But still it would've ideal if the New Airport would've been 5-7 miles closer



Gunah-e-Kabira said:


> Its just outside ISB borders in south east near Dhok Chaudrian in Attock district. In 10 years Attock will have dozens of housing societies where they will wrongfully marketed as Islamabad.



You mean Peshawar haha. The new F-120 Al-Khyber Housing Society... as Islamabad stretches westwards.


----------



## ghazi52

Mosque.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New Islamabad Airport Under Construction to be Operational in December this year *
*



































*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *New Islamabad Airport Under Construction to be Operational in December this year *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ok will check in December

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*

Work being done at New Islamabad International Airport*
*




























*

*

Master plan of New Islamabad international airport *
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

that's nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

bacho said:


> ts just outside ISB borders in south east near Dhok Chaudrian in Attock district. In 10 years *Attock* will have dozens of housing societies where they will wrongfully marketed as Islamabad.


What would be wrong with that - if indeed people in Attock did that?


----------



## khanasifm

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *
> 
> Work being done at New Islamabad International Airport*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Master plan of New Islamabad international airport *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Paf reservation ?? Looks like a flight worth of aircraft

Two runways plus one taxi where they will put the third runway part of extension ??


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

New #Islamabad International Airport Expansion Design can be extended to all 3 sides in future according to the needs of Airport #Pakistan


----------



## imranyounus

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *
> Work being done at New Islamabad International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Master plan of New Islamabad international airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 what is the strip in right side. it looks like a runway but is out side the boundary wall. further some part of it looks to b on the lack.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
New Islamabad international airport under construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

when is this thing opening... current Islamabad airport is disgrace for whole nation


----------



## Imran Khan

@Eagle


Mr.Nair said:


> Mumbai airport is having good artistic collection...more over Mumbai airport has the best ceiling i have ever seen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi airport also connected to metro rail.I am not sure if islamabad has such proposal in future.I believe Delhi airport will be within 10th busiest airports in the world,5 years from now, as it is growing 21% and currently handling more than 55 million passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_busiest_airports_by_passenger_traffic
> 
> 
> 
> Another art form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Solomon2 @CHACHA"G" @HAIDER @Farah Sohail @Vapnope @Spring Onion @Imran Khan @RealNapster @Devil Soul @NOWorNEVER @Jf Thunder @313ghazi


you must be grow up bro . every thread abut pakistani development you bring tons of indian media . what is wrong with you ? do not tag me again please .

@Oscar @WebMaster please clean this tread and remove indian contest from here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mr.Nair said:


> My dear, i am suggesting how your new airport can improve in artistic angle...


no you are not tum humy chutiya bana rahy ho simply . a thread abut any pakistnai issue you flood it with indian pics videos is not suggestion but chutiyapa .i watch your thread abut india and was fan of them but you lose respect with this cheap acts now .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Off topic posters are now banned from thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *
> Work being done at New Islamabad International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Master plan of New Islamabad international airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's sooooo disgusting and cringy....yyuck... I would puke



Oscar said:


> Please do a read on why airports are made to be far away from most metropolitan centers including noise levels, danger stations and traffic crunches. In ten years, Islamabad will end up surrounding this airport.



Yeah it is really important to contain the city in its bounds do not let it grow like rogue urban mammoth and especially towards an airport. In most of the modern cities the airports are made outside of cities and no one wants to live in close proximity of an airport but in Pakistan..it actually not followed especially by the real estate builders and I saw some brochures and bill boards about new residential areas boasting of their proximity to the airport..and I was like WTF..It is considered a negative point world over. I don't know if Pakistanis are air-travelling so frequently that they really need to live inside the disturbance/danger zone.


----------



## defence_analyst

war&peace said:


> Yeah it is really important to contain the city in its bounds do not let it grow like rogue urban mammoth and especially towards an airport. In most of the modern cities the airports are made outside of cities and no one wants to live in close proximity of an airport but in Pakistan..it actually not followed especially by the real estate builders and I saw some brochures and bill boards about new residential areas boasting of their proximity to the airport..and I was like WTF..It is considered a negative point world over. I don't know if Pakistanis are air-travelling so frequently that they really need to live inside the disturbance/danger zone.



They market it to overseas Pakistanis.


----------



## war&peace

Mr.Nair said:


> I think they try to copy Mumbai airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vord @CriticalThought @Areesh @hussain0216 @war&peace @Pluralist @Syed.Ali.Haider @Windjammer @Lahore_PAF @snow lake @Moonlight @Well.wisher @Muhammad Omar


It has nothing to do with Mumbai directly at least, this comes from the famous Pakistani truck art...which I really find disgusting and abhorring as it stresses my eyes. I like minimalistic modern aerodynamically bodies with one or two colors ...mostly some tint/shade of grey. However, truck drivers like it and even in Australia people love these designs so a tram in Melbourne runs with Pakistani truck art (not indian, Pakistani truck art)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
New Islamabad international airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New #Islamabad Airport constructed by #CSCEC is integrated with modern conveyor system that will reduce waiting time for luggage collection.*
*




*


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MBT 3000

Have there been corruption in it


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New #Islamabad Airport constructed by #CSCEC is integrated with modern conveyor system that will reduce waiting time for luggage collection.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New Islamabad Airport constructed by China State Construction Engineering Corporation is undergoing System integration*
*

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

BATMAN said:


> This is most nonsense idea. Must be some bureaucrat on Indian payroll hired by Zardari taking such decisions.



Whats wrong with it ? Its beautiful.


----------



## BATMAN

Well.wisher said:


> Whats wrong with it ? Its beautiful.



You have different standards of beauty than mine.


----------



## Well.wisher

BATMAN said:


> You have different standards of beauty than mine.


Maybe u wanted some beach scenery over there , i guess trucks r okay ..


----------



## BATMAN

Well.wisher said:


> Maybe u wanted some beach scenery over there , i guess trucks r okay ..


No. I wanted, some Pakistani architect should have been consulted before awarding contract of billions to truck painters, to make a place look ugly, which is usually sold for many hundred thousands for advertisement purpose.
I would surely like to know the name of the person, who took this idiotic decision and the money spent on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

BATMAN said:


> No. I wanted some Pakistani architect should have been consulted before awarding contract of billions o truck painters, to make a place look ugly, which is usually sold for many hundred thousands for advertisement purpose.
> I would surely like to know the name of the person, who took this idiotic decision and the money spent on it.



Sorry ... its a secret between me n him . I will never tell you his name .


----------



## BATMAN

Well.wisher said:


> Sorry ... its a secret between me n him . I will never tell you his name .



I said... I like to know. I never said... I'm dying to know.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Do you think it will make it for December date ??


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

khanasifm said:


> Do you think it will make it for December date ??


Na No Never...


----------



## VCheng

That seems like a decent airport to fly into compared to the present one.



STRANGER BIRD said:


>


----------



## khanasifm

STRANGER BIRD said:


> Na No Never...



Why ? 

The airport is said to be 97-97% complete it’s the access and route by nha that’s the issue?? 

Correct ?


----------



## khanasifm

https://tribune.com.pk/story/154056...ort-may-not-open-next-year-officials-suggest/


----------



## Arsalan

khanasifm said:


> Why ?
> 
> The airport is said to be 97-97% complete it’s the access and route by nha that’s the issue??
> 
> Correct ?


Bakwas!!

They said that in 2015, then 2016 then for August 2017 and now for December. There is work still to be done and there is no urgency once again (there was urgency in August since NS wanted to inaugurate it but then he was disqualified and disgraced, rest is history!)



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That seems like a decent airport to fly into compared to the present one.


The present one is a disgrace!
Mutan have much better airport than the existing Isb airport, lolz!


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> The present one is a disgrace!
> Mutan have much better airport than the existing Isb airport, lolz!



The problems in Pakistan airports are not as much due to the facilities and infrastructure, as they are due to the services (or lack thereof) and the petty officialdom running amok. Building grander airports solves only some of the problems.


----------



## Arsalan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The problems in Pakistan airports are not as much due to the facilities and infrastructure, as they are due to the services (or lack thereof) and the petty officialdom running amok. Building grander airports solves only some of the problems.


Agreed! And the fun part is, THIS do not even need a lot of investment to improve on.


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Agreed! And the fun part is, THIS do not even need a lot of investment to improve on.



It is no fun to watch certain passengers being greeted by certain people and bypassing lines at immigration and customs, specially after a long flight. Leaving the country is just as troublesome. I do not see that changing anytime soon, sadly.


----------



## Arsalan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It is no fun to watch certain passengers being greeted by certain people and bypassing lines at immigration and customs, specially after a long flight. Leaving the country is just as troublesome. I do not see that changing anytime soon, sadly.


Or seeing porters jumping on the cargo belts to collect cargo of some certain people. However i will keep hoping that it will change for good someday and will keep playing my part to do that. 

BTW, this was in Isb airport. I have noticed that Lahore airport and its services are MUCH better compared to Isb. Dont know why!


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Or seeing porters jumping on the cargo belts to collect cargo of some certain people. However i will keep hoping that it will change for good someday and will keep playing my part to do that.
> 
> BTW, this was in Isb airport. I have noticed that Lahore airport and its services are MUCH better compared to Isb. Dont know why!



The problem is for visitors who see this happening and the apathetic acceptance by the people all around that mars the image immeasurably. The funny thing is when the same passengers disembark at the other international end of their journey and are perfectly happy obeying rules and queues.

Yes, Lahore airport is better than Islamabad's, but not by much, relative to internationally accepted norms. The problem remains more with the people than with the infrastructure, in my view.


----------



## Arsalan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The problem is for visitors who see this happening and the apathetic acceptance by the people all around that mars the image immeasurably. The funny thing is when the same passengers disembark at the other international end of their journey and are perfectly happy obeying rules and queues.
> 
> Yes, Lahore airport is better than Islamabad's, but not by much, relative to internationally accepted norms. The problem remains more with the people than with the infrastructure, in my view.


It have to do more with disciplining!

And i disagree, Lahore airport in terms of infrastructure as well as services is MUCH better than Islamabad. There is a HUGE difference. You do not see the problems mentioned above in Lahore (very rare at least)


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> It have to do more with disciplining!
> 
> And i disagree, Lahore airport in terms of infrastructure as well as services is MUCH better than Islamabad. There is a HUGE difference. You do not see the problems mentioned above in Lahore (very rare at least)



I use Lahore far more often than Islamabad. I have seen the issues firsthand numerous times, Sir. Discipline is apparently a four letter word in Pakistan, despite the great Quaid's famous exhortation written everywhere.


----------



## Arsalan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I use Lahore far more often than Islamabad. I have seen the issues firsthand numerous times, Sir. Discipline is apparently a four letter word in Pakistan, despite the great Quaid's famous exhortation written everywhere.


Actually, i have to say that my experience are totally different than your than. I am also traveling twice or thrice a year our of Lahore. I have always found it to be way better than what i experienced at Islamabad airport (international travels)


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Actually, i have to say that my experience are totally different than your than. I am also traveling twice or thrice a year our of Lahore. I have always found it to be way better than what i experienced at Islamabad airport (international travels)



You are right that the improvement is relative with Lahore being somewhat better, but both remain quite unsatisfactory given prevailing international standards.


----------



## Arsalan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> You are right that the improvement is relative with Lahore being somewhat better, but both remain quite unsatisfactory given prevailing international standards.


I would put it like this:

Islamabad- THE WORST case and thus easy to beat by a mile and a half when it comes to services
Lahore - Quite nice, not worlds best but MILES ahead of Islamabad. Still room for improvement but just about satisfactory right now.


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> I would put it like this:
> 
> Islamabad- THE WORST case and thus easy to beat by a mile and a half when it comes to services
> Lahore - Quite nice, not worlds best but MILES ahead of Islamabad. Still room for improvement but just about satisfactory right now.



I hope that "quite nice" and "just about satisfactory" lands either the Lahore, or, on topic in this thread, the new Islamabad Airport in this international ranking as both seem to be totally missing from it right now:

http://www.airlinequality.com/ratings/a-z-airport-rating/

As you said "room for improvement", as in lots and _lots _of room.


----------



## TOPGUN

Looks very nice indeed !!


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*New Fire Trucks at New Islamabad international airport *









*Incoming machinery & Ambulances at New Islamabad international airport *
*






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*British Airways Official Visit New Islamabad International Airport. British Airways Is Interested To Resume Operations To Islamabad Again.*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today testing Runway and installed equipments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammad asif chaudhary

great updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Work being done at New Islamabad international airport *


----------



## ghazi52

*New Islamabad airport likely to be operational by December end*

*ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: New Islamabad International Airport is likely to become operational by the end of December this year after completion of a link road and baggage handling section.*

According to an official source, the airport will cater to 15 million domestic and foreign passengers every year. A new metro bus route is also being built along the Kashmir Highway for the convenience of passengers coming from Islamabad.


Earlier, the government wanted to inaugurate the airport on August 14 but the project was delayed due to slow construction of a road leading up to the airport.

The cost of the airport, whose construction started in 2006, has escalated significantly from the initial Rs 37 billion to a whopping Rs 100 billion.

Built over an area of 3571 acres, the airport has two runways. Further planned expansion will allow it to serve up to 25 million passengers every year.

The terminal of the airport included 15 gates with ten remote gates, a four start hotel, duty free shops, food court and 42 immigration counters.

Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) plans to acquire more land around the airport for its expansion in future.

The main features of airport infrastructure includes main and emergency runways, taxiways and apron for parking of 28 aircraft, 15 passenger boarding bridges, cargo apron for parking of three aircraft, state apron for parking of two aircraft and aircraft maintenance apron.

Over the years, the construction work of the project was delayed due to multiple reasons and mismanagement. Poor road access and water shortages caused delay in the construction of the project, but the issue of water has been addressed with the construction of Rama and Khasana dams which will conserve rain water. Besides the Civil Aviation Authority has also dug 12 wells to ensure water supply for the airport.

According to an official of CAA, the airport has numerous allied facilities including airfield lighting system, navigational aids, hydrant refuel system, air traffic control, radio and radar building, water works, sewerage treatment plant and a cargo complex.

Likewise, the Passenger Terminal Building had many systems installed for modem day airport operations. The new Islamabad International Airport would be able to handle all modern commercial aircraft including big commercial airplanes of Airbus and Boeing.

The airport will be the first greenfield airport in Pakistan as well as the first to be capable of handling Airbus A380. The airport will replace the old Benazir International Airport located in the congested area of Rawalpindi.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Sully3

should have been operational by 2013 election

easily the most delayed airport in history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Is First flight announced part of December 31 opening ? ???? Is dec still valid or another slippage expected last news was dec 31


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to Pakistan's people for activation of this new master piece Airport. It has taken perhaps 1.5 to 2 years over the plans but in end it is finally completed by 100% Pakaistani funds and engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of 4 lanes Road From Thalian on Motorway M-2 to New Islamabad International Airport Project.
Updated Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

In the above pics it is clear that there are not many big trees which are planted in the airport approach areas and road sides. A row of trees sparsely planted is not enough, whole areas should be turned into a wooded area with big trees and lots of them, small decorative plants shown in the pictures should be avoided, they are useless and add to the clutter.


-Decorative plants doesn't replenish oxygen, doesn't absorbs carbon content, they does not absorbs noise pollution and also doesn't helps in cooling the temperatures, so should be avoided. Also small plants inhibits the view and makes it difficult to mow and cut the grass...just to add birds also cannot habitat a small decorative plant or flower beds, and they do not provide any shade, so trees and only trees are needed.

An area with lots of trees and just grass looks more pleasing with open views and also decorative plants are expensive to maintain and are useless. Less decoration and more nature and wood is needed....


Just like here in Germany....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Construction of 4 lanes Road From Thalian on Motorway M-2 to New Islamabad International Airport Project.
> Updated Pictures



Isn't that off-ramp mighty abrupt?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

The airport passenger assistance cars have arrived at the new Islamabad Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

I hope there'll be a dunkin doughnuts at the terminal like at the current airport


----------



## khanasifm

No official announcement yet for first flight and opening on dec 31 ?? Correct ??


----------



## murtaza12

khanasifm said:


> No official announcement yet for first flight and opening on dec 31 ?? Correct ??


Advisor to PM says opening planned for Jan 2018.
God knows when it'll actually open, it's become a joke now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Airfield lighting System of New Islamabad Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sets the Bar high for Airports , lot of similar stuff would be expected for Gwadar port


----------



## khanasifm

Comparison DENVER airport delay sep 89 till May 1994 was one of the most recent example of delays with formal baggage system operational after 1996 


But new Isb may be a record as its far smaller with two runways and 15-20 gates and one run can be used at a time 

D never has 6 runways and 111 gates  58 million passengers per year 


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denver_International_Airport


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Some what excited now at the Prospect of what can be done at GWADAR International airport, while initial idea was to create a smaller size airport , however it really make sense to make a proper airport considering no point to spend money twice , design it correctly first time


----------



## ghazi52

*New Islamabad International Airport (NIIAP) is scheduled to be operational in the first quarter of 2018,* 

ISLAMABAD:
“We are always committed to elevate the standards of aviation and it is our foremost priority to upgrade the human resource development, and to exalt all airports to ensure the safety measures of passengers,” Prime Minister’s Advisor on Aviation Mehtab Khan told journalists.

“NIIAP is scheduled to be inaugurated in first quarter of 2018, whereas construction of Gwadar Airport will be started in March 2018,” he said.

“The expansion of Allama Iqbal International Airport, and up gradation of Bacha khan Peshawar Airport, Faisalabad and Quetta International Airport, will also be made in 2018.”

The PM advisor said there has been complete revamping of the air navigation system, up-gradation and extension of civil airports and acquisition of state of the art security equipment.



“Radars with enhanced coverage have already been installed along with ADS-B (automatic dependent surveillance – broadcast) systems, which shall be completed by mid-2018,” he added.

Multan International Airport has been expanded and new boarding bridges have been installed at Jinnah International Airport Karachi.

Meanwhile, Khan, addressing the 11th meeting of directors general of civil aviation of the developing-8 (D-8) organisation, emphasised on fostering sustained, peaceful and unifying ties between the civil aviation authorities of D-8 member states to improve regional economy and people’s living standards.

Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) hosted the D-8 forum, representing Bangladesh, Egypt, Indonesia, Iran, Malaysia, Nigeria, Pakistan and Turkey. An objective of D-8 forum is to create new opportunities in trade relationship between the member states.

Asim Suleiman, director general of CAA, called for cooperation through coordinated, integrated and allied collaboration amongst D-8 member states in all spheres of civil aviation.

“It is essential to progress and move forward globally from ‘developing’ to ‘developed’ civil aviation activities,” Suleiman said in a statement.
He said the forum must play its part in joint safety and security spheres.

Ali Mohammad Mousavi, secretary general of D-8 organisation highlighted the increased role of countries in improving the economic position of the member states.

The participants appreciated the bold initiatives taken by the present government to ensure safety of aircraft, facilitation to the travelling passengers and ensuring their safety and security.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CENTRAL MOSQUE, PASSENGER TERMINAL ENTRANCE SECURITY CHECK, PETROL PUMP FOR PUBLIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Some of pictures... I don't know. Looks like airport is already used for 2 decades. That's what happen when it take 20 years to complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


>




What jahil wrote that sign? Write it in urdu if english isnt your your strong suit.


----------



## Awan68

Clutch said:


> What jahil wrote that sign? Write it in urdu if english isnt your your strong suit.


Lol, whats wrong with it?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Government youtube page released this video.


----------



## Awan68

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Government youtube page released this video.


Is there no waiting facility for those who come to recieve?


----------



## ghazi52

No. There is no waiting facility for those who come to receive in any airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

ghazi52 said:


> No. There is no waiting facility for those who come to receive in any airport.


There are some sitting facilities for visitors at the old islo airport, there needs to be an expanded one here.


----------



## ghazi52

They should. As people are coming from far places. Also airport is away from city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

ghazi52 said:


> They should. As people are coming from far places. Also airport is away from city.


Exactly, with no proper waiting area, just imagine the jungle image the entrance of the airport will depict, with people fighting to get a glimpse beyond the glass doors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Awan68 said:


> Is there no waiting facility for those who come to recieve?


Don’t bring a bus load of people to receive one person.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## murtaza12

Bossman said:


> Don’t bring a bus load of people to receive one person.


That rule has been implemented at current airport, only 2 people maximum are allowed to receive someone. At least that's what ASF guy told me at the gate.


----------



## Awan68

Bossman said:


> Don’t bring a bus load of people to receive one person.


Even if one person comes to recieve at a time when multiple flights land consecutively it still makes a crowd..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Dec 28, 2017:














The metro bus project in the capital — from Peshawar Mor to the New Islamabad International Airport via the Thalian interchange and the Grand Trunk (GT) Road interchange are on track to open by the middle of January 2018.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

Calling on:
Emirates
Eithad
Qatar
Turkish Air
PIA
to make world class business and first class lounges at the new ISB airport.


----------



## Kabira

Delayed again?


----------



## razgriz19

Awan68 said:


> Exactly, with no proper waiting area, just imagine the jungle image the entrance of the airport will depict, with people fighting to get a glimpse beyond the glass doors.


Exactly why you shouldn't bring your whole khandaan to receive to two people. They should ban that practice in Pakistan. Its a security risk as well


----------



## razgriz19

Awan68 said:


> Even if one person comes to recieve at a time when multiple flights land consecutively it still makes a crowd..


Thats because most Pakistan airport have poor designing. Airports are designed to move passengers as quickly as possible. Domestic terminals should be separate if they aren't already. I traveled at least 10 times this year from one of the largest airports in the world and on arrival i was inside for no more than 20 mins from gate to taxi.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful illustration of New Airport, the first greenfield airport in Pakistan and also capable of handling the Airbus A380. Expected to be operational in the first quarter of 2018 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> A beautiful illustration of New Airport, the first greenfield airport in Pakistan and also capable of handling the Airbus A380. Expected to be operational in the first quarter of 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/




They were supposed to open this on Dec 25th 2017, then they moved it to Jan 18th 2018, now it It quarter 2018... ? Lol... At least they have given up giving dates ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Clutch said:


> They were supposed to open this on Dec 25th 2017, then they moved it to Jan 18th 2018, now it It quarter 2018... ? Lol... At least they have given up giving dates ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkiyani

there should be a waiting area with proper seats and it should not be build next to door from where passenger comes out.. they should make passenger to walk a little out of the airport and then he could meet their receiver.. so many International airports have food chains and they allow as many people to enter airport but they will not go beyond certain boundary, they will only see the passenger after he collected the baggage and comes far out.. so it doesn't matter how many person comes to receive the passenger proper management and multiple exit routes and so many other thing can reduce congestion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest satellite imagery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Golra mor interchange*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NIIA Road Network + Kashmir Highway Interchange*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

start damn cargo at least how many generations we will wait more ?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

when will this bloody thing open??


----------



## Clutch

Mrc said:


> when will this bloody thing open??



2020 with a possible extension till 3030

 

I heard March... Let's see.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Clutch said:


> 2020 with a possible extension till 3030
> 
> 
> 
> I heard March... Let's see.



3030... that's...some... Master prediction...
1010 years of extension... that some Master piece made by Humans...


----------



## Hyde

ghazi52 said:


>


Probably one of the few images I liked of this airport... stunning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Date April 28. 2018...!!!


----------



## ghazi52

*New metro project likely to be completed by April end*

Islamabad - Construction work on 25.6-kilometre Peshawar More to New Islamabad Airport Metro Bus Service is likely to be completed by end of April .

National Highway Authority (NHA) spokesman Kashif Zaman said that all bridges of Package-I and IV had been completed while over 80 per cent of the bridges of Package-II and III had also been completed . He said that all underpasses of the project had been completed except those in the Package-III while overall, he said, 92 per cent of the underpasses had been completed . He said that all the culverts of the projects had been completed . He said that over 80 per cent progress had been achieved on civil works of the first three packages while 94 per cent progress has been achieved on the last package.

The project has been divided into fo4ur packages including Package-I from Peshawar More to NUST, Package-II from NUST to GT Road, Package-III from G T Road to Motorway Interchange and Package-IV from Motorway Interchange to the New Islamabad Airport.


----------



## ghazi52

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=196127&page=473*


waqas03
Registered User





*Join Date: Jul 2009*

So i installed the NIIA scenry in flight simulator and to a good suprise, it was very similar to the original, e.g

1. Terminal was very similar,just the glass color of cladding had a different shade.
2 The terrain matches the lcoation, specially the mountains just near the airport
3. The terminals cargo building was also in the simulation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

_



Mrc said:


> when will this bloody thing open??



As far is building is concern, yes it's completed and no one ever denied.
Airport road is not completed till now that's incompetency of NHA plus some other issues.
Second thing is airport operations, till now even Civil Aviation has no idea how to run the operations.
They tried to follow international practice of outsourcing but failed, my guess the issue is cost here because outsourcing is always costly.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

All the need to do is hire a management expert with proven track in the aviation industry for fixed period of say 5 years. Such expert will most likely be from the West or Chinese/Far Eastern. This person would already have record of a running a major airport in the developed world. Salary of say $500,000 pa. would elecit the right talent. Let him hire another 4 senior managers say at $250,000 pa. This would make for a strong management team of 5 costing $1.5 million a year.

Let them have total freedom to set up the airport operations team. Hiring staff and all other required policies let them handle it for 5 years with a annual performance review. In 5 years the airport would roaring success. Have a clause that the management team cultivates local talent which takes over the running of airport when the 5 year term expires.

Total cost of this $1.5 million times 5 is $7.5 million. Considering this is nearly a billion dollar project this cost is pennies. However this will never happen. The government will do everything to stuff the airport with their own favourites. Even the damned cleaners are going to get jobs on sifarish. And know the what the result will be.

On a positive note this is still good news. There is nothing worse intro to Pakistan then landing at Chaklala. Even African countries have better airports. I will be visting Pakistan late autumn with some foreign friends and hope this thing is open then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Airblue* flight kitchen almost ready..may be they will be first to start flights.

Attock fuels petrol station on site opening in few days.

New CAA HQ completed.


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Kabira

This doesn't look like will be completed anytime soon.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam














Masjid


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

seems like March 31 will get the first test flight ..PIA has tendered for shifting its GSE vehicles to the new ISB from Lahore

Airblue has brand new Cobus 3000 buses at current airport ISB ready ...

and the roadwork is also 90 percent complete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi Tuesday directed that ongoing work on the new Islamabad International Airport should be expedited so as to ensure its inauguration by the mid of April.*

ISLAMABAD, (20th Feb, 2018 ): Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi Tuesday directed that ongoing work on the new Islamabad International Airport should be expedited so as to ensure its inauguration by the mid of April.

The prime minister was chairing a briefing on various ongoing connectivity and road infrastructure projects at Prime Minister's Office. Progress into completion and operationalization of new Islamabad International Airport was also reviewed during the meeting, PM office media wing said in a press release.

The secretary Aviation briefed the prime minister about the progress into completion of the new Islamabad International Airport. It was informed that physical work on infrastructure and airport related allied facilities had been completed, while the integration process was underway.

Chairman NHA Jawad Anwaar while briefing the meeting on the progress into construction of Airport Metro Bus Project informed that infrastructure would be completed by May 15. He also briefed about the progress of various landmark road projects, spread all across the country, which either had been completed or were ready for ground-breaking within next few weeks.


----------



## protest

This must be world's longest (duration wise) under construction airport in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NEW ISLAMABAD AIRPORT Visit in Airport car 2018*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Indus Pakistan

Okay I take back everything negative I said about this airport. Looks fantastic. I really look forward to using this airport later this year. The old airport at Chaklala was disgusting. Although it will always be special place. That is the point where my father left Pakistan long time ago for a new life in UK not knowing that he was changing the future of his succeeding generations. I am sure this is also applicable to 100,000s of other Pakistani origin diaspora spread across the globe.

Shukriya Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Kabira

protest said:


> This must be world's longest (duration wise) under construction airport in the world.



yes it is and doesn't look like its going to be finished by end of 2018 from that video.


----------



## ghazi52

Per letter Airport will be operational w.e.f 16th April, 2018 0001 UTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Clutch said:


> 2020 with a possible extension till 3030
> 
> 
> 
> I heard March... Let's see.



Let play this game, what will happen first, Indian become a super power or Islo airport becomes functional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Kabira said:


> yes it is and doesn't look like its going to be finished by end of 2018 from that video.



Not to diss it, but i remember on PDF in 2008 when new Hyderabad and Bangalore airports opened, people used to take Islamabad airport (then conceived) as parallel example. Now in the last ten years, Hyderabad and Bangalore have crossed their intented traffic and are in expansion mode but we are yet to see the opening of the Islamabad airport. Speaks about efficiences in both the countries.


----------



## Clutch

xyxmt said:


> Let play this game, what will happen first, Indian become a super power or Islo airport becomes functional




With those timelines... I guess Isloo airport is a lost cause.


----------



## Kabira

protest said:


> Not to diss it, but i remember on PDF in 2008 when new Hyderabad and Bangalore airports opened, people used to take Islamabad airport (then conceived) as parallel example. Now in the last ten years, Hyderabad and Bangalore have crossed their intented traffic and are in expansion mode but we are yet to see the opening of the Islamabad airport. Speaks about efficiences in both the countries.



In Pakistan only Nawaz/N league is efficient and corruption free government. Projects started under PPP, Musharaf etc never finish on time. New Lahore airport is better and bigger then Islamabad one and should be finished in 2-3 years max.

India difference isn't much between one gov and the other but in Pakistan is huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Kabira said:


> In Pakistan only Nawaz/N league is.... and corruption free government.
> ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

VVIP LOUNGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> VVIP LOUNGE




This VVIP lounge is for those pathetic peasants... Shoe me the VVVVVVIP lounge... Where is that?.... I refuse to travel in anything less!


----------



## Imran Khan

Clutch said:


> This VVIP lounge is for those pathetic peasants... Shoe me the VVVVVVIP lounge... Where is that?.... I refuse to travel in anything less!


this lounge is for criminals chors haram khor politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Official Name: *ISLAMABAD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT* !! The Word New may be added before this( NIIA)due to some technicalities but importantly core name will remain as ISLAMABAD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Diplomat

The best name the airport could have was Islamabad International Airport, glad to hear the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> Official Name: *ISLAMABAD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT* !! The Word New may be added before this( NIIA)due to some technicalities but importantly core name will remain as ISLAMABAD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT)


BS this means door is open for politicians to anytime make it a name nawaz - benazeer or bacha khan airport now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan said:


> BS this means door is open for politicians to anytime make it a name nawaz - benazeer or bacha khan airport now.


Yes.
That is what I am afraid. Get a name end of story.


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> Yes.
> That is what I am afraid. Get a name end of story.


they keep door open for any haramda . trust me


----------



## ghazi52

Like Sheikh Rashid or Maryam Nawaz or Maulana Fazalur Rehman.


----------



## ghazi52

PIA's truck art decorated meal carts. PIA's Facebook page and memes are all in truck art motifs now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

The Diplomat said:


> The best name the airport could have was Islamabad International Airport, glad to hear the name.



it should be " Fatima Jinnah International Airport",
Fatima Jinnah the First "Ghaddar of Pakistan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Kabira said:


> In Pakistan only Nawaz/N league is efficient and corruption free government. Projects started under PPP, Musharaf etc never finish on time. New Lahore airport is better and bigger then Islamabad one and should be finished in 2-3 years max.
> 
> India difference isn't much between one gov and the other but in Pakistan is huge.


yeah i am so happy that both dasu dam (whose funding were arranged by PPPP) and bhasha daam(which was inaugurated by PPPP(hoax though) were completed by PMLN


----------



## Indus Pakistan

The Diplomat said:


> The best name the airport could have was Islamabad International Airport, glad to hear the name.


As others said this leaves the option open for some other name later. IMHO the best names to be shortlisted should have been either -


Gandhara International - referance to the old civilization that had such profound legacy that even moved north along the Silk Road to China. It was the connector of civilizations or regions like a international airport is. Between Greece, Persia with pivot Gandhara and China.


Ayub Khan Internation - like him or not you can't ignore this mans legacy. He was the mastermind behind Islamabad City and the shifting of the capital here. There would have been no capital or international airport here with the late President Ayub Khan. This is a historical fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Diplomat

Kaptaan said:


> As others said this leaves the option open for some other name later. IMHO the best names to be shortlisted should have been either -
> 
> 
> Gandhara International - referance to the old civilization that had such profound legacy that even moved north along the Silk Road to China. It was the connector of civilizations or regions like a international airport is. Between Greece, Persia with pivot Gandhara and China.
> 
> 
> Ayub Khan Internation - like him or not you can't ignore this mans legacy. He was the mastermind behind Islamabad City and the shifting of the capital here. There would have been no capital or international airport here with the late President Ayub Khan. This is a historical fact.


Both are no doubt good choices, Ayub Khan is one of the few military Generals (FM) and Presidents to be liked by a lot of people, bringing economic stability to the nation.

I was traveling via ISB to Lahore from London in 2008 and I remember the announcement on the B777’s intercom keep repeating the word Benazir, one we got off the plane everyone working at the airport had a badge on with her photo. I don’t want to see someone be glorified like that in the capital’s airport. The airport is the first thing a foreigner will see and it will leave a lasting impression.



Kaptaan said:


> As others said this leaves the option open for some other name later. IMHO the best names to be shortlisted should have been either -
> 
> 
> Gandhara International - referance to the old civilization that had such profound legacy that even moved north along the Silk Road to China. It was the connector of civilizations or regions like a international airport is. Between Greece, Persia with pivot Gandhara and China.
> 
> 
> Ayub Khan Internation - like him or not you can't ignore this mans legacy. He was the mastermind behind Islamabad City and the shifting of the capital here. There would have been no capital or international airport here with the late President Ayub Khan. This is a historical fact.


Both are no doubt good choices, Ayub Khan is one of the few military Generals (FM) and Presidents to be liked by a lot of people, bringing economic stability to the nation.

I was traveling via ISB to Lahore from London in 2008 and I remember the announcement on the B777’s intercom keep repeating the word Benazir, one we got off the plane everyone working at the airport had a badge on with her photo. I don’t want to see someone be glorified like that in the capital’s airport. The airport is the first thing a foreigner will see and it will leave a lasting impression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Kaptaan said:


> As others said this leaves the option open for some other name later. IMHO the best names to be shortlisted should have been either -
> 
> 
> Gandhara International - referance to the old civilization that had such profound legacy that even moved north along the Silk Road to China. It was the connector of civilizations or regions like a international airport is. Between Greece, Persia with pivot Gandhara and China.
> 
> 
> Ayub Khan Internation - like him or not you can't ignore this mans legacy. He was the mastermind behind Islamabad City and the shifting of the capital here. There would have been no capital or international airport here with the late President Ayub Khan. This is a historical fact.


Gandhara would have been perfect. Would have connected with not just the area but the route in general and also would have reflected on the other softer side of Pakistan. Anyway, i am glad they didn't named it after some Politician etc. and hope it do not happens in future as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pogical Thinking

ghazi52 said:


>


Looks almost done... Taxi lines and direction boards still missing and no labeling on terminals as well


----------



## Calm Passenger

Danish saleem said:


> it should be " Fatima Jinnah International Airport",
> Fatima Jinnah the First "Ghaddar of Pakistan"



"Pakistan not only means freedom and independence but the Muslim Ideology which has to be preserved, which has come to us as a precious gift and treasure and which, we hope other will share with us.” (Fatima Jinnah)

”Come forward as servants of Islam, organise the people economically, socially, educationally and politically and I am sure that you will be a power that will be accepted by everybody.” (Fatima Jinnah)

and you are calling her "Ghaddar"... Khuda hume hadiat da...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

Calm Passenger said:


> "Pakistan not only means freedom and independence but the Muslim Ideology which has to be preserved, which has come to us as a precious gift and treasure and which, we hope other will share with us.” (Fatima Jinnah)
> 
> ”Come forward as servants of Islam, organise the people economically, socially, educationally and politically and I am sure that you will be a power that will be accepted by everybody.” (Fatima Jinnah)
> 
> and you are calling her "Ghaddar"... Khuda hume hadiat da...


Did u miss the sarcaism.


----------



## khanasifm

Pogical Thinking said:


> Looks almost done... Taxi lines and direction boards still missing and no labeling on terminals as well



Looks like terminal building “Y” can be extended in future to add new gates


----------



## ghazi52

khanasifm said:


> Looks like terminal building “Y” can be extended in future to add new gates



Correct.


----------



## Danish saleem

Calm Passenger said:


> "Pakistan not only means freedom and independence but the Muslim Ideology which has to be preserved, which has come to us as a precious gift and treasure and which, we hope other will share with us.” (Fatima Jinnah)
> 
> ”Come forward as servants of Islam, organise the people economically, socially, educationally and politically and I am sure that you will be a power that will be accepted by everybody.” (Fatima Jinnah)
> 
> and you are calling her "Ghaddar"... Khuda hume hadiat da...



Bro u misunderstood me.
check what General Ayub Khan did with her, and called her a Ghaddar!
thats my point is, that what these dictators did in past in the name of Pakistani Interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Danish saleem said:


> her


Please tell me what exactly she did for Pakistan with exception of being Jinnah's sister? Being Jinnah's sister did not give her some royal blood or privilage unless you believe in monarchy. Jinnah also had a daughter. Or are you going to give credit for her for being on side of Jinnah? She was not married. Where else do you think she was going to be.

On the other hand Ayub Khan is the reason why you have Islamabad City, incidentel to that why you have Islamabad Airport along with whole list of other things. Below Ayub Khan with offficials planning the new city 'Islamabad' on what was then virgin farming fields.

@ghazi52 Sorry for detracting from you thread. As a future user of this airport I use it regularly to watch the progress.
























1960s: President of Pakistan Mr. Ayub Khan and his Men at Shakarparian hills after laying the Foundation stone of Islamabad - The New Capital of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Kaptaan said:


> Ayub Khan is the reason why you have Islamabad City, incidental to that why you have Islamabad Airport along with whole list of other things. Below Ayub Khan with officials planning the new city 'Islamabad' on what was then virgin farming fields.
> 
> 1960s: President of Pakistan Mr. Ayub Khan and his Men at Shakarparian hills after laying the Foundation stone of Islamabad - The New Capital of Pakistan



True. He had great contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bashido

Calm Passenger said:


> "Pakistan not only means freedom and independence but the Muslim Ideology which has to be preserved, which has come to us as a precious gift and treasure and which, we hope other will share with us.” (Fatima Jinnah)
> 
> ”Come forward as servants of Islam, organise the people economically, socially, educationally and politically and I am sure that you will be a power that will be accepted by everybody.” (Fatima Jinnah)
> 
> and you are calling her "Ghaddar"... Khuda hume hadiat da...


are you taking your pills regularly?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Calm Passenger

Danish saleem said:


> Bro u misunderstood me.
> check what General Ayub Khan did with her, and called her a Ghaddar!
> thats my point is, that what these dictators did in past in the name of Pakistani Interests.



Thanks for clarification bro, Indeed that was a shameful chapter of our History. I don't know if you have read a novel "Jinnah often came to our house". They portray her as ill mannered and show her as a negative character. This is not the first time. Luckily i research and read that part of history. I love Fatima Jinnah. She is the most kind and beautiful women. Unfortunately, few of pakistani (Who are supporter of Dictators) They use shameful propaganda for such a superior personality. Mother of the nation "Fatima Jinnah"...Thanks God, They cant change this fact. Good wishes and please take care.



Bashido said:


> are you taking your pills regularly?


Zabaan ko damagh k pecha rakh kr baat karo... (shame on you)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Calm Passenger said:


> Thanks for clarification bro, Indeed that was a shameful chapter of our History. I don't know if you have read a novel "Jinnah often came to our house". They portray her as ill mannered and show her as a negative character. This is not the first time. Luckily i research and read that part of history. I love Fatima Jinnah. She is the most kind and beautiful women. Unfortunately, few of pakistani (Who are supporter of Dictators) They use shameful propaganda for such a superior personality. Mother of the nation "Fatima Jinnah"...Thanks God, They cant change this fact. Good wishes and please take care.
> 
> 
> Zabaan ko damagh k pecha rakh kr baat karo... (shame on you)


Please open another thread for your rants. Keep this out of Development Threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> True. He had great contribution.



including Creation of Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Aviation Secretary M Irfan Elahi rejected the proposal of closing operation at Islamabad airfield for 48 hours for shifting plan of Islamabad Airport and directed the authorities to take measures that would have minimum effect on operation.

The Aviation secretary was chairing a high level meeting regarding shifting of new airport at the premises of newly built Islamabad International Airport on Wednesday.

The meeting was attended by officials of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), Airblue, Shaheen Air, Serene Air, Civil Aviation, Askari Airport Services, Royal Airport Services, Gerry’s Danata, SAPS and Pakistan Customs.

During the meeting, progress of preparedness were discussed with airlines and ground handling agencies .They committed to fulfill all necessary requirements before mid of April positively. Gaps were identified and issues were resolved.

M Irfan Elahi directed the authorities to conduct a meeting with cellular companies for better service coverage and communication.

The Aviation secretary paid visit to PIA Cargo and reviewed physical progress of ASF accommodation. Expressing concern regarding construction of ASF residential buildings, he emphasised that the contractor must show marked improvement in terms of quality and speed of construction. It was further agreed to meet the timeline for providing sufficient and complete accommodation for ASF members.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*RTA to launch shuttle service between Rawat, new Islamabad Airport*

Islamabad - In order to provide comfortable travelling facility to the residents, a shuttle service for Rawat and Koral Chowk to new Islamabad Airport will be started next month on trial basis, Secretary Regional Transport Authority Khalid Yameen Satti revealed.

The secretary said that a private company had been selected through proper bidding process for the service . The company will run buses on the 35-kilometres-long route and make arrangements to provide high quality, safe and comfortable service for the people, he said.

He said that the company had been directed to start the service while the fares for different stops on the route would be finalised later.

The secretary said that after every five kilometres distance, proper bus stations would be established for the facilitation of the commuters. He further said that the company had proposed Rs30 fare from one station to other with monthly cards at a cost of Rs2,500 for the regular commuters.

To a question, he said that the RTA was taking action against transporters involved in overcharging passengers travelling on various routes in Rawalpindi as fares of public service vehicles had not been revised yet.APP


----------



## Bashido

ghazi52 said:


> ISLAMABAD: Aviation Secretary M Irfan Elahi rejected the proposal of closing operation at Islamabad airfield for 48 hours for shifting plan of Islamabad Airport and directed the authorities to take measures that would have minimum effect on operation.
> 
> The Aviation secretary was chairing a high level meeting regarding shifting of new airport at the premises of newly built Islamabad International Airport on Wednesday.
> 
> The meeting was attended by officials of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), Airblue, Shaheen Air, Serene Air, Civil Aviation,_* Askari Airport Services*_, Royal Airport Services, Gerry’s Danata, SAPS and Pakistan Customs.
> 
> During the meeting, progress of preparedness were discussed with airlines and ground handling agencies .They committed to fulfill all necessary requirements before mid of April positively. Gaps were identified and issues were resolved.
> 
> M Irfan Elahi directed the authorities to conduct a meeting with cellular companies for better service coverage and communication.
> 
> The Aviation secretary paid visit to PIA Cargo and reviewed physical progress of ASF accommodation. Expressing concern regarding construction of ASF residential buildings, he emphasised that the contractor must show marked improvement in terms of quality and speed of construction. It was further agreed to meet the timeline for providing sufficient and complete accommodation for ASF members.



Focus on bold part and let me know if they have left any business in Pakistan. Politics to Judiciary, Karyana to airline.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This airport will also be sold to one of their friends


----------



## Devil Soul

*New Islamabad airport to be functional by end of April: PM's adviser*
The Newspaper's Staff ReporterUpdated March 13, 2018
Facebook Count6
Twitter Share
 
3
RAWALPINDI: The new Islamabad airport will be functional by the end of April, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Aviation Sardar Mehtab Abbasi told airport officials during a visit on Monday.

Mr Abbasi was briefed on operational preparedness and facilities for passengers. Officials from the Aviation Division, the Civil Aviation Authority, the Airport Security Force and Pakistan International Airlines were also present.

Mr Abbasi said there would not be further delays in making the airport operational.

He was told that the new airport was completed at an estimated cost of Rs85 billion. It has two runways and will be capable of handling nine million passengers every year, with 90 operational immigration counters.

The airport is equipped with state-of-the-art equipment, including modern aerobridges, radars and a landing and airfield lighting system. It will have 15 passenger boarding bridges and a vast parking area.

Mr Abbasi also planted a cassia nodosa tree at the airport.

_Published in Dawn, March 13th, 2018_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*25.6km trek to new airport to be ready by March end*

Islamabad: National Highway Authority (NHA) is all set to complete the country’s most economical Metro project by the end of this month, says a press release.

The 25.6 km trek from Peshawar Morr to New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA) was initiated in April 2017 on the special directives of former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and is being completed as per the original design in less than a year time at a cost of Rs15 billion.

In order to speed up the work, the project was divided into 4 packages. Package 3, from G T Road interchange to Motorway Intersection (8.3 km) and Package 4, from Motorway intersection to the new airport (5.5 km) have been successfully completed and right now road safety works including lane marking, cat eyes, guard rail and sign board are in progress.

Work on package 1, from Peshawar Morr to NUST (8 km) and package 2, from NUST to G T Road interchange (3.8 km) will be completed by the end of March. All the structures including 8 bridges, 14 underpasses and 28 culverts, including the most challenging underpass at Golra Morr have been successfully completed. NHA is also constructing 8 state of the art bus terminals along the trek which will be completed by the end of May.

Once completed, the Metro project will immensely help in facilitating the traffic of the twin cities and the surrounding areas moving towards and coming from the new airport


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> The 25.6 km trek from Peshawar Morr to New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA) was initiated in April 2017 on the special directives of former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and is being completed as per the original design in less than a year time at a cost of Rs15 billion.




This track was not needed...a person catching a flight with heavy luggage is least likely to travel to Isb airport by a BRTS, so who are the main passengers in mind here...the visitors or seems to be the new housing societies propping up near the airport as the main beneficiary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

Pluralist said:


> This track was not needed...a person catching a flight with heavy luggage is least likely to travel to Isb airport by a BRTS, so who are the main passengers in mind here...the visitors or seems to be the new housing societies propping up near the airport as the main beneficiary.


On the contrary, many people traveling domestically travel light, with a hand carry or maybe a duffel bag. A bus service to the airport would definitely be a welcome convenience.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*New Islamabad airport to be operational next month:*

ISLAMABAD - Advisor to Prime Minister on Aviation Sardar Mahtab Ahmad Khan here on Monday affirmed that the New Islamabad International Airport would be operational in the month of April this year.

He said that no comprise on airport quality standards will be tolerated and no further delay will be made in this regard, said a press release.

He expressed these views while visiting and inspecting different facilities of new airport before operationalisation. Besides, officials of aviation division, CAA, ASF and PIA were also present on this occasion.

Advisor to Prime Minister on Aviation was given a detailed briefing about the operational readiness and the latest technology installed at new airport . The new airport would be completed with an estimated cost of Rs 85 billion


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Loft38

Almost a decade and still under construction?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manidabest

1. its not just the building but how to maintain it after it is completed 2. quality of service 3. what services are provided matter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Completion of Metro Bus Link Road to New Islamabad International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cargo Link Road to New Islamabad Int'l Airport - Opened for Vehicles*


----------



## khanasifm

Is water problem now resolved as well ?? When is first international flight Scheulder to land and when is old airport being handed back to af or both will operate ??


----------



## Amaa'n

khanasifm said:


> Is water problem now resolved as well ?? When is first international flight Scheduled to land and when is old airport being handed back to af or both will operate ??


20th April is the inauguration date, PM has confirmed.....this will be Islamabad International Airport (IIAP) on the IATA system while old will be BBIAP, all issues are resolved......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkiyani

ISB airport should be named after "Ayub Khan international airport" .. I hope they consider it for the guy who had done gr8t things for Pakistan and ISB too..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

ghazi52 said:


> Completion of Metro Bus Link Road to New Islamabad International Airport.


Metro Bus won't be going all the way to Islamabad Airport.....instead last stop for Metro is at 26 number chungi Tarnol / Motorway chowk......from their a Contract has been signed with Faisal Movers to run 100 Coaches from 26 no. to Islamabad airport via motorway at a the cost of 30rs / passenger.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

.


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


>



Hate that typical Pakistani building design, look ancient in front of ISB airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kabira said:


> Hate that typical Pakistani building design, look ancient in front of ISB airport.



Yes.
First Prize goes to this building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

ghazi52 said:


>


Mock excercise from yesterday.....you work at airport?..'.



Kabira said:


> Hate that typical Pakistani building design, look ancient in front of ISB airport.





ghazi52 said:


> Yes.
> First Prize goes to this building


 this is the Operations building / Office.....I told my uncle this looks like a prison building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Full mock up Exercise held in New Islamabad International Airport

Inauguration 20th April 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

What a joke of a mock up exercise with just 20 odd people

I remember i was doing my alevels in college when Heathrow terminal 5 opened and they invited pupils from all the local colleges to come on the test run. I ended up going with my college and they were like 5000 other college students there and it felt like a real airport day.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s biggest New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA), built on the designs of Mughal and Spanish architecture and equipped with latest technology, is set to be inaugurated on April 20.

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has directed the departments currently operating at Benazir Bhutto International Airport to shift their offices to the new airport by March 31. Being the biggest airport of Pakistan containing latest facilities and technology, the NIIA can provide travel facilities to 28 airplanes at the same time.

The airport is designed as an aviation hub of the region while a five star hotel, a three star hotel and a sports complex will also be built inside the airport.

To facilitate and entertain the passengers, the airport also comprises three shopping malls, a golf course, cinema house, hospital, convention centre and duty-free shops and restaurants.

According to CAA Planning Director Nadir Shafi Dar, a self-check counter, long-time parking, eight fire crash tenders, latest air field, an MRO system to provide technical assistance to the airplanes and a separate cargo terminal of international standards have been built in the new Islamabad airport.

A cargo village has also been built on the airport while ground handling agencies have also started operating, the director added. The runway of the NIIA is more than 3.5 kilometres long making it the longest runway of Pakistan.

Any aeroplane of the world, including the A-380, can land at this airport. At least 4,000 personnel of the Airport Security Force along with contingents of Rangers will be deployed to provide security to the airport. Moreover, latest laser security system has also been installed for the purpose.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Airport Security Force headquarters under Construction at New Islamabad International Airport


----------



## ghazi52

Some of brands which are likely to be open before inauguration at International & Domestic Departures Level 3


----------



## Imran Khan

yet again no duty free wine shop ?


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Amaa'n

Clutch said:


>


as i expected, calibration was done towards the end of March after i had visited..... few before the video got posted i was at the Approach Room, Director sb was reviewing the date of last calibration -- it was done in April 2017 and was due, hence the recalibration.....also during day hours Approach Room of IIAP is used instead of BBIAP for function testing of the equipment.....



ghazi52 said:


>


they haev built the Mosque away from the main airport building.....obviously there are prayer rooms at the airport building but the main mosque should have been atleast with in the building are atleast connected to the building......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*International airlines optimistic about prospects of new Islamabad airport*


Talking about the chances of operating the A380 aircraft at the new airport, Alsafi said that Emirates is yet to carry out the inspection at the new facility for A380 compatibility; however, the Civil Aviation Authority has assured the airline that it will be compatible. "We cannot comment yet on whether we will be starting A380 operations in Pakistan or not. Our A380 service is second to none - Emirates has the highest A380 fleet in the world and for now, Pakistani customers can enjoy our A380 services from Dubai and beyond," Husain Alsafi maintained.

Emirates currently operates 71 weekly flights in six cities in Pakistan including 35 weekly flights to Karachi, 5 to Peshawar, 10 each to Lahore and Islamabad, 7 to Sialkot and 4 weekly flights to Multan. The Dubai based airline has been operating in Pakistan for over 30 years now, undeterred by the vulnerable security situation and political instability in the region.

https://fp.brecorder.com/2017/10/20171012225542/

Finally looking good...


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> they haev built the Mosque away from the main airport building.....obviously there are prayer rooms at the airport building but the main mosque should have been atleast with in the building are atleast connected to the building......



It is the same at Qatar airport as well and in Dubai airport AFAIK. A standard design that everyone is following these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui




----------



## N.Siddiqui

Has the provision for handling the Airbus A-380.

*
Inside View of A380 Boarding Bridge at Islamabad Airport
*

















Bratva said:


> It is the same at Qatar airport as well and in Dubai airport AFAIK. A standard design that everyone is following these days.




The mosque is a bit overdone. Also hope the services matches the new infrastructure and brand new airport. Airport is all about meticulous and professional services.

Hope they hire the best among the lot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Looks nice however I had expected betterb


----------



## mmkextreme_1

HariPrasad said:


> Looks nice however I had expected betterb


What did you expect?

Personally, think it's a great looking airport.


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> It is the same at Qatar airport as well and in Dubai airport AFAIK. A standard design that everyone is following these days.


Agree with that ......but we need to follow our own design.....since the firm that designed the building is in Singapore so theres a bit of touch from South East Asian airports.....specially the passport control has resemblance to KL airport......

As far as Doha HIA is concerned then am traveling through doha past few months via QR, really like what they have done to the airport...I might make an exit for a day out in doha....


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> *Agree with that ......but we need to follow our own design.....since the firm that designed the building is in Singapore so theres a bit of touch from South East Asian airports.....specially the passport control has resemblance to KL airport......*
> 
> As far as Doha HIA is concerned then am traveling through doha past few months via QR, really like what they have done to the airport...I might make an exit for a day out in doha....



When we have ever followed originality in most of our projects ? 

Let me know If you wanna meet when you are in doha.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pogical Thinking

The airports main structure appears complete I suppose the only thing left to do is paint touch ups and clean up. Wish I could say the same about the landscaping outside looks barren with no effort made. Clear sign that they are in a hurry to open the airport before the elections. Nonetheless that can be fixed later...


----------



## ghazi52

According to Dunya newspaper, Shifting of services from Benazir airport to NIIA has now started & expected to complete between 16 to 18 April 2018 & flight operation will suspend from BBIA on April 19, 2018 & restart from new airport on April 20, 2018.


----------



## khanasifm

So paf taking over old airport back ?? It’s will have no commercial activity? Perhaps just vip??


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*First plane to land at new Islamabad airport tomorrow*
Mohammad AsgharUpdated April 06, 2018






The country’s flag carrier, the Pakistan International Airlines, will now carry a portrait of the Markhor, a mountain goat, on its aircraft, highlighting the country’s commitment to preserve the endangered species. The redesigned aircraft may debut at the inauguration of the airport.


RAWALPINDI: Pakistan International Airline (PIA) is all set to operate a first mock flight from the New Islamabad International Airport on Saturday.

However, the airport will be inaugurated formally on April 20 for regular international and domestic flights. The old Benazir Bhutto International Airport will be transferred to the new airport between April 19 and April 20.

The “Y” shaped new airport spreads over 19 square kilometres with 15 jetties (passenger boarding bridges), including facilities to accommodate two double-deck A380, the world’s largest airplane, 15 remote bays and seven remote bays for small aircraft such as ATRs. It will be the biggest international airport of the country in terms of landing and passenger handling facilities.

For the 15 bays, the same number of lounges have been built to avoid mixing of passengers. The new airport has two runways each 3.5 km long.

Families of PIA employees invited to go through a mock check-in procedure before formal opening of airport on 20th

The PIA management has decided to conduct the mock exercise of landing a passenger plane and handling the passengers check-in by its staff, crew members, customs, Airport Security Force, Anti-Narcotics Force (ANF) and other relevant agencies.

The construction work on the new airport located 30 km from Islamabad started in April 2007.

On Saturday, a PIA flight will land at the new airport and nearly 250 family members of PIA employees will come to the airport as passengers of the mock flight. They will pass through the security check, baggage scanning by ASF and search by the ANF and then proceed to the customs counters before getting boarding cards.

Wheelchairs will be arranged for disabled and sick passengers who will be boarded on the plane by ambo-lifters.

The employees’ families have been issued special passes and directed to reach the airport by 8:45am. Those who will be using their private cars will be issued special passes while the others will be taken to the lounges by the PIA employees.

PIA Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Musharraf Rasool Cyan will observe the mock exercise.

The new airport will have five level security systems for baggage check, a food court, mini-cinema, children’s play area and car parking for 2,200 to 2,500 vehicles. Besides the public car parking, a separate car parking has been built for the airport staff.

Five conveyer belts for international arrival lounge and three for domestic arrival lounge have been erected to facilitate the passengers. Passenger lounges are decorated with truck art works.

In its earlier plan, the airport was to have nine bays for parking of aircraft but later the number was increased to 15.

The airport also has the provision of extant ion, if required.

_Published in Dawn, April 6th, 2018_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Rashid Mahmood said:


> The country’s flag carrier, the Pakistan International Airlines, will now carry a portrait of the Markhor, a mountain goat, on its aircraft, highlighting the country’s commitment to preserve the endangered species. The redesigned aircraft may debut at the inauguration of the airport.




The new livery looks good and different from the many similar looking emblems of other airlines. Kind of a flying Markhoor with wings at the tail side.


----------



## monitor

According to Dunya News channel:
* The current Benazir Bhutto International Airport - Islamabad will be used for military and VIP flights only with air traffic controlled by PAF Base Nur Khan, Chkalala, Rawalpindi, after New Islamabad International Airport becomes operational on or around April 20. The airfield is currently shared as Benazir Bhutto International Airport - Islamabad and PAF Base Nur Khan, Chaklala, Rawalpindi.
* Army Aviation is also seek allotment of space for parking/housing its helicopters/aircraft at the current airport of Islamabad after New Islamabad International Airport becomes operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkiyani

@ghazi52 do you have any updates for Lahore airport extension and also Faisalabad Airport upgrade.. thanks


----------



## ghazi52

Docking of first PIA A320 at New Islamabad International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

MashAllah many congratulations to all Pakistanis. I hope CAA next works on a new and modern terminal for Jinnah International Airport, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> MashAllah many congratulations to all Pakistanis. I hope CAA next works on a new and modern terminal for Jinnah International Airport, Karachi.


Historic Event Today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

What about this................


----------



## ghazi52

*New Islamabad International Airport
First Flight Arrived*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) aircraft is about to land at New Islamabad International Airport during a test flight in Islamabad, capital of Pakistan, on April 7, 2018. The test flight of Pakistan International Airlines on Saturday landed at the New Islamabad International Airport, which is expected to be officially inaugurated on April 20. [Photo/Xinhua]
*
ISLAMABAD --* First test flight of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) landed at the new Islamabad international airport on Saturday which is expected to be officially launched on April 20.

Prior to the test flight, the PIA said on its twitter account that the purpose of the mock up flight is to assess the operational ability of the airport.

The country's civil aviation said in a tweet "PK9001 has successfully landed at the New Islamabad International Airport as a scheduled mock flight to test operations."

The PIA also revamped its planes, featuring a logo of Pakistan's national animal Markhor in connection with the launch of the new airport, according to local reports.

The flight took 25 minutes to land at the new airport after taking off from the already operational Benazir International Airport Islamabad.

The Benazir Airport will be shifted to the new airport later this month, following which all flights will take off from the new airport located in Fateh Jang city.

The new airport is reportedly to be named after the country's first Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan and it will be the biggest international airport in the country in terms of landing and passenger handling facilities.

The "Y" shaped new airport spreads over 19 square km with 15 jetties including facilities to accommodate two double-deck A380, the world's largest airplane, among others, local reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The IIA is set to be the largest airport in the country and is designed to facilitate 15 million passengers annually in the first phase. The capacity is scheduled to increase to 25 million annual passengers after its expansion.

The plan to construct a new airport in Islamabad had been conceived just under forty years ago in 1980. There was an increasing number of passengers going through the airport and the old Islamabad airport — later renamed the Benazir Bhutto International Airport — was not intended to cater to so much traffic. The site for the construction of the airport had also been picked near Attock.

Besides a four-level terminal building, two runways, taxiways, apron and two parking bays for wide-body aircraft A-380 have been built. There will also be a cargo terminal, fuel farm, air traffic control complex as well as a fully-functional state-of-the-art firefighting station and modern rescue facilities.

The new airport will have 15 air-conditioned jetways or passenger boarding bridges, 13 remote bays for larger aircraft and 7 remote bays for ATR and other smaller planes, in addition to four cargo bays. Of the 15 jetways – two have been specified for the wide-body aircraft A380. The Benazir Bhutto International Airport had no boarding bridges and suffered from a chronically inadequate immigration desk. The small number of immigration officers could not handle the influx of thousands of passengers flying in every day.

The new airport will have five conveyer belts to assist passengers in claiming their luggage and personal belongings after they exit their planes. All 15 bays will have separate lounges to make it easier for travellers to navigate to the correct waiting areas.
Breakdown of the terminal building

At level 1 – there are the international and domestic passengers’ arrival area and collection bays for baggage. Airline offices and the engineering department will also be housed on the first level.

At level II – there are the domestic arrivals and departure lounges, boarding bridges, visitors’ gallery, car parking, and Immigration counters for international passengers.

At level III – there are international and domestic check-ins – baggage drop after check-in security scanning, international immigration departure and other airlines offices.

At level IV – there are state lounges and commercially important persons (CIP) lounges, in addition, a crew briefing hall.

There will be as many as 28 escalators, six service lifts. 24 elevators for passengers have been installed in the terminal building in addition to 4 inclined travellators (moving walkways) and 10 horizontal. 25 restrooms for passengers have been built in the terminal building, however, there is no facility for transit passengers to deposit their luggage. Instead, transit passengers will have to carry their luggage with them while waiting for their connecting flights. The Benazir Bhutto Airport did not have this facility either.

A huge parking area for 2200 to 2500 vehicles has been constructed, in addition to a 175-staff car parking bay. And two parking areas have been allocated for state lounge guests. There are nine exit and entry gates to the airport.

Other amenities include dedicated charging stations for passengers to fuel up their electronic devices. In addition, there are charging boxes for cell-phones that will be operated by high-tech fingerprint recognition systems for keeping the phones safe while they are being charged.

There will also be a mini-cinema for travellers to relax and watch a movie before embarking on their connecting flights, as well as a food court with a children’s play area.

From Islamabad, the airport is connected to the Kashmir Highway, while people in Rawalpindi will be able to access it via the Grand Trunk Road. There is no dedicated public transport available to the airport; however, government authorities have plans to inaugurate a metro-bus service for passengers soon.

Besides all other facilities, 18 water tube-wells and three water dams have been built for the new airport. However, arrangements for the availability of clean drinking water have yet to be finalised.
Security

More than 500 Airport Security Force personnel will be required to be deployed at the new IIA to ensure safety for all passengers.

Security officials, however, have already expressed concern over the existing situation of funnel areas of the new airport which are close to the Motorway where lights could be a security hazard.

Though more than 85 security towers have been built around the airport to ensure that nobody from outside can enter the area, several of the towers lack basic facilities like toilets/washroom, lighting and restrooms.

“No clean water is available to drink at the security towers, and it’s difficult to keep visual contact from the towers to the airport,” a security official – requesting to remain unnamed — lamented speaking of the lapses in security management.

The security staff camp is located 12 kilometres away from the airport which security officials consider a cause for concern. The airport itself lacks proper rescue and evacuation mechanisms.

There are also no alternate routes for VIPs, which according to security officials would have the potential to create traffic bottlenecks as well as security hazards.

“The Benazir Bhutto International Airport was a smaller airport, which meant that security management was not so complicated. Considering the new airport is significantly larger, the security detail needs to be much more comprehensive. Given the fact that the location of the airport is also in an area where there have been reports of miscreant activities, security arrangements are not water-tight” a security official said.

He said at the new airport, security management systems, CCTV, and public address systems have been installed complimented with all-night patrolling. There are two bomb pit facilities each on the departure and international sections of the airport.
Flight kitchen

Besides the on-site hotel, a flight kitchen, post office facilities and ATMs have yet to be provided to passengers using the new airport. However, the PIA spokesman said that the flight kitchen located at the old Benazir Bhutto International airport, which is more than 30 kilometres away from the new airport will be used for cooking meals, which will be transported in trucks to the new airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

The above area in Isb airport looks closer to nature, an Islamabad characteristic...also the architects are the same who designed the Changi Singapore, hence some similarities...hope they matches it with the services also.


...just to add CAA, CDA, Karachi and Lahore civic bodies need to keep on visiting Singapore and learn some town planning, urban development without compromising on nature, how to turn a concrete jungle into a garden city, pedestrianized zones, public transport system, cars in Singapore costs 10 times they do in Pakistan(replaced with a matchless public transport system), private ownership of cars are discouraged in Singapore, more green area than asphalt roads, and just about anything...

And stop getting ideas and inspirations from the artificial and plastic, superfluous Dubai and Abu Dhabi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I genuinely think this airport will Pakistan's image. First impressions count. The old ISB airport merely reinforced the negative perceptions that visitors arrived with about Pakistan. I hope all the adjoining areas are nicely developed, kept clean to give a positive intro to Pakistan. Next year I plan to take a few English with me to give them taste of 'my Pakistan'. History, Taxila, Gandhara, Raj, GT road, Attock Fort etc.

This airport is barely 35 miles from my ancestral village.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The working culture at the new airport also needs to be lifted. Higher standards and results need to be achieved. It has to be run like a private entity

Really need to handover operations to someone good, CAA won't take much time to turn it into a dump.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM will not inaugurate The New Islamabad International Airport, but is expected to be operational on April 20. PM was not satisfy with the work when he visited last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> PM will not inaugurate The New Islamabad International Airport, but is expected to be operational on April 20. PM was not satisfy with the work when he visited last week.



Why? any reason? 15 years in construction and still not good enough. Anyway looks like PPP is going to SC to change name to BB again, don't want to land on Benazir Bhutto airport again wtf

Rename some Sindh airport after BB.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Beautiful Airport Mashallah , Best Project in Pakistan right now (even if it is a bit over budget)


----------



## ghazi52

According to news sources:

*Islamabad International Airport *will be made operational on April 20 without inauguration ceremony.

The first scheduled passenger flight to land at Islamabad International Airport on April 20 will be *PIA flight PK-300 from Karachi. The Boeing 777 flight PK-300 is scheduled to land at 8:55 AM.*

Maybe PIA Boeing 777 registration AP-BMH in airline's new livery to perform this flight?

The airport's formal inauguration by the Prime Minister in a ceremony will be performed on May 1.


----------



## ghazi52

*16/04/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aviation secretary confirmed that formal inauguration has been moved from April 23 to May 1 without clearly spelling out the reason for the postponement. However he insisted that airport would become functional on April 20 as per the original plan.
*
Pakistan Air Force (PAF) *is constructing pens to station planes for wartime but he denied that any offices are being handed over to PAF at the new airport. According to sources, the Greenfield facility like the new airport is usually not used for dual purposes so initially there was no plan to accommodate PAF at the airport. But later the PAF facilities were also added.

It is further clarified that keeping its commitments as a priority PCAA has successfully handed over fully furnished ASF barracks to the ASF authorities with the capacity to accommodate 1,200 employee. It is worth mentioning here that various international food chains and their outlets will be operational shortly at New Islamabad International Airport which strengthens the commitment of PCAA to provide state of the art facilities to its passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bafxet

ghazi52 said:


> Aviation secretary confirmed that formal inauguration has been moved from April 23 to May 1 without clearly spelling out the reason for the postponement. However he insisted that airport would become functional on April 20 as per the original plan.
> *
> Pakistan Air Force (PAF) *is constructing pens to station planes for wartime but he denied that any offices are being handed over to PAF at the new airport. According to sources, the Greenfield facility like the new airport is usually not used for dual purposes so initially there was no plan to accommodate PAF at the airport. But later the PAF facilities were also added.
> 
> It is further clarified that keeping its commitments as a priority PCAA has successfully handed over fully furnished ASF barracks to the ASF authorities with the capacity to accommodate 1,200 employee. It is worth mentioning here that various international food chains and their outlets will be operational shortly at New Islamabad International Airport which strengthens the commitment of PCAA to provide state of the art facilities to its passengers.


Inaugural date moved forward because the baggage area got flooded as a result of busting of pipeline.


----------



## ghazi52

From NIIA..................IIAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

bafxet said:


> Inaugural date moved forward because the baggage area got flooded as a result of busting of pipeline.


no sir it was minor issue resolved already 20 is fix date


----------



## murtaza12

Imran Khan said:


> no sir it was minor issue resolved already 20 is fix date


20th is when it will become operational. 

Inauguration has been moved forward to 1st May.


----------



## TOPGUN

The new ISB airport is just outstanding and brings nothing but pride and joy to ones eyes and soul great job mashallah !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

murtaza12 said:


> 20th is when it will become operational.
> 
> Inauguration has been moved forward to 1st May.


sir ji prime minister is going to UK that is why



TOPGUN said:


> The new ISB airport is just outstanding and brings nothing but pride and joy to ones eyes and soul great job mashallah !!


good part is i can see it while sitting enjoying my farm house

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Imran Khan said:


> sir ji prime minister is going to UK that is why
> 
> 
> good part is i can see it while sitting enjoying my farm house



Wah rahwah Imran yaar tussi enjoy karo , rest of us are jealous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

EMIRATES *AIRLINES *;

All Emirates flights after 20th April 2018 will arrive and depart from new Islamabad Airport.
On 21st April, *Emirates first flight EK614* will arrive at 0125 and EK615 will depart at 0310 from New Islamabad Airport.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Modern Fuel Farm Opened at New Islamabad International Airport. 
Pakistan’s largest and most advanced fuel farm facility at the New Islamabad International Airport was inaugurated , which was developed jointly by Pakistan State Oil (PSO) and Attock Petroleum Limited.

Total Parco launches premium fuel
The facility’s smooth operation will be ensured by the offloading bays that are equipped with 600 USGPM pumps, a storage capacity of 10,000 tons with three vertical tanks, a 3,600 USGPM product pumping system and highly advanced refueling equipment comprising eight hydrants.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Isb airport is looking good, it will raise the bar for other upcoming projects in Lahore and probably in Khi and other cities, including Gwadar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The main concern at the moment is ASF base camp is not completed which may cause the security risk. Different intelligence agnencies submitted their reports thats why ASF is not ready to start operation. On the other side all airlines were informed earlier to start operation on 20th but later informed again by tha aviation authority about further delay.

*now 3 may confirmed



tarpa tarpa k iftitah karna



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*In pictures: Shiny new Islamabad International Airport gets final touches ahead of inauguration*

The airport will now open on May 3.


After going through a number of hiccups and delays, the inauguration of the newly constructed Islamabad International Airport is in sight with a test flight having landed on its runway on April 7.

In its initial phase, the airport will be capable of handling nine million passengers and 50,000 tonnes of cargo every year. After its expansion, it would be able to serve up to 25m passengers a year by 2025, authorities say.

Ahead of its awaited inauguration — which was supposed to take place on April 20 but was moved to May 3 at the eleventh hour — the new and shiny airport is getting final touches so that it is fully operational by next month.






A view of the entrance of the newly constructed Islamabad International Airport (IIA). — AFP







A view of the parking area of the airport, set to begin flight operations from May 3. — APP







Labourers giving final touches to inner area of newly constructed international airport. — APP






Baggage control area of the new airport. — APP






Labourers work at the Islamabad International Airport ahead of its official opening on the outskirts of Islamabad on April 18, 2018. — AFP






A security official from the Airport Security Force (ASF) walks through the airport. — AFP






ASF officials stand guard at the international departures door. — AFP






Labourers walk through the airport. — AFP






Workers move luggage trolleys at the newly-built Islamabad International Airport. — AFP






Trolleys are stacked inside the IIA. — AFP






A worker paints a wall near the international departures area of the IIA. — AFP






Flights schedule monitors hang at the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*6th Metro Bus Project New Islamabad Airport near completion .Lane marking started at metro carriage way*.













*
Golra morr roundabout *


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Operationalisation of the New Islamabad International airport has been delayed yet again as the authorities want to further test the systems and equipment before the inauguration of the Pakistan’s biggest facility which is now going to cost Rs105 billion. Now the new airport will be made operational on May 3 instead of earlier announced date of April 20.

Meanwhile, Adviser to Prime Minister on Aviation Sardar Mahtab Khan confirmed to The News that the airport will not be named after any personality and its official name will be “Islamabad International Airport (IIAP)”.

A visit to the site revealed that most of the construction work has been completed yet there are several shortcomings that need to be addressed. The biggest shortcoming is non-availability of public transport to the airport although the management claims an agreement has been signed with a private company to start the bus service to connect the facility with Rawalpindi and Islamabad but so far the airport is only accessible through personal vehicles.

The airport has no housing facility for civil aviation staff and accommodation for Airport Security Force (ASF) is only partially available. The cost of the airport has now escalated to Rs105 billion from the initial estimate of Rs81.1 billion, a senior official of Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) said. When the construction started in 2006 the cost estimate was Rs37 billion.

A new Kasana Dam will be constructed on 700 acres nearby to fulfil the water needs for the airport although the airport already has a smaller Rama Dam spanning over 282 acres which can fulfil the requirements for about one and a half years.

The decision to delay the launch was taken by Adviser to the Prime Minister Sardar Mahtab Khan on Wednesday after a visit to the new facility. Adviser expressed his satisfaction over the overall preparedness for operationalisation however he wanted the state of the art systems and equipment be tested and trialed more to bring it to the level of international standards.

“For that matter he gave directions to concerned authorities and particularly to CAA to do more tests and trials in order to improve reliability and efficiency of systems,” says a statement issued by CAA.

Meanwhile, the adviser confirmed to The News that the airport will not be named after any personality and its official name will be “Islamabad International Airport (IIAP)”. A media tour to the airport was arranged by CAA while authority’s Deputy Director General Aamir Mehboob briefed media about the project.

The arrival and international departure equipped with modern technologies and state of the art facilities grabbed the attention of the delegation. The airport facilities are at par with any modern international airport. It is the first Greenfield Airport in Pakistan equipped with cutting edge technologies and state of the art facilities for passengers to meet the 21st century challenges. It is capable of serving 9 million passengers and 50,000 metric tons cargo every year in its first phase. This modular design enables the expansions to serve up to 25 million passengers every year by 2025.

The airport is slated to be one of Asia's major aviation hubs and a destinations. Islamabad International Airport is designed by French company Aéroports de Paris Ingenierie and CPG Corporation of Singapore. It is built on 4,238 acres of land and consists of 4-level passenger terminal building, 2 runways, taxiways, apron, parking bays for wide-body aircraft.

There is a cargo terminal, air traffic control complex, fuel farm, as well as a fire, crash, and rescue facility. It is fully equipped to handle all types of aircraft including the new generation aircraft such as the Airbus A380, Boeing 747-8 and Airbus A350 XWB aircraft.

The airport is connected to Islamabad and Rawalpindi via the Kashmir Highway and Motorway via Thallian interchange with the link to the proposed ring road. A four-lane highway has also been constructed by NHA to cater cargo traffic. The Islamabad Metro bus project is also being expanded to connect the airport but the work is still underway on the project.

Being the first Greenfield airport, a significant portion of the land has been earmarked for the commercial purposes such as duty-free shops, 5-star hotel and convention center, branded coffee shops, business centre, food courts, multifunction shopping mall, theme park, cinemas, golf course and other leisure/recreational facilities.

It took almost 11 years to build the new Islamabad International Airport after the ground breaking in April 2007. The 4-level passenger terminal building is 190,370 square metres specifically designed to facilitate passengers and stakeholders and is completely high-tech and fully computerised with integrated systems of international standards.

The airport is also equipped with the latest facilities like 15 Contact Bays/Passenger Boarding Bridges including 9 International, 5 domestic and 1 swing gate. 13 Remote parking Bays for aircraft including 9 International and 4 domestic with 3 additional parking stands at the Cargo Apron and 2 parking stands at State Lounge Apron for travelling passengers, state guests and other stakeholders. The passengers making connections to other international flights are linked to the main international building with facilities like food court and other entertainment facilities like delayed flight lounges, prayer rooms, duty free shops and a transit hotel for international departure and transit passengers. Latest technology available in the world, most state of the art Flight Information Display system is installed in domestic and international arrivals and departures lounges. 30 Immigrations counters in international departure lounge and 40 immigration counters in international arrival lounge, 72 international briefing counters and 32 domestic briefing counters are installed.

The main car parking area for passengers has the parking capacity of 2,200 vehicles having 9 entry and 9 exit toll booths for all the international and domestic passengers.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaheen Air International (SAI), *the second national carrier of Pakistan, will begin all Islamabad inbound and outbound flights from the new Islamabad International Airport (IIAP) starting from the inauguration of the new Airport on* Thursday, May 3, 2018.*

As pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) have conveyed that* the operationalization of IIAP will be on May 3, 2018 at 1000 hours*. Now all Shaheen Air flights will operate from new Islamabad airport for its operations whether inbound or outbound from May 3rd and onwards as per PCAA directives.

Zohaib Hassan, Chief Marketing officer, SAI said “We requested all our Islamabad bond Shaheen Air passengers to please confirm their flights from our call center at 021 111 80 80 80 before leaving for airport to avoid any inconvenience”.

With the launch of its flights from IIAP, Shaheen Air will be having a total of 26 domestic and 42 International weekly operational flights from IIAP under its summer schedule. Having started its operations in 1993 as the first private airline in Pakistan, Shaheen Air currently operates flights to more than 11 international destinations and 08 domestic destinations.

The airline on its 25th anniversary also announced the launch of “Shine Miles”, SAI’s loyalty card, along with its revamped website and web application to enable its flyers with a smoother experience.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The New Airport is equipped with following facilities and technologies;*

LED airfield lighting system for better vision at night.

The airport has South East Asia’s third Instrument Landing System (ILS) Category 3. Before this, only Lahore Airport and Delhi Airport had ILS in the region. ILS gives a 50-meter visibility even during thick foggy weather.

A total of 5 aprons including one for parking three cargo planes.
The check-in counters have been upgraded as well. The new airport has 70 international while 32 domestic check-in counters as compared to 25 and 20 counters of Benazir Airport.
The baggage handling system comes with three baggage scan lines in line with international standards as well.

Baggage belts process 6,000 bags per hour upon international arrival while 5,500 bags per hour on international departure.

33 aircraft stands as compared to the 11 in the old airport. The new airport also has 15 bays with top-notch boarding bridges.

The airport has state-of-the-art radar system as well. Primary radar has a surveillance range of up to 100 nautical miles while the second one goes as wide as 250 nautical miles.
Two fire stations with latest fire fighting equipment and trucks. The stations have five vehicles in total with 1000 kg foam and 32,300 liters of water capacity.

Apart from that, 84,365 square-meter area has been allocated for Maintenance Repair Overhaul (MRO) program.

*Parking at the Airport*

The new Islamabad International Airport has enough parking space to cater 2,200 vehicles. The parking space got a serious upgrade as well from the Benzair Airport which had 600 car parking positions in total. The parking has nine entry and exit points in total.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Central Masjid Of Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Now....this looks like an international airport, not just the name say it. A mini Changi...

Looks modern, classy, upscale and spacious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

looks well now open it do not wit for day of justice


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

it all pains me to think that after it opens it will be spoiled by our verybown jahil awam.some will smoke in public some will spit on it.and see after some years it would look like some huge shity place where u put alote of monkeys together

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


>




This looks easy on the eyes and body, the ergonomically designed comfort chairs looks good. Now Isb airport is looking as planned and designed.



ali_raza said:


> it all pains me to think that after it opens it will be spoiled by our verybown jahil awam.some will smoke in public some will spit on it.and see after some years it would look like some huge shity place where u put alote of monkeys together




Lets hope it is maintained and kept spick and span, neat and clean...check the shopping malls opened over the years, thousand of visitors frequent these malls, lower middle class to upper and same people, but they are well maintained and looks nice and clean...same can be done here.

People tend to make any dirty place more dirtier and any neat and clean place is kept clean..it is human psychology. Yes it need to be maintained 24/7.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


>




Looks good ... But needs to be centered.



ali_raza said:


> it all pains me to think that after it opens it will be spoiled by our verybown jahil awam.some will smoke in public some will spit on it.and see after some years it would look like some huge shity place where u put alote of monkeys together




We have huge jaahil and deehati population that doesn't know basic hygiene and good manners. They come from paidoo khandaans ...

We can't change that unfortunately.


----------



## ghazi52

C130 Landed today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to open Islamabad airport on May 1*

RAWALPINDI: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi will inaugurate Islamabad’s new airport on the first day of next month, but the facility will become operational on May 3, according to official sources.

They said that Mr Abbasi would inaugurate the airport on the morning of May 1, but flight operations would begin on May 3.

On the day of the inauguration only one Pakistan International Airlines flight would operate, said the sources.

They said that on May 3 all flight operations would be shifted to the new airport and the Benazir Bhutto International Airport would would be closed for airline operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Opening ceremony prep

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkiyani

Hope Allah will make ISB airport a success and keep all the bad "shar" away from it... praying all passengers come and go through it safely.. From passenger safety to flight operation everything will be done by Allah's help safely without any incident..

Mashallah ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

Great Achievement! at last someone completed the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Breakdown of the terminal building*

At level 1 – there are the international and domestic passengers’ arrival area and collection bays for baggage. Airline offices and the engineering department will also be housed on the first level.

At level II – there are the domestic arrivals and departure lounges, boarding bridges, visitors’ gallery, car parking, and Immigration counters for international passengers.

At level III – there are international and domestic check-ins – baggage drop after check-in security scanning, international immigration departure and other airlines offices.

At level IV – there are state lounges and commercially important persons (CIP) lounges, in addition, a crew briefing hall.

There will be as many as 28 escalators, six service lifts. 24 elevators for passengers have been installed in the terminal building in addition to 4 inclined travellators (moving walkways) and 10 horizontal.

25 restrooms for passengers have been built in the terminal building, however, there is no facility for transit passengers to deposit their luggage.

Instead, transit passengers will have to carry their luggage with them while waiting for their connecting flights. The Benazir Bhutto Airport did not have this facility either.

A huge parking area for 2200 to 2500 vehicles has been constructed, in addition to a 175-staff car parking bay. And two parking areas have been allocated for state lounge guests. There are nine exit and entry gates to the airport.

Other amenities include dedicated charging stations for passengers to fuel up their electronic devices. In addition, there are charging boxes for cell-phones that will be operated by high-tech fingerprint recognition systems for keeping the phones safe while they are being charged.

There will also be a mini-cinema for travellers to relax and watch a movie before embarking on their connecting flights, as well as a food court with a children’s play area.

From Islamabad, the airport is connected to the Kashmir Highway, while people in Rawalpindi will be able to access it via the Grand Trunk Road. There is no dedicated public transport available to the airport; however, government authorities have plans to inaugurate a metro-bus service for passengers soon.

Besides all other facilities, 18 water tube-wells and three water dams have been built for the new airport. However, arrangements for the availability of clean drinking water have yet to be finalised.

Security

More than 500 Airport Security Force personnel will be required to be deployed at the new IIA to ensure safety for all passengers.

Security officials, however, have already expressed concern over the existing situation of funnel areas of the new airport which are close to the Motorway where lights could be a security hazard.

Though more than 85 security towers have been built around the airport to ensure that nobody from outside can enter the area, several of the towers lack basic facilities like toilets/washroom, lighting and restrooms.

“No clean water is available to drink at the security towers, and it’s difficult to keep visual contact from the towers to the airport,” a security official – requesting to remain unnamed — lamented speaking of the lapses in security management.

The security staff camp is located 12 kilometres away from the airport which security officials consider a cause for concern. The airport itself lacks proper rescue and evacuation mechanisms.

There are also no alternate routes for VIPs, which according to security officials would have the potential to create traffic bottlenecks as well as security hazards.

“The Benazir Bhutto International Airport was a smaller airport, which meant that security management was not so complicated. Considering the new airport is significantly larger, the security detail needs to be much more comprehensive. Given the fact that the location of the airport is also in an area where there have been reports of miscreant activities, security arrangements are not water-tight” a security official said.

He said at the new airport, security management systems, CCTV, and public address systems have been installed complimented with all-night patrolling. There are two bomb pit facilities each on the departure and international sections of the airport.

Flight kitchen

Besides the on-site hotel, a flight kitchen, post office facilities and ATMs have yet to be provided to passengers using the new airport. However, the PIA spokesman said that the flight kitchen located at the old Benazir Bhutto International airport, which is more than 30 kilometres away from the new airport will be used for cooking meals, which will be transported in trucks to the new airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

Beautiful. 

Maintenance would be a big question here. 

I suppose this thread should be closed now.


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you Pervez Musharraf.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*New Islamabad International Airport becomes operational*






*Two days after its inauguration, the new Islamabad International Airport has become operational today (Thursday).*

The Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) in its schedule posted on Twitter shared details of the PIA flights that would be operated from the new airport.




✔@Official_PIA

Dear passengers, following is the PIA flight schedule for BBIAP and IIAP on May 3, 2018. #PIA


According to the schedule, some flights are still being operated from the Benazir International Airport. 

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on May 1 had inaugurated the new airport.






The airport is one of Asia's major aviation hubs and a destinations. Islamabad International Airport is designed by French company Aéroports de Paris Ingenierie and CPG Corporation of Singapore.

It is built on 4,238 acres of land and consists of 4-level passenger terminal building, 2 runways, taxiways, apron, parking bays for wide-body aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First day - Full Flight Operation at New Islamabad International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> First day - Full Flight Operation at New Islamabad International Airport




Well the Pakistani dehaati awaam manages to dirty the airport within 2 hours of opening...

I saw:

*Graffiti on the concrete,*
*People loitering,*
*Entire village came to pickup Mr. Paycheck from Dubai*
*Papers/garbage on the floor*
*Illegal parking*
*And noisy people waking around aimlessly*
Well at least Pakistan had a world class airport from May 1st to May 3rd.


https://ibb.co/kjOe8n







https://www.facebook.com/TheIslamabadianz/videos/1927582707265354/


----------



## Kabira

Clutch said:


> Well the Pakistani dehaati awaam manages to dirty the airport within 2 hours of opening...
> 
> I saw:
> 
> *Graffiti on the concrete,*
> *People loitering,*
> *Entire village came to pickup Mr. Paycheck from Dubai*
> *Papers/garbage on the floor*
> *Illegal parking*
> *And noisy people waking around aimlessly*
> Well at least Pakistan had a world class airport from May 1st to May 3rd.
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/kjOe8n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheIslamabadianz/videos/1927582707265354/



Cleaning garbage bins is job of management. People need to throw their stuff somewhere.


----------



## Clutch

Kabira said:


> Cleaning garbage bins is job of management. People need to throw their stuff somewhere.




What about the people collecting the luggage by climbing on the conveyor??


----------



## Kabira

Clutch said:


> What about the people collecting the luggage by climbing on the conveyor??



I don't know about that. But they need to hire more people to clean or management have already started corruption on first day if budget isn't problem. I doubt hiring some people to clean garbaje bins will increase budget that much. In western airports you never see full garbaje bins like that.

Solution increase numbers of garbaje bins and hire some more cleaning stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Islamabad Airport* 2 billion US dollars later. 
Education:a key element of sustainable development of any nation.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> *New Islamabad Airport* 2 billion US dollars later.
> Education:a key element of sustainable development of any nation.



Think that Hajj and Umra travelling can be better handled at the old Pindi Chaklala airport and some middle east flights should also be handled by the old airport.

These people will destroy this new airport in no time....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

This is what happens when infrastructure is prioritised over education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> *New Islamabad Airport* 2 billion US dollars later.
> Education:a key element of sustainable development of any nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Pakistanis also behave like animals in PIA but very civilised in other airlines. You need airport police to tame these animals and put them in their place.



Game.Invade said:


> This is what happens when infrastructure is prioritised over education.



I bet they behave perfectly fine in UAE and Saudi Arabia airports.



Pluralist said:


> Think that Hajj and Umra travelling can be better handled at the old Pindi Chaklala airport and some middle east flights should also be handled by the old airport.
> 
> These people will destroy this new airport in no time....



Must of our flights are for Gulf Arab, what's the point of new airport if that destination is shifted to old airport again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

aik banda dubai se aata hai ya umry se atta hai to 500 bandy aurteen bachy usko aysy leny aaty hain jesy NASA ke mission se wapas zameen per aya ho

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

We should have seperate infrastructure and facilities for the jaahil portion of the population. 

They are destroying the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Game.Invade said:


> This is what happens when infrastructure is prioritised over education.


We should start degree courses about how to behave at airports
They need common sense more than education

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakCan

ISB airport can hire few more people to help Pakistanis who are not that well educated. Instead of recording them like they are 3rd class citizens, fellow passengers can educate them aswell. Being nice to fellow citizens won't hurt anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Not a bad start so far. Conveyor belt issue has just been blown out of proportion and overshadowed the rest of good things this new airport offers to the passengers. I think it's not the airport that lacks anything, its the manpower issue, perhaps they are understaffed and the CAA needs to fill this gap. We should give at least 1 month to CAA to bring the things back to normal.







Conveyor belt jamming continuous for second day....


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Very balanced analysis

https://propakistani.pk/2018/05/07/n...led-potential/


----------



## ghazi52

*Central Masjid Of Islamabad Airport Latest Pics *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Clutch

The disaster that is Islamabad airport start


----------



## ziaulislam

Clutch said:


> The disaster that is Islamabad airport start


everything should be automated listed on boards..there should NOT be any spoon feeding..
if they cant read they should be patient (like they are in arab airports) rather than complain..

regarding flight delays..why is it happening?..is it an airline problem or an airport problem?

complaints that it took an hour to come to airport is big "bullshit" so what if it takes an hour did she saw the map??..it takes me 2 hour to get to newyork airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Airport and Airline operations in full swing at Islamabad International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old is gold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Clutch said:


> The disaster that is Islamabad airport start


for hell sake its largest airport of country and its new things are gonna settle down very soon . insan ko her wakt complain nhi kerni chayee .that old was good airport with two rooms ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

imarshad 




On Saturday I visited the Airport with my family. I guess it was before the security alert as there wasn't much red alert there. Anyways here are a few points that i noted.
1) You have to pay toll at three different places. Rs. 30 near the Top City area on the way towards the airport as well as on the way back. Rs. 90 in the parking area. So per visit one needs to pay Rs. 150 per vehicle.
2) The airport building and surrounding area ls huge. The parking area is not as big as it should be. It suffices for now but in next 2-3 years when the air traffic increases I think it will not be enough.
3) The visitors gallery is a big disappointment. Nothing there so far. Only 3-4 shops and nothing else. No area/window/gallery to watch the airplanes. 
4) The only place to watch airplanes is near the parking area. 
5) The airport looks good during daytime but it really comes to life during night time.. It looks absolutely amazing and real classy when its lights are turned on.
6) The airport is 19 KM from G-13 interchange and 15 KM from 26 Number chungi. The road is very wide and newly carpeted. From 26 number to motorway bridge the metro lane is not separated via barriers from the main road. Only an orange line indicates that the inner lane is for Metro bus.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Airport Aviation, Cargo, and Customs Buildings.
*




































.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

I see people cleaning and airport look nice and neat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Trisonics

The new Islamabad International Airport was built at a staggering and rather extravagant cost of over Rs 100 billion. *Considered as the technological marvel and the most advanced airport in Pakistan by many, the new Airport gave up against its very first round of rains.*

Islamabad witnessed pleasant weather after a heavy rain yesterday, however, the airport seemed to be at the losing end of it. Just as the rain caught pace, the airport’s floor started getting flooded with water.

Y*eah, you heard that right. Rs 100 billion spent and the airport failed to withstand the impact of an average rainfall. The airport’s ceiling started to leak exposing the Civil Aviation Authority’s poor construction work.*

The rainwater accumulated at the briefing area and other places as passengers faced difficulties in getting in and out. The staff at the airport kept drying the floors, however, the efforts were of no use and water kept coming in. The sewerage system at airport is also not fully functional.

“After the rainwater flooded the operational offices of airlines located at the ramp area of the airport, the wastewater was pumped out but the mud which came in with the water, chocked the pipelines and toilets rendering them unuseable. This has resulted in problems for the staff working at the airport,” a source told ProPakistani.

*Many airlines confirmed that floodwater entered their offices and damaged precious equipment including computers, wireless and electronic gadgets.*

Rainwater also flooded the runway and parking area of aircraft which was flushed out a few hours after the rain stopped.

Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) is in a state of denial. The Public Relation Officer of CAA, Farah Hussain, denied that any water flooded the airport and claimed that all the videos are fake.

“There is no damage to the roof of the terminal building and no flooding occurred at airlines offices,” Farah Hussain told ProPakistani

*he Airport’s Condition*
You can watch the footages of the rain wreaking havoc inside the airport’s building:







Ali Arif

@i_aliarif
https://twitter.com/i_aliarif/status/1004126796017819653

New Islamabad International Airport after rain.
KOI SHARM HOTI HAI
KOI HAYA HOTI HAI.#Rain

5:24 PM - Jun 5, 2018


205

178 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy



https://propakistani.pk/2018/06/06/...ional-airport-drowns-after-first-rain-videos/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Emirates is bringing the big blob..the Whale..the one and only a380 to ISB in july

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Emirates adds A380 service to Islamabad from July 2018*
By Jim Liu

Posted14 June 2018 05:00

Share this article Twitter Facebook LinkedIn Google+ 
4
SHARES
Emirates Airlines starting next month introduces new Airbus A380 destination, where the airline assigns 2-class 615-seater aircraft on Dubai – Islamabad route. From 08JUL18, the A380 will operate this route 4 times a week.

08JUL18 
EK2524 DXB0800 – 1210ISB 388
EK2525 ISB1540 – 1745DXB 388

eff 09JUL18 
EK612 DXB0320 – 0730ISB 77W x7
EK614 DXB2105 – 0115+1ISB 388 x247

EK615 ISB0305 – 0525DXB 388 x135
EK613 ISB0900 – 1110DXB 77W x7


----------



## Clutch

Memories... Oh, memories..... Not good ones


----------



## ghazi52

*1963: People Awaiting for Plane at Airport -*Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad International Airport - Review 
*

I traveled through Domestic & International Terminals three Times after Opening.
Sharing my views about NIIA.

Initially will shares some important points then detailed review of each Part.

1. Islamabad International Airport is Future Hub of Pakistan's Aviation , Its Huge & have enough space in surroundings.

2. Equipment Used in this Airport is Just Excellent ,completely inline of Latest international standards.

3. Low Quality Construction Material & Low Quality Finishing in Many Areas of Terminal. Specially Wash rooms & those Square Naked coloured Pillars.

4. Premature Opening of this Airport is also one one of reasons for some issues. Opening could be delayed for 4 to 6 months to have basic work done.Due to this work on some areas has been compromised.

5. Work on Restaurants/ Duty free area can be continued after opening & this is in Process.

6. CAA treating this Aiport is Like Yateem.... Huge Facility & less number of people in Administration/cleaning staff etc.

7. People / Passengers also dont have Civic Sense & you see Kachra on most of Places, Conditions of Lifts out side terminal in waiting area is just Pathetic.

8. Some jugar work has been done in Roof area which was exposed during rains. They managed this issue with other Jugar. 

9.You never see Naked Pillar at any airport or you never sea kust Painted Pillars at any Airport even u dont see at Karachi,Lahore Faisalabad & Peshawar airport but IIA has & these Pillars are geting marks on them.

10. Biomatric Kiosks are working Perfectly.

11. CIP lounges in International Dep are Cool.

12. Business lounge in Domestic area is... bit compromised but cost you just 500 Pkr so...its Up!!

13. Both Link Roads are Operational which is Good but need to deploy Motorway Police on Both because in night its like Haunted Road & attractive point for Dakuz.

14. The Gate at start , where first checking point is made is too Narrow so often you see congestion on that point. Need Widening of that area like Toll Plaza & increase number of Security / checking Personals.

15. Metro Bus -Peshawar more till G14(GT Road) will start from August/September. Work on Bus stations in in Progress, Road is 90% Completed.

16. Metro Bus - GT road Till Airport will start from January 2019. Road is Ready They need to construct Bus stations Only.Work not started.

17. Air Field Side is Just Awesome, Runways are cool, View of surroundings is just classy mountains, green .......

18. If some Administrative issues & some Constructions issues solved & services improved This will be one of the best Airport but if it will remain like this..soon you will a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

ghazi52 said:


> *Islamabad International Airport - Review
> *


Next time you go through there, would it be possible to take some pictures of the construction and infrastructure defects you mentioned in this post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


>



Is that a culture problem or why are the people sitting on the ground? I think not enough sitting arrangments are given?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





PIA are shameless people only corrupt ministers leads PIA.




Khurram Shehzad
جئے بھٹو... شیرر اک واری فیررر،
لگاؤ نعرے پاکستانیوں... ذلالت ہو یا رسوائی یہی نعرے لگاتے رہو.
شعور نا آنے تک اسی قسم کی ذلالت جاری رہیگی،...See More


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Arsalan

Can anyone who have actually traveled from new Islamabad airport answer the below?



Arsalan said:


> These first pictures are not very promising to be honest. The airport already look over crowded not sure how many people it will ACTUALLY be able to handle when all flight operations start in full swing. Have anyone been there? Traveled from the new airport? Please share;
> 
> Seating arrangement. Are there MORE than enough chairs and how comfortable are these?
> Food: How were the food stalls/tuck shops?
> 
> Duty Free Area?
> These first two points will really shape up the traveling experience from the airport. Esp seating capacity and comfort rating.




Thank you.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mesmerizing Art Projects At Islamabad Airport*







After multiple behind schedule work and delays New International Islamabad Airport (IIA) has finally started its operation on 3rd of May 2018.

The continuous delay in the completion of Islamabad Airport would be completely justified if someone just has a sight of its breathtaking artwork.

The art project at Islamabad Airport is one of its exclusive features. The artwork will provide the visitor an instant glimpse of country’s rich heritage and the work of some internationally renowned artists of Pakistan.






Islamabad is the state of the art airport that welcome and goodbye with some of the archetype pieces of ceramic art, truck art, and fine art.







Islamabad Airport will provide you a complete pleasure of some art gallery. The visitor will come across the large its domestic and international check-in counters with walls and ceiling containing large-scale artwork on it. As you walk through the airport you will encounter the best art pieces painted by some of the finest international artists including Meher Afroz, Ali Kazim, Amin Gulgee, Adeela Suleman, Imran Qureshi and Aisha Khalid.

At the departure of the airport, you will visit the finest artwork defining traditional craft of Pakistan. There is an exploration of style and pattern here within traditional parameters of grid and arabesque, with the medium ranging from copper and ceramics to wood and stone.

The State Lounge has a magnificent wall decorated with Naqashi (traditional fresco) in the almost extinct Mughal tradition. A joyous celebration of color greets arriving passengers at both Domestic and International Terminals. This is Truck Art in all its whimsical glory. The Art Project offers a quiet moment of reflection to every traveler in his eternal quest.

*Without further ado let’s just indulge in the glory of IIA Artwork*,
















*Birds finely crafted in copper hover over a courtyard.*

























































*An exquisite truck art greets arriving passengers at both Domestic and International Terminals with.The Art Project offers a quiet moment of reflection to every traveler in his eternal quest.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*World's largest passenger aircraft lands at new Islamabad airport*

*ISLAMABAD:* The biggest passenger airplane of the world, Airbus A380, landed on the new Islamabad International Airport today (Sunday).

The Airbus A380 is a double-deck, wide-body, four-engine jet airliner which is the world's largest passenger airliner.

The aircraft was given water salute at the new airport, which is the largest airport in the country. 

View image on Twitter





CAA Pakistan@AirportPakistan
https://twitter.com/AirportPakistan/status/1015857679724449792

Ladies & Gentlemen - #EK2524 the first ever A380 to land in Pakistan - TOUCHDOWN!

3:18 AM - Jul 8, 2018


187

73 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy



It will be a landmark in the aviation history of the Pakistan. The Civil Aviation Authority has granted permission to a Middle Eastern airline, which will fly the giant aircraft, to bring the airplane to Pakistan.

First flight of A380 will arrive with 650 passengers on board from Dubai. It will land in Islamabad at 12:30 am, Private news channel reported.

The double-decker plane stands 80-foot high from the ground and has a speed of 945 kilometers per hour with its four powerful turbo engines. The giant airplane weighs 577 tons, its length is 240 feet and the wing span is 260 feet.

A380 can accommodate up to 868 passengers. It has the capacity to carry 323, 545 litres of fuel, which is equal to 85471 gallons.


----------



## ghazi52

murtaza12

First landing experience at IIAP:

After enjoying a 2-week long vacation, I returned to ISB this morning (13th July 2018) on EK-612.

*Landing:* It had rained just before my flight landed, and many flights were diverted to LHE and then returned to ISB after some time. Thankfully, EK was not diverted, and we landed safely at 7:40 AM. Runway was damp, and there were puddles on the tarmac, nice to see PIA and Qatar B777s, along with Turkish A330. I wish there were more widebodies, anyway, landing was fine, quickly taxied to the gate within 5 minutes as well.


*Getting off the aircraft:* I wanted to laugh, there was what looked like a monkey in a CAA uniform trying to operate the ADELTE Passenger Boarding bridge (PBB). I could see out my seat window that the guy operating it clearly had no idea what he was doing. He kept moving it side to side, up and down, couldn't keep it stable or align it properly with the aircraft door. Not even lying, all the passengers were standing up inside because the doors hadn't opened yet since that idiot couldn't even align the PBB. What a shame. 
I haven't been to LHE/KHI recently, but is it the same there? 


*Immigration:* 
Getting off the aircraft was straight forward, you walk through the PBB, one CAA member is guiding passengers to immediately take a left towards arrivals. 
Eventually you get to the immigration counters, it's a huge hall, impressed with the size, and the orderly fashion in which people were standing in lines. However, it's no different than BBIA in terms of capacity. What's the point of showing off this many counters when 7 of them were closed due to lack of staff to operate them? 

*Note:* I had made friends with a member of airport security in old ISB airport, and he was not here personally today, but he had one of his colleagues help me out with baggage etc. While waiting in immigration line, he said that the airport is still a mess, even 2 months after opening. Breakdowns in the check-in system for airlines is a daily occurrence, along with the constant failure of baggage carousels. 
I was happy to hear that out of all foreign carriers, EK was performing the best, despite the hurdle I faced when leaving ISB. QR, EY and TK are having issues with check-in and baggage offloading. 
He also mentioned that both EK and Dnata staff were dreading the commercial launch of A380 flights to/from ISB, they are barely able to cope with the load of 350-400 pax, how will they deal with 600? This is probably why the first flight has been pushed from 20th July to 10th August. 


*Baggage claim:* 
It was baggage carousel 2, I waited for around 10 minutes, and all I could see spinning on and on, were bags for Turkish Airlines passengers, since it had arrived late, the bags were being sent the same time as EK. TK bags finished finally and my bags started coming, for the first time in my entire life of arriving in Pakistan, priority baggage was actually given some priority. 


*Parking/Arrivals:*
Considering QR, TK and EK had just arrived in quick succession, the arrivals area was packed with people. 
I remember someone mentioning there was only one elevator to get to the parking area above, well there is, but I didn't use it. There is a sloped moving walkway, so I put the luggage trolley on that, and took it up to my car. 


Unfortunately didn't get any pictures, was too tired from being up all night for this flight. The timings are ridiculous.


----------



## murtaza12

Here are some videos I filmed of the takeoff and landing at new ISB airport:

Takeoff: 




Landing:


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Morr-Islamabad Airport Metrobus Corridor*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 6/8/2018.*


----------



## Xzibitt_

I landed at the new Islamabad airport on 16th June 2018. At first sight, It was fascinating to see the Airport clean and spacious. The service itself was terrible though.

- Lack of staff resulted in luggage arriving 2.5-3 hours late. Someone posted a video of a man in his 60s protesting, I was THERE that day. It went all crazy. He and at least 30-40 went on to protest and starting chanting against Nawaz Sharif. The staff were clueless, had no clue what to do and had no answer as to why luggages were arriving late! 

Otherwise, it looks good. I just hope the material is good enough to last.


----------



## ghazi52

*Widening second runway.*
NIIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

Is the arrival waiting area include air conditioning?


----------



## ghazi52

New Islamabad Airport


----------



## ghazi52

Today,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near boarding gate C3,4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Members of my family recently used the airport and were pleased with the airport and the service. 

My parents will be using it tomorrow, lets see what they say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Public side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Birdseye view of the new Islamabad International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest...............2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Does anybody know what is going to happen to old airport?


----------



## Awan68

Indus Pakistan said:


> Does anybody know what is going to happen to old airport?


given back to the PAF.


----------



## ghazi52

Transport cart

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> Transport cart


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Craft works for Islamabad Airport*

*



*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Finally it completed congrats to Pakistan


----------



## FuturePAF

Airport needs a Major Bus terminal to facilitate Tourism. the Airport is centrally located to the motorway network. Flights to and from the airport can be serviced by buses locally, and to other cities; instead of forcing people to go to the city, then go to local bus depot or train station.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

What's this I hear about jins and whatnot, in the new airport. Was this made on top of some sorts of ruins?



FuturePAF said:


> Airport needs a Major Bus terminal to facilitate Tourism. the Airport is centrally located to the motorway network. Flights to and from the airport can be serviced by buses locally, and to other cities; instead of forcing people to go to the city, then go to local bus depot or train station.


It's being connected to the Islamabad metro. Works almost done on that too.



BATMAN said:


>


The idea is great the execution is terrible. There was no need for that white in between the art. If the whole thing was covered, it would have looked fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

is there wi fi?


----------



## ghazi52

7:10 AM - 9 Feb 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

aziqbal said:


> is there wi fi?


yes for 45 minutes free only


----------



## ghazi52

malpensa

Join Date: Feb 2005
Location: USA
Posts: 5,378
Likes (Received): 12716

......Our awam has managed to break the glass side of the escalator...the children of our awam were allowed to run up the wrong direction ... 20 kids at a time running up the wrong way as if its a ride .if only management would care..now everyone has to take the stairs like the good old days..next to break in the village kids "play area" also known has landside pre check-in would be the elevators as our awams kids like to sit on the handrail inside...as the bathrooms have already been trashed and broken in the landside area of terminal..they are building some new bathrooms in the parking lot for our awan who love to trash the place every night.

No where else in the world is an airport abused than this one..i have seen men blow their nose in the plant holders..drop the cigarettes inside...spit on the granite floor..and threw their garbage everywhere except the bins....the only solution to maintaining the airport is to charge 100 rupees to non passengers ..............

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=196127&page=549

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsifIjaz

Allow only 2 to 3 relatives per passenger and charge 100 rupee parking ticket per hour after the 1st hour with no parking outside the airport.
Do that and u will see a drastic decrease in relatives swarming to the airports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Islamabad Metro Bus Project. Route of this Metro Which starts from Peshawar Morr and ends at New Islamabad International Airport

Pictures of G-9 Sector Bus Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

AsifIjaz said:


> Allow only 2 to 3 relatives per passenger and charge 100 rupee parking ticket per hour after the 1st hour with no parking outside the airport.
> Do that and u will see a drastic decrease in relatives swarming to the airports



We Charge Tk. 300 entering Airport for relatives .



AsifIjaz said:


> Allow only 2 to 3 relatives per passenger and charge 100 rupee parking ticket per hour after the 1st hour with no parking outside the airport.
> Do that and u will see a drastic decrease in relatives swarming to the airports



We Charge Tk. 300 entering Airport for relatives .


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> ......Our awam has managed to break the glass side of the escalator...the children of our awam were allowed to run up the wrong direction ... 20 kids at a time running up the wrong way as if its a ride .if only management would care..now everyone has to take the stairs like the good old days..next to break in the village kids "play area" also known has landside pre check-in would be the elevators as our awams kids like to sit on the handrail inside...as the bathrooms have already been trashed and broken in the landside area of terminal..they are building some new bathrooms in the parking lot for our awan who love to trash the place every night.
> 
> No where else in the world is an airport abused than this one..i have seen men blow their nose in the plant holders..drop the cigarettes inside...spit on the granite floor..and threw their garbage everywhere except the bins....the only solution to maintaining the airport is to charge 100 rupees to non passengers ..............



Welcome to Pakistan! 

That is typical behavior and nothing to be upset about. Chill out and all is fine.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Such a simple but beautiful design. *Peshawar Morr-Islamabad Airport Metrobus Corridor *..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mirza.Kashaf
Alrighty. Lol, so this guy is a bit annoying, lekin bear with me. He gives a good tour of the airport (arriving and departing) and this is a quite recent video. The airport looks very clean and well maintained and everyone working there seems to be young, well-trained and educated. We need more airports like this, man! Can't wait for the Lahore one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Touchdown at Islamabad Airport by British Airways. Hope they also starts the operations from Lahore and Karachi as well.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## aziqbal

just booked flights to Islamabad from London 

however its only 23kg 

can't wait to see the new airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom_Cruise

There is a distinct lack of lifts at the airport. In fact when going to departures check-in desks you have to wait ~10-15mins or so in the que for the lifts, its really frustrating. And with your luggage trolley only 4-5 other people can fit in. 

Can't quite understand why this was overlooked when there is so much open space available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thunderkaka



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

I was going to say that Islamabad airport was the second worst airport I have been to, after Manila. But you can still get things from the Manila airport. 

Islamabad airport had no money exchange, no cell phone provider, no nothing. It was embarrassing bringing my Western friends there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Compare with Islamabad

*Berlin Brandenburg: The airport with half a million faults*
By Chris Bowl
byBBC News

29 June 2019







The sweeping approach along a slick set of motorway junctions is convincing enough - although there is curiously little traffic.

Then, the main terminal building comes into view - its statement entrance with huge expanses of glass and exits from a large railway station below emerging into a piazza in front. To one side stands a smart hotel.

As a structure, it looks impressive enough.

Until you pause, look around you, and absorb the silence. This is Berlin Brandenburg or BER, the new, state-of-the-art international airport built to mark reunified Germany's re-emergence as a global destination.

It is a bold new structure, costing billions, and was supposed to be completed in 2012.

But it has never opened.

BER has become for Germany not a new source of pride but a symbol of engineering catastrophe. It's what top global infrastructure expert Bent Flyvbjerg calls a "national trauma" and an ideal way "to learn how not to do things".






No passengers have ever emerged from the railway station, which is currently running only one "ghost train" a day, to keep the air moving.

No-one has stayed at the smart airport hotel, which has a skeleton staff forlornly dusting rooms and turning on taps to keep the water supply moving.

Enter the grand terminal building itself and the spooky atmosphere intensifies.

Huge luggage carousels are being given their daily rotation to stop them from seizing up.

There are several of them, designed to process constant arrivals.

Round and round they go, smooth - but pointless. They have never processed a single piece of real luggage.





*Find out more*

What has gone so wrong in a place supposed to be the capital of efficient engineering? Listen to The Berlin Airport Fiasco.





Indicator boards show flights arriving and departing. But they are using data from other airports, elsewhere in Berlin.

Some of the boards tested since the airport was supposed to have opened have now had to be replaced, worn out without ever having shown a flight landing or taking off from here.

The company running the airport promises it will finally open next year, which would make it at least eight years late as well as billions over budget.

So what on Earth has happened in Germany, meant to be one of the world's leaders in efficiency and engineering?






This is the story of how a noble ambition to transcend a troubled past was slowly suffocated by political wrangling, bungling incompetence, and the world's worst tangle of badly installed cabling.

The story has its roots in the long years of Berlin's Cold War isolation. Divided by a concrete wall, marooned behind the Iron Curtain, its links with the wider world were sharply restricted by tensions between the Soviet Union and Western Allies.

For West Berliners, air links to the West, which had kept their part of the city free from Soviet domination during the Berlin Airlift in the late 1940s, were something precious but precarious, highly limited and expensive.

When I lived in West Berlin the 1980s, I came and went by train.

For East Berliners, imprisoned by their Communist government behind the wall, the idea of flying West or around the globe was nothing more than wild fantasy.

Then, US President Ronald Reagan came to West Berlin in 1987. His headline sound bite was to call on then Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev to "tear down this wall".

Much less noticed by the outside world was Reagan's promise, later in the speech, of a new aviation future.

"We look to the day," he said, "when West Berlin can become one of the chief aviation hubs in all Central Europe."





It was a dream all Berliners could share. And after the wall did come down, in 1989, one of the first political priorities was new infrastructure - to bind Berlin together again, celebrate its status as the capital of a reunified country, and make it a new global destination.

And a lot of highly impressive things were built. From a giant hole in the ground near where the wall had stood emerged a towering new central railway station, linking the city and the rest of Germany and beyond in every direction.

When it came to air travel, most politicians agreed the city's existing airports - Tempelhof and Tegel in the west of the city, and Schoenefeld, in what had been the Communist East - urgently needed replacing. So, they set up a company to build an ambitious new airport.




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
"The supervisory board was full of politicians who had no idea how to supervise the project," says Prof Genia Kostka, of the Free University of Berlin. "They were in charge of key decisions."

When the global financial crisis in 2007-08 made it harder to attract a large specialist contractor to build and fund the airport, the politicians ploughed on, using public money.

Martin Delius, a former Berlin city politician who later headed an extensive inquiry into what went wrong, says those in charge decided "to give 30 to 40 contracts to smaller companies which they thought they could pressurise into giving them lower prices".

"They built a very complex controlling system which didn't work," he says.

Most disruptive of all were decisions to change the size and content of the new airport - while it was being built.

As he shows me around the interior of the new but unused airport, Michael Dorn from the company running it, FBB, says the capacity inside the terminal building was doubled - after construction began.

One simple problem, bizarrely enough, was the airport architect, Meinhard von Gerkan's dislike of shopping.

Joel Dullroy, a Berlin-based journalist with Radio Spaetkauf, who produced a podcast telling this airport's story, says Mr Gerkan wrote disdainfully about passengers "dragging around unwanted bottles of whisky like a beggar" and wanted to have as few airport shops as possible.

But when the airport company realised this - very late in the day - it insisted on adding whole new floors of shopping into the design, as the company now makes up to 50% of its revenue from retail.




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
Extra capacity for things such as sprinklers and smoke extraction had to be crammed in, no-one knew any more what exactly had been installed where. It was, says Prof Genia Kostka, of Berlin's Hertie School of Governance, "like fixing an aeroplane while it's flying".

The constructors were also racing to keep up with a low-cost revolution in the airline industry. At first, Dullroy says, "they didn't have any gates intended for low-cost flights", only the much more expensive "jet bridges".

However, the politicians supervising the airport - especially Berlin's then-mayor, the extrovert Klaus Wowereit - hated the idea of scaling things down. They insisted new departure gates were added to accommodate giant Airbus A380 aircraft, whose production has ended before the airport can open.

But as low-cost carriers became increasingly influential, the airport had to add new sections to accommodate them.

All these changes added to chaotic supervision meant the airport builders simply lost control of what was being done, especially the hugely complicated technical infrastructure.

After a first postponement, the airport was set for a grand opening in 2012. Many involved in the construction had begun to warn of fundamental problems. But the politicians in charge, fixated on their dreams of a glamorous party announcing Berlin's new connection to the world, ignored the bad news.




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
After invitations to an opening ceremony with Chancellor Angela Merkel in attendance had been sent out, the local official responsible for certifying the building's fire safety called a halt. He had discovered that a supposedly sophisticated system of detectors and automated alarmed fire doors was not functioning.

Those running the building had instead been working with makeshift systems, which included temporary employees sitting by doors to raise the alarm with mobile phones.

Mayor Wowereit and colleagues from local, regional and federal government had to announce, in a humiliating press conference, the grand opening could not take place.

Suddenly, the astonishing scale of the new airport's problems emerged.

New construction boss Hartmut Mehdorn made a list of all the faults and failures, Mr Delius tells me.

"Small ones like the wrong light bulbs to big ones like all the cables are wrong," he says.

The final total was 550,000 - more than a half a million problems to fix.

What you might call chaotic cabling has been the curse of this project - and it's still dangling over the whole enterprise.

They have had to put in "many hundreds of kilometres of new cables", Mr Dorn says, to replace what was originally installed.




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
And costs have gone up all the time, with millions spent each month maintaining the building.

There were some who believed - as the scale of the problems emerged - that it would be best to abandon the new airport altogether and start again from scratch.

Mr Delius was one. But he has changed his mind. "There's a point of no return," he says. "It's public money. If you spend it, you need to get something out of it."

So, the airport of no arrivals has, in financial terms, passed the point of no return.

The management company now says the overall cost of the project will be 6bn euros (£5.3bn) - if it opens as planned next year - up from an original projection of about 2bn euros.





The final sum will be paid mostly by German taxpayers, who have come to view the whole saga with emotions ranging from rage to boredom to very black humour

And some have even turned this black humour into a business opportunity. Philipp Messinger and Bastian Ignaszewski have invented a board game based on the Berlin airport disaster. The main object of the game is to waste as much public money as possible.

I pick up a card saying some of the escalators from the train station were built too short, needing very expensive additions. "Everything on these cards," Mr Messinger says, "has really happened."

Intense attempts are now being made, Mr Dorn says, to ensure all the official permissions are obtained before the planned opening, in October 2020.

And he is hoping if it does finally open, its traumatic history will swiftly fade from memory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Rusty said:


> I was going to say that Islamabad airport was the second worst airport I have been to, after Manila. But you can still get things from the Manila airport.
> 
> Islamabad airport had no money exchange, no cell phone provider, no nothing. It was embarrassing bringing my Western friends there.


second worst airport was old airport aka Rawalpindi airport . not this new airport

and money exchange is there 


and its there on level 01

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Road To Makkah Project Inaugurated 

*



*


----------



## zeeshe100

bunkers being build for air force fighters on new international air port



Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fieldmarshal

zeeshe100 said:


> bunkers being build for air force fighters on new international air port
> View attachment 570010
> Islamabad
> View attachment 570009



Such types of ac hangers built with reinfored concrete are referred to as, hardened *aircraft shelter* (HAS) or protective *aircraft shelter* (PAS).

The definition of a bunker on the other hand is reinforced under *ground shelter* usually used to house and protect troops from enemy fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Bank Square at New Islamabad International Airport. Branches of all major banks at same place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Nothing new all pak civilian or majority of civilian airports have it since very long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

this video shows 4 aircraft taxi for takeoff..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

There were plan to add another runway and this time to keep distance between runway according to world standard so the runway can be used simultaneously and not one at a time 

today two runways do not meet standard so only one aircraft can takeoff or land at a time even though there are two runways [emoji6] 

Not sure who was the genius who designed it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

khanasifm said:


> There were plan to add another runway and this time to keep distance between runway according to world standard so the runway can be used simultaneously and not one at a time
> 
> today two runways do not meet standard so only one aircraft can takeoff or land at a time even though there are two runways [emoji6]
> 
> Not sure who was the genius who designed it



Zardari screwed the whole project.
Now his brother in law, Imran Khan is screwing Lahore airport project.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

New Lahore Airport is unnecessary it looks great already, no point to keep re-inventing the wheel, they should post pone it for 20 years

It is beautifully made ...perfect for local architecture








The funds are better used for other civilian projects (Waste Management, Water Sanitation, Medicine manufacturing grants) 

Just like Jinnah Airport in Karachi, a very beautiful Unique airport







People need to understand, appreciate your own, Unique architecture or landmarks

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## POTTER

khanasifm said:


> There were plan to add another runway and this time to keep distance between runway according to world standard so the runway can be used simultaneously and not one at a time
> 
> today two runways do not meet standard so only one aircraft can takeoff or land at a time even though there are two runways [emoji6]
> 
> Not sure who was the genius who designed it


Dubai airport has same runways as Islamabad and it is 2nd busiest. Management is main problem.


----------



## ghazi52

someone needs to file a case in the supreme court before they destroy the airport completely

the gov needs to understand the Airport is NOT a stadium that can hold 50000...its made for passengers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

October 29, 2019







ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday told the Senate Standing Committee on Planning, Development and Reforms that metro bus service from Peshawar More Interchange to New Islamabad International Airport will be functional by 2020.

The committee meeting, chaired by Agha Shahzaib Durrani, was informed that the 25.6 kilometres road track for the project has been completed, while work on electrical part of the project was under way.

“The NHA will make the metro bus project functional by February 2020,” said a senior NHA official.

The committee also discussed construction and upgrading of the highway between Durgai Shabozai and Tonsa. Briefing the committee, Balochistan Works Department official said the project was announced in 2009, while its estimated cost as per the PC-I was Rs6 billion. However, the authorities approved a revised PC-I of Rs4.085 billion in 2013, they added.

Because of delay, the officers said the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) shifted the project from the Balochistan Development Authority to the Communications and Works Department, following which work on the task started in 2017. So far, funds amounting to Rs1.8 billion have been released for the project and 42 per cent of the work is completed, they added.

The said delays in the work have increased the cost by 22 per cent.

So far, the federal government has released Rs0.6 billion out of the earmarked Rs1.65 billion while the provincial government released Rs1.24 billion of funds out of Rs1.74 billion. Due to the addition of six new bridges and other components, the cost of the project shoot up by Rs5 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

Self Check In Kiosk Introduced at* New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## ghazi52

*Airside View Of Islamabad International Airport. Runways Appron*


















































*PIA Maintanence Hanger
Islamabad International Airport*








*Islamabad Airport Entrance*









*Prayer Area.*









*Food Court - Islamabad International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genghis khan1

According to Ex PIA chief Marshal Arshad Malik, this so called Latest and greatest Islamabad Airport doesn’t have Runway system for Airplanes to Land in high fog or bad weather. Only Airport in Pakistan that has it, is Lahore and system was donated by Qatar.

He also stated, system isn’t much expensive either but poor management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Airport road and metro bus lane


----------



## Imran Khan

Genghis khan1 said:


> According to Ex PIA chief Marshal Arshad Malik, this so called Latest and greatest Islamabad Airport doesn’t have Runway system for Airplanes to Land in high fog or bad weather. Only Airport in Pakistan that has it, is Lahore and system was donated by Qatar.
> 
> He also stated, system isn’t much expensive either but poor management.


wrong

The main runway 28L is equipped with instrument landing system (ILS) Category 3

even if you have latest CATIII-B system sir still you need aircraft equipped with ILS CAT3 landing systems and crew is trained for doing it . otherwise you have to divert the flight for poor visibility . lets say delhi last week diverted 46 flights and its equipped with latest ILS CAT3B .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Genghis khan1

Imran Khan said:


> wrong
> 
> The main runway 28L is equipped with instrument landing system (ILS) Category 3
> 
> even if you have latest CATIII-B system sir still you need aircraft equipped with ILS CAT3 landing systems and crew is trained for doing it . otherwise you have to divert the flight for poor visibility . lets say delhi last week diverted 46 flights and its equipped with latest ILS CAT3B .


Watch his last interview, according to him, even PIA planes are equipped but Airports to include ISB is lacking facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Genghis khan1 said:


> Watch his last interview, according to him, even PIA planes are equipped but Airports to include ISB is lacking facility.


he is half lying his 13 a-320 and 6 ATRs which are major chunk of his airline are not capable to use CAT-3B only 12 of his b-777 can do it . bakwaas kar raha hai wo .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> Islamabad Airport road and metro bus lane


That's Peshawar BRT


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Omar said:


> That's Peshawar BRT



You are right, I can see Agriculture institute and this stop is in front of Islamia college (My old college ).


----------



## ghazi52

Tensa Barriers have been installed at #Islamabad Airport in #Pakistan.

The barriers will provide a better flow of passenger traffic at passport control.

Such barriers are to be rolled out across all major airports.





_______________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

My impression was great when i visited that airport. Great work. I still remember old airport. This is many many times better & different. Not such long queue . Many counters & everything is managed properly & stable. Looks beautiful also.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A new AD screen has been placed into the glass at the entrance...looks like a hologram built into the glass...never seen anything like it before






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkiyani

@ghazi52 bro Lahore airport ka update nahi post kia.. terminal work start hua ke abhi tak parking hi bana rehey hain.. thanks 4 ur post and effort..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nice video with tour of airport including tarmac bus ride

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

zeeshe100 said:


> bunkers being build for air force fighters on new international air port
> View attachment 570010
> Islamabad
> View attachment 570009



4× ADA pens.


----------



## imranyounus

Any up date on Rawalpindi Ring Road. It was supposed to connect cities on GT Road to Airport.

I hope they rather build a new Airport road from GT road. insted of ill-fated ring road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

